# ¿Estamos en una trampa alcista?



## djun (5 Jun 2020)

*¿Estamos en una trampa alcista? *
Tenemos 6 amenazas.


----------



## curvilineo (5 Jun 2020)

Como dirían ahí soy un gecko en estas cosas... pero lo que sí se es que en cuanto tengo un 5% de ganancias en cualquier acción saco, meto en otra o invierto en la misma.

no quiero dinero metido ahí por si cualquier noche o fin de semana dan el sustaco.

como dicen por aquí... será en Octubre, pero ya están cayendo y no dejando sacar pasta como ha pasado con hertz


----------



## Javier de Carglass (5 Jun 2020)

Se ha bitcoinizado la bolsa americana.
Un FOMO en toda regla lo que está pasando ahora.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (5 Jun 2020)

Hay que pillar pardillos para desplumarlos.


----------



## djun (5 Jun 2020)

Yo creo que es el fin del Imperio. Hay que invertir en China o en Rusia.


----------



## nalal (5 Jun 2020)

será en octubre


----------



## nalal (5 Jun 2020)

djun dijo:


> Yo creo que es el fin del Imperio. Hay que invertir en China o en Rusia.



El tema es, que China y Rusia son sinceramente un bajon, con USA al menos había una cierta dignidad, la idea de una nacion libre, de this land is your land, el sueño americano, el verano del amor, Woodstock... pero es que... Rusia? China? 

De Egipto a Grecia se pasó con dignidad, de Grecia a Roma también, pero joder ya a partir de ahi ha ido la cosa un poco dando bajon... y ahora... Rusia o China... mi madre para lo que hemos quedado.

Aunque suene a hippy, propongo Australia para ser el próximo gran imperio, rubias, surf, gente descalza, y relativamente liberales en lo económico.


----------



## bigplac (5 Jun 2020)

No es una trampa alcista. USA le ganó la guerra a la URSS simplemente porque imprimió mas dinero que la URSS.
Ahora esta en guerra con China. Si se van a la mierda será por mil motivos pero no por falta de dinero.

La bolsa USA crecerá un 10% anual siempre, pase lo que pase. Otra cosa es qué le pasará al dolar o las consecuencias de esto, pero no van a perder la guerra con China por no imprimir, eso ya lo han decidido.


----------



## tremenk (5 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> El tema es, que China y Rusia son sinceramente un bajon, con USA al menos había una cierta dignidad, la idea de una nacion libre, de this land is your land, el sueño americano, el verano del amor, Woodstock... pero es que... Rusia? China?
> 
> De Egipto a Grecia se pasó con dignidad, de Grecia a Roma también, pero joder ya a partir de ahi ha ido la cosa un poco dando bajon... y ahora... Rusia o China... mi madre para lo que hemos quedado.
> 
> Aunque suene a hippy, propongo Australia para ser el próximo gran imperio, rubias, surf, gente descalza, y relativamente liberales en lo económico.



Totalmente d'acuerdo...

Para hacer negocios en Rusia tienes que ser de la mafia... y imagínate invertir en una empresa gestionada por la mafia....tienes que conocer muy bien a la empresa y quien la gestiona...

En China ya ni te digo...Tengo comprada Xiaomi la única y porque cotiza en HK.


----------



## meusac (5 Jun 2020)

curvilineo dijo:


> Como dirían ahí soy un gecko en estas cosas... pero lo que sí se es que en cuanto tengo un 5% de ganancias en cualquier acción saco, meto en otra o invierto en la misma.
> 
> no quiero dinero metido ahí por si cualquier noche o fin de semana dan el sustaco.
> 
> como dicen por aquí... será en Octubre, pero ya están cayendo y no dejando sacar pasta como ha pasado con hertz



Cuanta gente desesperada porque están fuera y están deseando entrar y no se atreven, jejejejeje


----------



## Javier de Carglass (5 Jun 2020)

meusac dijo:


> Cuanta gente desesperada porque están fuera y están deseando entrar y no se atreven, jejejejeje



La pregunta es ¿Están las 100 empresas del nasdaq igual de bien que lo que estaban en Enero?
¿Si la gente no tiene dinero consume lo mismo que en niveles de Enero?
¿La bolsa está descontando todo lo bueno que va a ocurrir en los próximos 2 años?


----------



## hdezgon (5 Jun 2020)

Hertz +130%, pues nada. Se acabo, el mercado esta completamente manipulado, ya no un poco, COMPLETAMENTE.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jun 2020)

No le deis mas vueltas. El mercado esta subiendo por las ingentes cantidades que estan imprimiendo los BC.

Tenemos una bolsa inflacionaria.

Los pequeños no pintamos nada aqui.

Bajara cuando los grandes fondos empiecen a vender, pero yo creo que es posible que aun tarde... Si hay rebrotes y veluelve el panico para octubre quizás para entonces.



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rexter (5 Jun 2020)

Los volúmenes de negociación que se están viendo no son ni medio normales. En TODOS los principales valores.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (5 Jun 2020)

curvilineo dijo:


> Como dirían ahí soy un gecko en estas cosas... pero lo que sí se es que en cuanto tengo un 5% de ganancias en cualquier acción saco, meto en otra o invierto en la misma.
> 
> no quiero dinero metido ahí por si cualquier noche o fin de semana dan el sustaco.
> 
> como dicen por aquí... será en Octubre, pero ya están cayendo y no dejando sacar pasta como ha pasado con hertz



Opero de la misma forma, entro gano algo que me viene bien y salgo, me espero correción o me voy a otra cosa, si hace soporte claro más arriba y no hay moros en la costa vuelvo a entrar aunque sea más arriba.

Palo y a la bolsa, ese es mi lema.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (5 Jun 2020)

Cada cual ve la situación según su psicología. Uno ve oportunidad, otro desastre. No valen consejos ajenos. O manejas el pack miedo-indecisión-codicia, o está jodido. Cada uno que actúe según sus criterios.


----------



## InteligenciaEmocional (5 Jun 2020)

¿Llevaba demasiados tours ganados Armstrong cuando ganó 2? ¿Y cuándo ganó 3? ¿O 5?... iba dopado, ganó 7.
Me parece que ésta es la situación en la que estamos, solo que en la bolsa el doping es alegal.


----------



## Harrymorgan (5 Jun 2020)

Cuando empezó el COVID, pensé, "joder esta es la definitiva", todo a tomar por culo. 

Pero no, bajón y recuperación en V... dinero y más dinero...

Ahora pienso que mientras sigan metiendo es imposible que baje hasta que aparezca otro cisne negro ¿rebrote?... de hecho están haciendo un suelo del copon con tanta compra y volúmenes altos... 

Pero claro puedo estar equivocado... pero parece que lo quieren subir a niveles precovid, con lo cual aun queda margen de subida, pero es verdad que es un escenario dificil de pronosticar y pueden dar un zarpazo en cualquier momento


----------



## Javier de Carglass (5 Jun 2020)

Rexter dijo:


> Los volúmenes de negociación que se están viendo no son ni medio normales. En TODOS los principales valores.



Te refieres a que son muy altos o que son bajos?


----------



## ignominias (5 Jun 2020)

Nadie sabe lo que va a ocurrir, porque no existen los adivinos. Pero los hechos son los hechos, y ningún estado va a permitir que sus valiosas empresas sean compradas por potencias extranjeras. Imprimirán lo que haya que imprimir, aunque sean imágenes de la virgen.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (5 Jun 2020)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Opero de la misma forma, entro gano algo que me viene bien y salgo, me espero correción o me voy a otra cosa, si hace soporte claro más arriba y no hay moros en la costa vuelvo a entrar aunque sea más arriba.
> 
> Palo y a la bolsa, ese es mi lema.



Pues así es como se hace a no ser que manejes miles de millones.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (5 Jun 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> Nadie sabe lo que va a ocurrir, porque no existen los adivinos. Pero los hechos son los hechos, y ningún estado va a permitir que sus valiosas empresas sean compradas por potencias extranjeras. Imprimirán lo que haya que imprimir, aunque sean imágenes de la virgen.



Pero es que para evitar eso se hace una ley como la que ahora prohíbe a inversores extracomunitarios comprar empresas españolas y a correr. No creo que el motivo principal de imprimir a saco sea evitar que los chinos compren empresas estadounidenses o europeas, sinceramente.


----------



## ENRABATOR (5 Jun 2020)

No se si estamos en trampa alcista, conozco gente que jamas habia invertido en bolsa (anticapitalistas declarados) que estan entrando. Las listas de espera de varios brokers son kilometricas, en algun momento toda esta gente tendra que llevarse un buen susto pero eso podria ser a años vista


----------



## Jeb Stuart (5 Jun 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pues así es como se hace a no ser que manejes miles de millones.



Cada uno tiene su metodo.

Hay quien te dirá que me estoy dejando un pico en las subidas y aguanto la posi en las bajadas, cosa que es un error, porque supuestamente el libro dice "cut your losses and let your profit run", pero soy de la opinion de que si no haces tema con chicharros o con cosas superditadas a mierda exogena como el precio del petroleo, el el l/p acabará subiendo.

Dentro d eun porden, porque el que pillo bancos en 2008 estara pillado hsasta el siglo XXV pero bueno.

Utilizo tambien un pcoo la técnica de Chris Sacca (el concepto me lo he inventado yo)


----------



## Lemavos (5 Jun 2020)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> No se si estamos en trampa alcista, conozco gente que jamas habia invertido en bolsa (anticapitalistas declarados) que estan entrando. Las listas de espera de varios brokers son kilometricas, en algun momento toda esta gente tendra que llevarse un buen susto pero eso podria ser a años vista



Jojojojojo jojojojojo jojojojojo

Aquí está la clave de todo.

Atraer a gente agonías del dinero y desplumarlos.

Cómo pica la gente! Jejeje jejeje


----------



## La Enviada (5 Jun 2020)

Olvidaos del deporte de adivinar mínimos y máximos. Si no os ha funcionado antes tampoco lo va a hacer ahora. Fijaos una banda de exposición a bolsa, 20-40%, 40-60%, la que sea, aquella con la que estéis cómodos y ceñíos a esos límites. Vais a dormir más tranquilos y os va a salir más rentable que hacer de videntes. No tengo ni idea de lo que va a pasar pero de todas formas creo que ahora mismo no estamos en zona de peligro. En los últimos 60 años todas las grandes caídas se iniciaron con la rentabilidad del S&P500 (100/PER + dividendos - inflación) en el 4% o menos. Ahora mismo estamos en el 5.7%: 

¿Damos por finiquitada la caída en bolsa del coronavirus?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (6 Jun 2020)

Es hora de entrada de los que vienen con retraso, y no serán los últimos, aún tiene que correr el rumor de que la Bolsa está que se sale y llegue a Paco y a Pepita, que se meterán también. Tonto el último, la fiesta aún está en sus comienzos...


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Es hora de entrada de los que vienen con retraso, y no serán los últimos, aún tiene que correr el rumor de que la Bolsa está que se sale y llegue a Paco y a Pepita, que se meterán también. Tonto el último, la fiesta aún está en sus comienzos...



Espero que tengas razon yo soy de los retrasados (en el sentido de tiempo entiendase)

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## finkbrau (6 Jun 2020)

Yo estoy igual de indeciso, me quede a las puertas de los precios de entrada que me había fijado y ahora no se si subirme a la ola o quedarme viendo el espectáculo 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (6 Jun 2020)

Sí


----------



## Sr. Breve (6 Jun 2020)

Los telediarios os están pidiendo que vendais o abrais cortos

Vosotros mismo


----------



## Javier de Carglass (6 Jun 2020)

SP500: Caída de -35% y recuperación de +46% en 100 días.

Y aquí lo que hizo Bitcoin en 21 días:


Veremos como acaba.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Jun 2020)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> SP500: Caída de -35% y recuperación de +46% en 100 días.
> 
> Y aquí lo que hizo Bitcoin en 21 días:
> 
> ...



En mi opinión lo que haga Bitcoin no cuenta. FED no compra BTC, ahí hay otra historia.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (6 Jun 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> En mi opinión lo que haga Bitcoin no cuenta. FED no compra BTC, ahí hay otra historia.



Está claro que no.
El SP seguirá subiendo, los FOMOs funcionan de la misma manera haya FED o no.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (6 Jun 2020)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Está claro que no.
> El SP seguirá subiendo, los FOMOs funcionan de la misma manera haya FED o no.



También hay FOMO en BTC, suelta lastre una ballena y deja de servir para nada. Todo el mundo a palmar pasta.

La FED va contrarrestar a cualquier ataque bajista, no se puede jugar contra la FED. De momento claro.


----------



## chortinator (6 Jun 2020)

Que hicieron los millonarios, los que manejan el cotarro cuando las bolsas se ostiaron hace dos meses, pues comprar como si no hubiera otro dia, para hacer mas poderosos.

Ahi esta la respuesta, ellos juegan con informacion que los de aqui no tenemos.


----------



## hdezgon (6 Jun 2020)

chortinator dijo:


> Que hicieron los millonarios, los que manejan el cotarro cuando las bolsas se ostiaron hace dos meses, pues comprar como si no hubiera otro dia, para hacer mas poderosos.
> 
> Ahi esta la respuesta, ellos juegan con informacion que los de aqui no tenemos.



Y quien no compro en marzo? Si había empresas a precio de saldo


----------



## chortinator (6 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Y quien no compro en marzo? Si había empresas a precio de saldo



Aqui en el foro muchos decian, que era una trampa que iba a caer hasta el infinito y mas alla. Los mismo que decian que el mercado esta manipulado.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (6 Jun 2020)

Hasta hace 3 semanas era muy arriesgado meterse por los vaivenes diarios en los que básicamente negociaban traders, los tiburones que estaban entrando o ya habían entrado desde final de marzo y alguno apostando a órdago. Pero a partir de ese tiempo ya se empezó a ver que cogía continuidad la subida, que había volumen y hubo rallies donde quien haya metido cantidades importantes ha hecho su agosto.
Esa oportunidad de oro ha sido para los privilegiados anteriores, luego se ha ido metiendo gente en una segunda fase y haciendo caja también. Sigo viendo recorrido, pero es para hacerlo ya, no en un mes. Cada semana que pasa se están esfumando ganancias.
Lo que no entiendo es a la gente que tiene miedo de entrar de ahora y cuando dentro de un mes vea que la fiesta siga, entonces se meta, habiéndose perdido la subida previa.
En fin, el tiempo da y quita razones, lo iremos viendo semana a semana en estos hilos.


----------



## hdezgon (6 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Hasta hace 3 semanas era muy arriesgado meterse por los vaivenes diarios en los que básicamente negociaban traders, los tiburones que estaban entrando o ya habían entrado desde final de marzo y alguno apostando a órdago. Pero a partir de ese tiempo ya se empezó a ver que cogía continuidad la subida, que había volumen y hubo rallies donde quien haya metido cantidades importantes ha hecho su agosto.
> Esa oportunidad de oro ha sido para los privilegiados anteriores, luego se ha ido metiendo gente en una segunda fase y haciendo caja también. Sigo viendo recorrido, pero es para hacerlo ya, no en un mes. Cada semana que pasa se están esfumando ganancias.
> Lo que no entiendo es a la gente que tiene miedo de entrar de ahora y cuando dentro de un mes vea que la fiesta siga, entonces se meta, habiéndose perdido la subida previa.
> En fin, el tiempo da y quita razones, lo iremos viendo semana a semana en estos hilos.



A mi lo que hicieron ayer las aerolineas de america me tiene mosca. Pero bueno iremos viendo.
No creo que tiren el mercado tan pronto pudiendo cazar mas incautos


----------



## hdezgon (6 Jun 2020)

No lo tengo tan claro, demasiado facil seria.


----------



## brent (6 Jun 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Yo estoy igual de indeciso, me quede a las puertas de los precios de entrada que me había fijado y ahora no se si subirme a la ola o quedarme viendo el espectáculo
> 
> Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk



Todavia hay gangas


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (6 Jun 2020)

Espero que ganes mucho dinero con tus cortos, pero dentro de unos meses...


----------



## El guardaespaldas (6 Jun 2020)

Aquí, algunos "listos" llamaban loco al que compró IAG a 2.15. 

Decían que en un par de semanas se podría comprar a la mitad y que cuando se publicarán los resultados del segundo semestre darían las acciones con las tapas de yogur.

Estoy deseando que empiecen a publicar esos resultados. He visto que hay foreros que van acertando bastante y otros que hay que hacer justo lo contrario de lo que dicen


----------



## Miguel Lacambras (6 Jun 2020)

djun dijo:


> *¿Estamos en una trampa alcista? *
> Tenemos 6 amenazas.



Creo que si. Hay muchas cosas por delante. Resultados empresariales y demás. Las gráficas son parecidas en burbujas. Estamos en bull trap


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jun 2020)

Sabeis si ING no deja poner STOP LOSS en el mercado americano?

ME lo deja poner en el español, pero no en las acciones americanas, o al menos no encuentro la forma de hacerlo


----------



## Veloc (6 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sabeis si ING no deja poner STOP LOSS en el mercado americano?
> 
> ME lo deja poner en el español, pero no en las acciones americanas, o al menos no encuentro la forma de hacerlo



Tengo ese broker y para los valores extranjeros no deja poner órdenes stop loss, esyo un aspecto muy a mejorar por parte del broker.


----------



## Veloc (6 Jun 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Olvidaos del deporte de adivinar mínimos y máximos. Si no os ha funcionado antes tampoco lo va a hacer ahora. Fijaos una banda de exposición a bolsa, 20-40%, 40-60%, la que sea, aquella con la que estéis cómodos y ceñíos a esos límites. Vais a dormir más tranquilos y os va a salir más rentable que hacer de videntes. No tengo ni idea de lo que va a pasar pero de todas formas creo que ahora mismo no estamos en zona de peligro. En los últimos 60 años todas las grandes caídas se iniciaron con la rentabilidad del S&P500 (100/PER + dividendos - inflación) en el 4% o menos. Ahora mismo estamos en el 5.7%:
> 
> ¿Damos por finiquitada la caída en bolsa del coronavirus?



Muy interesante ese indicador de rentabilidad S&P 500 + div - inflación. Estoy suscrito al canal de youtube de Cárpatos y el utiliza otros como el desfase en las ordenes MOC - markets on close - o indicadores basados en el sentimiento de mercado. Los tendré todos en cuenta.

Enviada, creo que tus inversiones son todas indexadas a través de EFT. ¿Te importaría compartir los ETF a través de los que inviertes y si tu filosofía de inversión es realizar aportaciones periódicas esos fondos cotizados?


----------



## Harrymorgan (6 Jun 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Tengo ese broker y para los valores extranjeros no deja poner órdenes stop loss, esyo un aspecto muy a mejorar por parte del broker.



Gracias. He visto que en la Caixa si se puede. El lunes me pulo las acciones americanas de ING vayan con perdida o ganacia.


----------



## BABY (6 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Sabeis si ING no deja poner STOP LOSS en el mercado americano?
> 
> ME lo deja poner en el español, pero no en las acciones americanas, o al menos no encuentro la forma de hacerlo



No deja ni poner órdenes limitadas con valores extranjeros.....


----------



## element (6 Jun 2020)

Yo me he metido ayer en Grifols por si acaso.


Una empresa solvente, con buenos resultados, barata en su cotizacion y que vale como valor refugio en caso de rebrote covid.


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Jun 2020)

element dijo:


> Yo me he metido ayer en Grifols por si acaso.
> 
> 
> Una empresa solvente, con buenos resultados, barata en su cotizacion y que vale como valor refugio en caso de rebrote covid.



por si acaso qué?


----------



## element (6 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> por si acaso qué?




Segun he leido por ahi, si se va todo a la mierda mejor tener sector alimentacion, armas o farmaceuticas.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (6 Jun 2020)

En 1929 pasó algo parecido en cuanto a la euforia compradora, todo Dios comprando como hijos de puta y el percal subiendo y subiendo. La peña empapelándose como locos, hasta que....¡CRACK!

De los rascacielos llovían desgraciados que lo habían perdido TODO.

Yo, no quiero ser uno de esos, y tengo claro, que no seré yo el que gane el último céntimo. Ya me he llenado los bolsillos en estas semanas.


----------



## Roedr (6 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> En 1929 pasó algo parecido en cuanto a la euforia compradora, todo Dios comprando como hijos de puta y el percal subiendo y subiendo. La peña empapelándose como locos, hasta que....¡CRACK!
> 
> De los rascacielos llovían desgraciados que lo habían perdido TODO.
> 
> Yo, no quiero ser uno de esos, y tengo claro, que no seré yo el que gane el último céntimo. Ya me he llenado los bolsillos en estas semanas.



No creo que ahora pase eso, por ésto: están cayendo billones en el mercado americano.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (6 Jun 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> No creo que ahora pase eso, por ésto: están cayendo billones en el mercado americano.



Por cuanto tiempo.


----------



## Roedr (6 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Por cuanto tiempo.



Whatever it takes. La FED está hasta comprando ETFs de bonos corporativos (LQD, JNK, y alguno más). Si hay nueva oleada de coronavirus, que no creo, no descarto hasta que empiecen a comprar directamente acciones. El gran genio Bernanke les ha mostrado el camino a todos los banqueros centrales: creas dinero, éste va a los mercados, y no a la economía real y no tienes inflación. Pasta para sostener las empresas y los planes de pensiones. Genio total.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (6 Jun 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> Whatever it takes. La FED está hasta comprando ETFs de bonos corporativos (LQD, JNK, y alguno más). Si hay nueva oleada de coronavirus, que no creo, no descarto hasta que empiecen a comprar directamente acciones. El gran genio Bernanke les ha mostrado el camino a todos los banqueros centrales: creas dinero, éste va a los mercados, y no a la economía real y no tienes inflación. Pasta para sostener las empresas y los planes de pensiones. Genio total.



Ese modus operandi debe violar alguna ley de la termodinámica, seguro.


----------



## Roedr (6 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Ese modus operandi debe violar alguna ley de la termodinámica, seguro.



Eso opino yo, pero la realidad es muy tozuda y me desmiente.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 Jun 2020)

Es fascinante la psicología humana y las expectativas de cada cual respecto a la evolución de una misma situación.


----------



## Nefersen (7 Jun 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> Whatever it takes. La FED está hasta comprando ETFs de bonos corporativos (LQD, JNK, y alguno más). Si hay nueva oleada de coronavirus, que no creo, no descarto hasta que empiecen a comprar directamente acciones. El gran genio Bernanke les ha mostrado el camino a todos los banqueros centrales: creas dinero, éste va a los mercados, y no a la economía real y no tienes inflación. Pasta para sostener las empresas y los planes de pensiones. Genio total.



Con una ventaja añadida: el efecto riqueza que generan las subidas de la bolsa anima el consumo y esto termina por estimular la actividad de la economía productiva. Me remito a la formidable creación de empleo de la etapa Trump, que tiene toda la pinta de mantenerse en cuanto pase el problema actual.


----------



## La Enviada (7 Jun 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Muy interesante ese indicador de rentabilidad S&P 500 + div - inflación. Estoy suscrito al canal de youtube de Cárpatos y el utiliza otros como el desfase en las ordenes MOC - markets on close - o indicadores basados en el sentimiento de mercado. Los tendré todos en cuenta.
> 
> Enviada, creo que tus inversiones son todas indexadas a través de EFT. ¿Te importaría compartir los ETF a través de los que inviertes y si tu filosofía de inversión es realizar aportaciones periódicas esos fondos cotizados?



Zanks. Estoy indexada a través de los fondos de Vanguard y Amundi (que tenía antes de las caídas) más el ETF iShares MSCI Core World (IE00B4L5Y983) que compré durante las caídas. La filosofía que quiero seguir es moverme dentro de unas bandas de exposición a bolsa (ahora 30-50% y estoy en el punto medio de 40%) y el resto en liquidez (esa liquidez en el futuro la pondré como RF más alguna otra cosa si veo oportunidades, ahora no). Si por evolución de la cartera toco uno de los límites de la banda, rebalanceo al punto medio (si es desde la parte superior, traspaso parcial de los Amundi o Vanguard a monetario para proteger las plusvalías de hacienda). Si el mercado se pone barato (por ejemplo irnos al indicador que comentaba en el post en niveles de 7%) entonces cambio los límites de la banda a 40%-60% (y si se pone más barato pues subo más los límites). Si por el contrario se pone caro (el indicador acercándose a niveles de 4%) vuelvo a bandas conservadoras. Viene a ser la filosofía de una cartera RV/RF (sólo que ahora la liquidez hace de RF porque ahora el atractivo de la RF es cero) con rebalanceo. Pero en vez de tener fijados los porcentajes RV/RF los voy adaptando según el mercado esté "caro" o "barato". El grueso de mi cartera RV/RF ya está hecho, no tengo previsto hacer aportaciones periódicas en los próximos años, lo que ahorre a partir de ahora lo voy a destinar a mis proyectos personales.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Jun 2020)




----------



## kikepm (7 Jun 2020)

bigplac dijo:


> USA le ganó la guerra a la URSS simplemente porque imprimió mas dinero que la URSS.



Como es bien sabido, la mayor potencia militar de la época era la república de Weimar, que imprimió más marcos papel que nadie antes en la historia.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Jun 2020)

La causa de la subida:







Gacelillas entrando a mansalva:








Intersante:










SP500, Ibex35 y resto de bolsas con fuerza ¿Hasta dónde pueden llegar? | Estrategias de Inversión


----------



## bigplac (7 Jun 2020)

Han aprendido a imprimir todo el dinero que quieran sin generar inflación. Al menos inmediata, ya veremos en 20 30 años. 
Lo que esta claro es que desde 2008 la masa monetaria se ha multiplicado por, ufff, ya he perdido la cuenta, antes de esta salvajada andaba por *5, ahora ya ni lo se.

¿Que inflación ha habido estos doce años de QE?

¿Cual ha sido el truco? no dejar que el dinero llegue a las clases populares, Dejarlo el grandes empresas y bolsa.
Es asi de duro, asi de psicopata, pero eso es lo que son.
Mientras el dinero no llegue a las clases populares no se genera inflacion.





kikepm dijo:


> Como es bien sabido, la mayor potencia militar de la época era la república de Weimar, que imprimió más marcos papel que nadie antes en la historia.


----------



## ccc (7 Jun 2020)

Sinceramente esta burbuja es unicamente comparable con la del 2008: Olvidaros del 29, las .com y otras. 2 consideraciones muy importantes:

1) En el 2008 se metio muchisima pasta, al igual que hoy: Quienes fueron los perdedores? Pues fue la banca: De los que por entonces se decia que siempre "ganan", que no pueden quebrar,...: Mirad la cotizaciones en el 2007 y ahora del Deutsche Bank, de SAN,....y los cadaveres en el camino.

En esta crisis, los perdedores van a ser empresas ciclicas que estan muy tocadas: Lufthansa (que ya han quitado del DAX), Renault, IAG,...

Se esta haciendo mucha conya con Buffet y lo cierto es que a LP normalmente no falla; y al igual que el. todas las manos grandes siguen fuera y los hedge-funds (con la que esta cayendo) siguen cortos.

2) A diferencia del 2008, en las que habia alternativas de inversion (bonos al >4%, depositos del 6%, bonos corporativos por las nubes), a dia de hoy no existen alternativas; por otra parte, hay una generacion (en la que me incluyo) que vio lo ocurrido en el 2009, se quedo fuera y desde entonces nunca ha entrado en bolsa de una forma significatica y el corona ha sido un detonante de entrada.

Lo que queda claro es que:

1) La FED y el BCE han mantenido el tinglado.
2) Los particulares estan provocando las ultimas subidas salvajes. 

Esto nos conduce a las siguientes preguntas:

- Por que las grandes manos fuertes estan fuera, cuando apenas hay alternativas de inversion?
- Por que los bancos centrales siguen activos?
- Por que los Hedge-Funds siguen cortos desde hace 1 mes?

Lo unico que puedo extraer es:

- Empresas ciclicas no rentables IAG. Lufthansa, Renault,Boeing,.....van a estar dando perdidas los proximos 10 anyos: La gente que se meta a LP en estas acciones van a ver que el ciclo economico cambia y ellos van a seguir hacia abajo. Los bancos centrales estan aguantando el problema a dia de hoy (por eso siguen tan activos), pero a LP la cotizacion deberia converger. 

- Las manos fuertes estan esperando a tener visibilidad y oportunidad: Que clase de visibilidad te da Renault o Lufthansa, si el estado frances y aleman te estan directamente diciendo que las empresas estan quebradas y que les tienen que dar lineas de credito estatales, porque no hay ningun inversor privado interesado?

RESUMEN: 

Estamos en una burbuja y hay mucho listo que se cree mas listo que los trileros que manejan este tinglado: Yo veo nuevas bajadas, pero veo tb una nueva oleada de empresas Zombies: Si me dan Renault a 15€ y tengo que manternerla 10 anyos, no la compro: Asi de claro.


----------



## Lemavos (7 Jun 2020)

ccc dijo:


> Sinceramente esta burbuja es unicamente comparable con la del 2008: Olvidaros del 29, las .com y otras. 2 consideraciones muy importantes:
> 
> 1) En el 2008 se metio muchisima pasta, al igual que hoy: Quienes fueron los perdedores? Pues fue la banca: De los que por entonces se decia que siempre "ganan", que no pueden quebrar,...: Mirad la cotizaciones en el 2007 y ahora del Deutsche Bank, de SAN,....y los cadaveres en el camino.
> 
> ...



Ojalá.

Hablas con mucha lógica!

Llevamos 10 años donde nada es lógico. 
Será una nueva normalidad o es un timo brutal?


----------



## Nefersen (7 Jun 2020)

bigplac dijo:


> Mientras el dinero no llegue a las clases populares no se genera inflacion.



Si se genera inflación, pero acotada a los valores de bolsa. Eso es justo lo que vemos. Unos valores que se despegan de su PER para subir por el puro efecto de un chorro de dinero fiat.


----------



## ccc (7 Jun 2020)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ojalá.
> 
> Hablas con mucha lógica!
> 
> ...



Es que si ves las nuevas reglas del juego, lo que ha ocurrido en los ultimos 10 anyos es lo normal (el ejemplo a ver es JP).

En otro hilo, he estado largo tiempo discutiendo que la FED puede estar inyectando dinero el tiempo que quiera de la forma en la que lo realiza, pues no genera inflacion; en todo caso generara supuestas burbujas de activos, pero nada mas. El dinero no fluye y lo unico que genera son empresas Zombies (las empresas no son rentables, pero se mantienen por su importancia, sea la que sea):

- En la PRE-CRISIS 2008 hubo una inflacion bestial y es que no hay otra, si te has traido del futuro el dinero de los proximos 30 anyos (mediante la concesion de hipotecas). OJO: En ese momento habia inflacion, no durante la crisis, cuando la FED estaba "regando" el sistema con dinero.

- En la CRISIS 2008 se intento salir de forma tradicional, pinchando burbuja,...,pero el desfase era tan bestial que habia que alargar la purga: Los bancos fueron rescatados, pues la creacion del dinero pasa si o si por ellos, obteniendo companyias Zombies.Las empresas buenas, sin embargo, se han revalorizado y en cierta manera no hay "burbuja", pues determinadas companyias, tienen mucho retorno de inversion.

- En la CRISIS COVID tenemos otra serie de companyias que no pueden caer, porque son generadoras brutales de empleo y/o estrategicas; asi que el BCE y la FED van a estar inyectando la pasta que sea necesaria para que no caigan. Pero claro, que es lo que parece indicar todo? Venta de acciones de Buffet, pedidos de nuevos aviones cancelados,...Pues que el sector va a estar tocado para largo y eso significa que los accionistas van a sufrir de lo lindo.

Y aqui es donde debemos ver el rol que han tomado los bancos centrales en los ultimos 10 anyos; mirate el problema de Lufthansa; lo normal hace 15 anyos seria que la empresa sacara bonos corporativos : A dia de hoy, para que? Ahi tenemos al BCE de forma directa o indirecta comprando toda la mierda que nadie quiere.m de esta manera queda claro que el papel de la bolsa se desvanece.

Fijate en el caso de Carnival, que como esta en paraisos fiscales, no "podia" acceder a ayudas estatales: Los arabes compraron a 10$; ahora se dispara hasta el infinito: Imaginate que en 3 meses, la empresa necesita de nuevo una ampliacion de capital o similar. Crees que los arabes van a comprar a los p.ej. 20$ que puede cotizar en bolsa  Ellos van a decirte que quieren incluso un descuento sobre los 10$: La correcion en el precio de la accion, en este caso, seria instantanea.


Con la nueva economia, lo acontencido hasta hace 3 semanas era "normal", pero lo ocurrido en las 2 ultimas semanas me ha dejado con la unica explicacion de que los manos fuertes estan esperando a "algo" y que vamos a tener, ademas de los bancos, nuevas companyias Zombies para los proximos 10 anyos: Empresas como SAN, TELEFONICA,...,ya me estoy imaginando conversaciones dentro de 5 anyos: oye fulano que IAG esta a 1€ y esta muy barata, creo que voy a comprarme 1000 acciones


----------



## hdezgon (7 Jun 2020)

ccc dijo:


> Sinceramente esta burbuja es unicamente comparable con la del 2008: Olvidaros del 29, las .com y otras. 2 consideraciones muy importantes:
> 
> 1) En el 2008 se metio muchisima pasta, al igual que hoy: Quienes fueron los perdedores? Pues fue la banca: De los que por entonces se decia que siempre "ganan", que no pueden quebrar,...: Mirad la cotizaciones en el 2007 y ahora del Deutsche Bank, de SAN,....y los cadaveres en el camino.
> 
> ...



Sobre todo renault, boeing que tienen proyecciones brutales a 5 años


----------



## Pacohimbersor (7 Jun 2020)

ccc dijo:


> Lo que queda claro es que:
> 
> 1) La FED y el BCE han mantenido el tinglado.
> 2) Los particulares estan provocando las ultimas subidas salvajes.



Correcto, añado que:
3) muchos están deshaciendo sus cortos por que se han quedado pillados (principalmente gacelas).
4) muchos dueños de empresas están comprando sus acciones para subirlas artificialmente y generar una corriente de opinión favorable.
5) alguna mano fuerte también ha debido entrar, aunque solo sea para especular.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (7 Jun 2020)

*No solo minoristas: los fondos de cobertura inundan las existencias; Apalancamiento neto más alto en más de dos años*
El viernes ingresamos oficialmente en la fase _superior_ de la fusión actual: entre un aumento récord en el volumen Nasdaq ...
Record Stampede Into Stocks: Nasdaq Volume Hits All Time High As Put-To-Call Ratio Craters





... entre un aumento en los volúmenes de llamadas de capital a una década de alto ...





... y una relación put-to-call que cayó apenas por debajo de los mínimos históricos ...





... el mensaje fue claro: el momento de la euforia del comerciante y la compra de inversores minoristas (quienes, como señalamos anteriormente, lograron levantar a Hertz en bancarrota en un 100% en volúmenes récord más temprano en el día), muchos toros han estado diciendo que no está aquí, así que solo siga comprando ya que falta espuma en el mercado. Bueno, ciertamente ya no falta, ya que "los pequeños comerciantes ahora son optimistas, con esteroides" (gracias Fed).

Bueno, ya no se trata solo de los inversores minoristas: de acuerdo con el escritorio de PB de Goldman, después de mantener durante meses los fondos de cobertura finalmente capitularon y ahora también están inundando las acciones.

En su último informe de exposición semanal, el escritorio principal de Goldman señala que si bien el apalancamiento bruto del fondo de cobertura general cayó -2.5 pts a 247.1% (percentil 96 en un año), el apalancamiento neto aumentó + 1.0% a 75.0%, el nivel más alto en más de dos años .







Esto sucedió con los fondos de cobertura luchando para cubrir aún más cortos a medida que el Índice Mundial MSCI aumentó + 3.3%; Como resultado, el GS Prime Brokerage Book fue comprado en red *impulsado por una cobertura corta que supera las ventas largas en una proporción de 2.4: 1,* lo que confirma lo que Citi dijo recientemente que gran parte, si no todo, de la reciente recuperación ha sido impulsada por la cobertura corta.

Profundizar en los datos de flujo revela que todas las regiones fueron compradas en forma neta, lideradas por Europa y América del Norte.

América del Norte se compró en forma neta, impulsada por los flujos de "riesgo libre": coberturas cortas y ventas largas. Sin embargo, las compras netas de Europa se caracterizaron por flujos "alcistas": compras largas y coberturas cortas.
El peso de Norteamérica frente al MSCI disminuyó -0.6 pts a + 2.6% O / W (percentil 91 vs. año pasado), mientras que el peso de Europa aumentó +0.4 pts a -4.0% U / W (percentil 40 vs. año pasado).







A nivel sectorial, los fondos volvieron a desvanecer el repunte en los industriales de EE. UU. Incluso cuando las acciones cíclicas se dispararon. El sector fue el segundo más vendido en los EE. UU., Impulsado por los flujos de "venta libre de riesgo" de ventas largas que superan la cobertura corta en una proporción de 1.2: 1. El peso del sector frente al S&P 500 cayó -0.7 pts a -1.5% U / W, el nivel más bajo desde septiembre de 2017, según el escritorio principal de Goldman.







Mientras que siete de las once industrias se vendieron en red impulsadas por Aeroespacial y Defensa y Construcción e Ingeniería, las aerolíneas y los servicios y suministros comerciales fueron las industrias más compradas en red (por lo que no se trataba solo de inundaciones minoristas en JETS ).







Centrándose en el apretón corto, *los cortos de acciones individuales disminuyeron en -2. *1% ya que nueve de los once sectores estaban cubiertos, liderados por Consumer Discretionary e Industrials. Los servicios públicos y el sector inmobiliario fueron los únicos sectores en corto. Los flujos discrecionales del consumidor divergieron: las entradas fueron dirigidas por los Diversified Consumer Svcs, mientras que las salidas fueron lideradas por Leisure Profucts.

Los cortos de ETF de EE. UU. Disminuyeron -2.6% y actualmente representan el 16.5% del Libro corto de EE. UU. (Vs. 16.9% la semana pasada).







Las salidas cortas de ETF fueron impulsadas por los ETF de renta fija, cotizados en EE. UU. Y de pequeña y gran capitalización.







Finalmente, a nivel de acciones individuales, algunas de las rotaciones de fondos de cobertura más prominentes fueron las siguientes:

*Los cortos de Royal Caribbean (RCL) aumentaron + 17% a* medida que las acciones subieron 12% en medio del precio de una oferta de deuda
*Los cortos de Slack Technologies Inc (WORK) aumentaron + 36% a* medida que las acciones subieron 17% en medio de las ganancias del primer trimestre
*Los cortos de Inovio Pharmaceutical (INO) aumentaron + 16% a* medida que las acciones cayeron 11% en medio de los continuos ensayos de vacuna Covid19

comentarios y gráficos sacados de otro foro.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Jun 2020)

Comparativa del Oro con SP500 y Nasdaq este 2020

El Oro se comportó mejor que las acciones durante la bajada de marzo, pero ahora parece que ha entrado en un rango lateral-bajista. ¿ Se está vendiendo oro para meterlo en bolsa?


----------



## Roedr (7 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Comparativa del Oro con SP500 y Nasdaq este 2020
> 
> El Oro se comportó mejor que las acciones durante la bajada de marzo, pero ahora parece que ha entrado en un rango lateral-bajista. ¿ Se está vendiendo oro para meterlo en bolsa?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 341202



Huele a castañazo del oro como en el 2008-2009, cuando los gurús del oro decían que la FED iba a destruir el dolar y traer inflación. Ahora están diciendo los mismo. Ojalá me equivoque....


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Jun 2020)

Nadie niega que sea una burbuja, pero ¿por eso renuncias a sacar tajada mientras se pueda? Para los miedosos están los stop loss.


----------



## ccc (8 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Nadie niega que sea una burbuja, pero ¿por eso renuncias a sacar tajada mientras se pueda? Para los miedosos están los stop loss.



Tienes razon, pero en mi caso, si invierto en bolsa es a LP: No es miedo, es que no me interesa el Trading 

De momento, me arrepiento de no haber entrado en Daimler, SHELL y BASF con los valores que tuvieron; del resto de mis previstas (solo hubiera metido pasta en una de ellas), Airbus, Carnival, IAG,...no, porque no tengo una bola de cristal e igual que despegaron, se pudieron ir a la mierda; City puso a Lufthansa para vender con un precio de 0,5€ y ahora esta en 10€, estando a punto de declarar suspension de pago.

Pero nada, que la razon la tienen todos los particulares que han abierto una cuenta con el broker de turno en el ultimo mes y no los que gobiernan este cotarro desde hace muchos anyos.


----------



## hdezgon (8 Jun 2020)

Pues mañana subidon con los futuros en verde tal y como estan



ccc dijo:


> Tienes razon, pero en mi caso, si invierto en bolsa es a LP: No es miedo, es que no me interesa el Trading
> 
> De momento, me arrepiento de no haber entrado en Daimler, SHELL y BASF con los valores que tuvieron; del resto de mis previstas (solo hubiera metido pasta en una de ellas), Airbus, Carnival, IAG,...no, porque no tengo una bola de cristal e igual que despegaron, se pudieron ir a la mierda; City puso a Lufthansa para vender con un precio de 0,5€ y ahora esta en 10€, estando a punto de declarar suspension de pago.
> 
> Pero nada, que la razon la tienen todos los particulares que han abierto una cuenta con el broker de turno en el ultimo mes y no los que gobiernan este cotarro desde hace muchos anyos.



Lo de airbus y boeing estaba cantado. Empresas con el nivel de estas dos, en duopolio y con unas previsiones de crecimiento brutales.


----------



## ccc (8 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Pues mañana subidon con los futuros en verde tal y como estan
> 
> 
> Lo de airbus y boeing estaba cantado. Empresas con el nivel de estas dos, en duopolio y con unas previsiones de crecimiento brutales.



Yo, sinceramente no veo a Boeing, ni a Airbus creciendo en los 2 proximos anyos: Lo unico que leo en los periodicos es que las aerolineas estan cancelando pedidos; lo dicho anteriormente, dime que me vendes boeing por 200€ y que me la como minimo 7 anyos y ya te digo que no la quiero.


----------



## hdezgon (8 Jun 2020)

ccc dijo:


> Yo, sinceramente no veo a Boeing, ni a Airbus creciendo en los 2 proximos anyos: Lo unico que leo en los periodicos es que las aerolineas estan cancelando pedidos; lo dicho anteriormente, dime que me vendes boeing por 200€ y que me la como minimo 7 anyos y ya te digo que no la quiero.



Contando como esta airbus en cuanto a pedidos, no solo va a crecer de aqui a 2022, si no que seguramente crezca mas de lo que se espera.
Airbus en 2022 la tienes a 200 € facil


----------



## GuillermoSislack (8 Jun 2020)

Raro es todo, que el Nasdaq ya está en positivo del año, por encima de antes que empezara el covid19 pues ya me diras.
Volumen de negocio hasta la semana pasada era insignificante, de pronto a toda pastilla.
Mañana veremos, pero los futuros siguen en verde. 
A mi me da que esto es la nueva subnormalidad, porque mucho sentido no tiene, el único sería que sea una trampa.

Los expertos reconocen que es todo "tan bueno que empieza a dar miedo"


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Jun 2020)

Sí lo estamos. Pongo un simple ejemplo. ¿Alguien cree que esto es sostenible en el tiempo?

Acciones de AMD | Cotización AMD - Investing.com

Y en esa acción, además ya hay dos precedentes del mismo caso actual, por tanto, no hay sorpresas para los inteligentes. Y esos dos precedentes coinciden con el crack del 2000 y el del 2008.

Yo a dos años vista compraría a la baja en absolutamente todo. Aquí queda escrito.


----------



## brigante 88 (8 Jun 2020)

Cuando las empresas empiecen con los resultados del 2° trimestre... Veremos si todo es de color de rosa, tsl como ahora lo quieren hacer ver.
El otro día leía que se había multiplicado por 20 la demanda de cuentas de valores.... Me supongo que toda esa gente con ganas de perder los ahorros serían de profesión "el limpiabotas", "la pescatera" y Chema el de la "droguería"... 

La euforia es el camino a la depresión.


----------



## porcospin (8 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> En 1929 pasó algo parecido en cuanto a la euforia compradora, todo Dios comprando como hijos de puta y el percal subiendo y subiendo. La peña empapelándose como locos, hasta que....¡CRACK!
> 
> De los rascacielos llovían desgraciados que lo habían perdido TODO.
> 
> Yo, no quiero ser uno de esos, y tengo claro, que no seré yo el que gane el último céntimo. Ya me he llenado los bolsillos en estas semanas.





Roedr dijo:


> No creo que ahora pase eso, por ésto: están cayendo billones en el mercado americano.



Yo creo que aun queda algo de recorrido, este foro hay más visionarios y pesimistas que afuera.
En la crisis del ladrillo se veían los indicios, los números y hasta los hechos y aun así tardo en caer. Estoy seguro que ningun burbujistas perdio la camisa, pero si que perdieron minimo un par de años de especulación y compra-venta


----------



## MagicTaly (8 Jun 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Sí lo estamos. Pongo un simple ejemplo. ¿Alguien cree que esto es sostenible en el tiempo?
> 
> Acciones de AMD | Cotización AMD - Investing.com
> 
> ...



Wolas! Por aportar algo de lo que más o menos entiendo

Lo de AMD era muy predecible para la gente que entiendo de micros. Cuando empezó la carrera móvil, Intel se quedó fuera, porque al empezar, no se generaba ni un duro gastando tanto dinero en I+D para hacer unos procesadores pequeñitos para móviles. Al fin y al cabo, se pedía el milagro:

*Hacer algo pequeño, que sea muy potente y que consuma muy poco (WTF???) - *Para Intel eso estaba fuera de su especialidad, ya que en un PC o Portátil no existe tal limitación de consumo de energía como en un móvil. Y a diferencia de AMD, decidió pasar de ese segmento de mercado, siguiendo con su rollo... Fundamentalmente, vendiendo a particulares y a todos los centros de datos de Amazon, Google, Facebook, Microsoft - vendiendo donde está la pasta!!

15 años después, resulta que los móviles, iban a ser un segmento muy muy rentable con gente comprando móviles nuevos cada 1 o 2 años y una carrera por hacer el micro más potente y consumiendo menos que un mechero. 

Que ha pasado con AMD? 

Ha invertido como un cabronazo en procesos de optimización para aumentar la potencia reduciendo a la vez el consumo
Se ha forrado vendiendo todo los micros para móviles, siendo uno de los líderes del mercado
Con toda la experiencia creada de eso, ha pivotado hacia los procesadores de consumo y de *centros de datos (donde está la pasta)*. Es decir, se pone a crear procesadores sin tanta limitación de consumo, permitiendo explotar su potencia de una forma brutal (la carrera hacia la minutarización hacía que + transistores + potencia - consumo)
Ha empezado a sacar procesadores que básicamente, en comparación con Intel pues:
Son más baratos
Son casi tan potentes como los de Intel
Consumen bastante menos que los de Intel

Consecuencia? 
AMD metiéndose en portátiles gamings y consumo (porque son más baratos)
AMD ganando los contratos gordos para la mayoría de los nuevos centros de datos de las FAAG (Netflix usa AWS) - porque aquí el consumo de energía es el coste número 1.


*Acciones to the moon $$$$ dindindindindindindindin (Yo compré en $10 y vendí a $20  - ya me podría haber esperado...)*


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Jun 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Wolas! Por aportar algo de lo que más o menos entiendo
> 
> Lo de AMD era muy predecible para la gente que entiendo de micros. Cuando empezó la carrera móvil, Intel se quedó fuera, porque al empezar, no se generaba ni un duro gastando tanto dinero en I+D para hacer unos procesadores pequeñitos para móviles. Al fin y al cabo, se pedía el milagro:
> 
> ...





El precio de las acciones no tiene una correlación absoluta con el valor de la empresa. Si solapas la gráfica de AMD y la del Nasdaq desde el 2000, los movimientos son los mismos. Y lo mismo para las demás empresas del Nasdaq. Las subidas y las bajadas se solapan, la diferencia es que en unas son más amplios esos movimientos que en otras. Por tanto, como digo, estamos a las puertas de un crack.


----------



## MagicTaly (8 Jun 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> El precio de las acciones no tiene una correlación absoluta con el valor de la empresa. Si solapas la gráfica de AMD y la del Nasdaq desde el 2000, los movimientos son los mismos. Y lo mismo para las demás empresas del Nasdaq. Las subidas y las bajadas se solapan, la diferencia es que en unas son más amplios esos movimientos que en otras. Por tanto, como digo, estamos a las puertas de un crack.



Hola! Yo no entro tanto al análisis técnico de sus gráficas como a la razón de porque a AMD le va bien. Estoy de acuerdo de que esto explotará por algún lado, mientras tanto, a intentar ganar algo


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Jun 2020)

¿Desde cuándo tiene que ver que vaya bien la empresa y su cotización?
Todos los analistas avisando de no invertir en Sabadell y ésta subiendo como si no hubiera un mañana...


----------



## porcospin (8 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> ¿Desde cuándo tiene que ver que vaya bien la empresa y su cotización?
> Todos los analistas avisando de no invertir en Sabadell y ésta subiendo como si no hubiera un mañana...



Ahí has metido un tercer factor, esos pronosticos tiene en cuenta otras cosas más alla del valor/real y su cotización.
El Sabadell no sube tanto, y respecto a sus números en el pasado bajo mucho más que otros bancos.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (8 Jun 2020)

*Hertz only in America, allá donde los Robin Hood traders viven al límite*

Hoy quería hablarles de que estaba pasando en nuestras bolsas, de cómo y porque las reglas del juego una vez más se estaban cumpliendo. Pero es que esta semana ha pasado algo espectacular, una historia bonita de contar, una historia que a pesar de que no estén invertidos en ella deben conocer pues explica muchas cosas que a veces nos parece incomprensibles, y lo mejor nos permitirá enlazar con la idea inicial de comentario de nuestra actualidad. Esa es historia es la historia de Hertz.

Verán aquí tenemos a varios actores para esta película, por un lado tenemos al activo subyacente o sea Hertz, una empresa que en teoría se dedica a alquilar coches, tenemos a Carl Icahn, un famoso tiburón de Wall Street, del calibre de Warren Buffet, un tipo superconocido en el mundillo, uno de los masters del universo, por otro lado tenemos al CFO de Hertz, el CFO en esencia es el tipo que mejor se conoce las cuentas de la empresa pues es el jefe de ese departamento, y por otro lado tenemos a los Robin Hood Traders, la mayoría de ustedes sabrán quien es Robin Hood, un bróker americano que a base de rebajar comisiones y aumentar la base de clientes intenta democratizar las bolsas y conseguir que nuevos minoristas (carne fresca) entren en el mercado a dejarse sus ahorros para que engorden las cuentas de los que realmente saben.

Una vez descritos a los personajes vamos con el nudo de la historia, Hertz tiene los problemitas típicos de una empresa con no mucho margen y con deuda, de siempre ha sido un negocio con dudas para los que no creemos en la deuda, pero no importa mientras la bicicleta pedalee no se cae, pero llega el Coronavirus y no se puede pedalear y la bicicleta se para y se cae.

Hertz compra a crédito coches que tiene un año, en ese año los alquila y les debe sacar suficiente rendimiento como para pagar el préstamo, y al año vende los vehículos. Pero claro con el coronavirus, se paran los aviones, y no se alquilan coches, y eso hace que el dinero deje de entrar en la empresa, pero las deudas siguen ahí, ay las maldades de la deuda, ay los apalancados, no son libres ni dueños de su destino, y encima siempre sufriendo por su futuro. Bien pues los acreedores tienen unos contratos geniales que les permiten exigir dinero si los coches se devalúan, y eso hicieron, claro no solo no se alquilan coches, es que además no se vendía ni uno, con lo que el balance de Hertz se fue directamente a la quiebra. Y ahí Hertz como medida defensiva presenta el Capítulo 11.

El Capítulo 11, es nuestro concurso de acreedores, pero en América el capítulo 11 no significa automáticamente cierre y perdida de todo el valor para los accionistas, tenemos muchas historias gloriosas de salidas del hoyo tipo aerolíneas o como la de PCG, pero también tenemos historias para no dormir de acciones que se van a cero y se emiten nuevas acciones como en General Motors, ahí los accionistas lo pierden de todo.

Ante qué tipo de Capítulo 11 nos encontramos en Hertz, pues aparentemente quien mejor sabe esto serán el accionista mayoritario, Carl Icahn y el CFO de Hertz, digo yo que esos son los que mejor conocen las cuentas de la empresa y su situación real.

La empresa ha cotizado entorno a los 20 dólares, con picos de 40 y bajadas sobre 10, vamos algo razonable. Tras presentar el capítulo 11 el 25 de mayo se fue al mínimo de 0.52, aparentaba hundimiento total, lo típico goteo a la baja hasta acabar en centavos, 0.02 o así.

Para evitar la pérdida total, el accionista mayoritario, Carl Icahn, tuvo que saldar su posición, perdiendo 1600 millones de dólares en la operación, si, si han leído bien, 1600 millones de dólares de pérdida no latente, de pérdida real ya reconocida miren miren:







Hombre esto se hace porque se está convencido de que la empresa se va a cero tipo General Motors y dices, bueno, pues lo que me den me lo encuentro. Icahn saldó a 0.72. Un fracaso en toda regla, una vergüenza, una roncha en su historial del calibre del Gran Cañón del Colorado, un agujero como el que dejó el meteorito que segó la vida de los dinosaurios hace millones de años.

Pero no contentos con eso, llega el CFO de Hertz, el tal Jamere Jackson y vende su posición de 26899 acciones a 1.02 dólares, que lo mismo eran 500.000 dólares cuando los compró y se le convierte en 26.000 dólares, y este hombre es un alto ejecutivo de la empresa, en concreto el que mejor conoce las finanzas y la contabilidad de la empresa, el CFO.







Bien y que creen que ha hecho la acción de Hertz, una vez que han saltado del barco, los ejecutivos (porque no es solo este hombre hay otros ejecutivos que han saldado su posición) y el mayor accionista. ¿Se han hundido?, que va se han ido al cielo, se han puesto a subir, y de 0.52, se fue a 1.49 el día siguiente, para bajar un poco y después subir el viernes hasta los 3.70, aunque cerro a 2.57 al final.

¿Pero cómo es posible? ¿Pero cómo no se hunde en el infierno esta acción con tan graves problemas cuando los mejor informados se marchan pues creen que se perderá todo?

Y aquí interviene Robin Hood, pero no el enemigo del sheriff de Nottingham, no no, Robin Hood como les decía es un bróker que promete bajas comisiones, y lo consigue aumentando la base, en vez de cobrar mucho a pocos, cobra poco a muchos, y todos los ludópatas, niños, inexpertos, iluminados y descentrados del mundo pueden invertir desde 100 dólares en las empresas que les huelen irán arriba.

Miren esta gráfica:







Como pueden ver los usuarios de Robin Hood que están comprando Hertz crecen según se desploma el valor, son ellos los que les dan contrapartida a los bien informados que quieren salirse, pero son tantos que parece cambian el sesgo y la acción se pone a subir. ¿Realmente sube por ellos? Pues quizá sube por ellos, y por un posible cierre de cortos que ve que si hacen un delisting a la acción se quedan ahí, o bien se trata de fondos que están promediando abajo para rebajar la media y huir en cuanto puedan salir. Esto es, tenemos varios intervinientes en el mercado que están comprando las acciones de esta empresa que huele a desastre.

Este factor de los brokers que “democratizan” la inversión y que permite que se pueda invertir desde cantidades ridículas, hay que tenerlo en cuenta para encontrar la explicación a subidas muy verticales tras caídas fortísimas, si pueden subir una acción como Hertz, que no podrán hacer con empresas que funcionen bien. La “democratización” no es más que introducir en la jaula de los leones a carne fresca inexperta que cree que pueden domar al león y comérselo ellos tras darle caza con sus propias manos, dios los tenga en su gloria.

En teoría la historia está clara, los que saben de esto, se salen por lo que les den, y los minoristas están haciendo el ridículo pues a no tardar la acción se despeñará y se quedarán todos pillados y perderán mucha pasta y dirán que la bolsa está manipulada, que siempre ganan los mismos, que el sistema les ha estafado y exigirán que los inversores serios se arrodillen ante ellos por haberles robado durante siglos.

Bien mi postura ante esto es clara, creo que Icahn y el CFO saben de esto más que los Robin Hood Traders, así que ni por asoma imiten a los de Robin Hood, pero eso sí les recomiendo comprar palomitas y ver como acaba la película, siempre es divertido ver estas cosas, ver a Icahn morder el polvo es realmente divertido para que engañarnos.

Pero…, pero…, pero…

Quizá existe una explicación alternativa y eso implicaría que Carl Icahn es el mayor estúpido del universo y que la ha pifiado en toda regla, total después de perder 1600 millones de dólares, no podía esperar un poco más por si se daba un milagro y perder si salía mal en total 1640 millones de dólares. Verán piensen que ya sea por las mascarillas o por la distancia social, o porque las cepas del virus que triunfen sean las cepas débiles, piensen que el asunto del coronavirus se acaba o bien se resuelve bastante y aunque pueda haber rebrotes, como ahora ya saben cómo parar esto, no nos llevaría al cierre total. Bien de hecho los datos de España o Nueva York indican que algo pasa, a ver si el milagro es nuestro sistema inmune y la evolución estándar de los virus. Piensen que los aeropuertos se están abriendo, y que allí los coches de Hertz se pueden volver a alquilar, y el valor de los coches de Hertz sube y recupera valor de forma que ya el valor del activo está por encima de las deudas y entonces abandona un escenario General Motors y pasa a uno más optimista. Si tal cosa pasara y está pasando quizá la compañía pueda salir adelante y esta subida no sea tan loca y haya alguien más comprando que no es Robin Hood. Esta hipótesis es una hipótesis de trabajo, no la suscribo, pero ojo con eso.

El tema y enlazando con lo que ha sucedido en la Bolsa desde marzo, es que las reglas del juego están ahí, ya saben, la crisis de liquidez venía de atrás recuerden el asunto de las repos overnight, y recuerden que ante el desplome del corona virus, la fed volvió a cambiar y llevó los tipos al cero y lanzó un QE descomunal, es la fed amigos la que mueve el mercado, son sus señales las que hay que seguir, habrá quien les diga que esto puede caer en el corto plazo, y sería normal pues se publicarán los resultados del segundo trimestre en EEUU, y lo lógico sería que la bolsa se resintiera de las caídas de beneficios de las empresas, pero a largo plazo la fed ya salvó al mundo en marzo, con sus políticas ultraexpansivas, es por ello que en 2023 la cartera de largo plazo estará arriba por encima de nuestros valores hoy, recuerden la operación de Javier Botín con Santander, si la fed nos marca las señales con el 0 en los tipos y un nuevo QE, debemos saber adónde irá la bolsa y crear la cartera desde ese instante poco a poco y seleccionando. El tema es que el factor Robin Hood hay que tenerlo en mente, y ver que retroalimenta todo esto, los Robin Hood también son culpables en parte de lo que ha sucedido con las bolsas, si son capaces de hacer eso en una empresa quebrada y acabada que no harán en otras.

Como nos decía Aerosmith en “Living on the edge” “hay algo que va mal en el mundo de hoy”,”estamos viendo las cosas de una manera diferente”, y los chicos de Robin Hood, están “viviendo al límite”.

Hertz only in America, allá donde los Robin Hood traders viven al límite


----------



## gazman (8 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Hertz +130%, pues nada. Se acabo, el mercado esta completamente manipulado, ya no un poco, COMPLETAMENTE.



al ver tu comment directo k fui a comprar y hoy sube un 30, alguien debió de meter mucho para k subiera tanto el viernes.. vamos!


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Jun 2020)

Lo que la mayoría de la gente veo que no parece asumir es que las reglas han cambiado, ya no se puede analizar el mercado con las herramientas de antaño, gráficos y fundamentales. Es decir, sí sirve para una inversión moderada y prudente, sobre todo con vistas al largo plazo, pero no para apoyarse cuando aparecen tendencias y movimientos que parecen ilógicos.
Es mi opinión que hay que resetear el chip y ante la aparición de estos movimientos y tendencias tan radicales, hay que aprovechar el impulso que llevan, sacarle partido y a la mínima señal de caída, salir como alma que lleva el Diablo. Y que te quiten lo bailao...


----------



## euricco (8 Jun 2020)

ahora mismo esta a 4.34, con mas de un 60% de subida, esta claro, que como casino es mejor este a dia de hoy que cualquiera que encontremos en la ciudad jajajajajaja


----------



## Tiemblos (8 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Hertz only in America, allá donde los Robin Hood traders viven al límite*
> 
> Hoy quería hablarles de que estaba pasando en nuestras bolsas, de cómo y porque las reglas del juego una vez más se estaban cumpliendo. Pero es que esta semana ha pasado algo espectacular, una historia bonita de contar, una historia que a pesar de que no estén invertidos en ella deben conocer pues explica muchas cosas que a veces nos parece incomprensibles, y lo mejor nos permitirá enlazar con la idea inicial de comentario de nuestra actualidad. Esa es historia es la historia de Hertz.
> 
> ...



A dia de hoy, 115.631 RobinHood han comprado acciones de Hertz, y los "analistas" del broker recomiendan mantener en un 83 % ...


----------



## Harrymorgan (8 Jun 2020)

Roedr dijo:


> Huele a castañazo del oro como en el 2008-2009, cuando los gurús del oro decían que la FED iba a destruir el dolar y traer inflación. Ahora están diciendo los mismo. Ojalá me equivoque....





Tiemblos dijo:


> A dia de hoy, 115.631 RobinHood han comprado acciones de Hertz, y los "analistas" del broker recomiendan mantener en un 83 % ...




Pues nada, voy a por las palomitas... cuando empiece la desbandada solo librarán los más rapidillos,, el 90% perderá hasta la camisa


----------



## Tiemblos (8 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues nada, voy a por las palomitas... cuando empiece la desbandada solo librarán los más rapidillos,, el 90% perderá hasta la camisa



Y siguen comprando como si no hubiera un mañana. Ya son 128.522


----------



## Sr. Breve (9 Jun 2020)

bigplac dijo:


> Han aprendido a imprimir todo el dinero que quieran sin generar inflación. Al menos inmediata, ya veremos en 20 30 años.
> Lo que esta claro es que desde 2008 la masa monetaria se ha multiplicado por, ufff, ya he perdido la cuenta, antes de esta salvajada andaba por *5, ahora ya ni lo se.
> 
> ¿Que inflación ha habido estos doce años de QE?
> ...



Es más

Cuanto más imprimen, más tienen que secar de dinero la economía de a pie para que no suba la inflación.

Parece que todo el mundo está contento y de acuerdo con ello, así que está maquinaria puede seguir funcionando todo el tiempo sin problemas


----------



## Pacohimbersor (9 Jun 2020)

Hertz ha acabado subiendo más de un 100%. Acojonante es poco.


----------



## Johnny Cage (9 Jun 2020)

Añadimos JCP y Whiting Petroleum a la cartera, y nos hacemos ricos.  (AVISO, esto NO es una recomendación de compra)

Ver para creer....


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Hertz ha acabado subiendo más de un 100%. Acojonante es poco.


----------



## hdezgon (9 Jun 2020)

Esta siendo una oportunidad historica. Es doblar dinero practicamente cada dos dias


----------



## euricco (9 Jun 2020)

el MOC de los ultimos 20 dias sigue en alza.....


----------



## Tiemblos (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## empy (9 Jun 2020)

chortinator dijo:


> Que hicieron los millonarios, los que manejan el cotarro cuando las bolsas se ostiaron hace dos meses, pues comprar como si no hubiera otro dia, para hacer mas poderosos.
> 
> Ahi esta la respuesta, ellos juegan con informacion que los de aqui no tenemos.




Bueno hasta ahora creo que Buffet vendio las aerolineas que tenia y gran parte de los bancos que tenia, en total muchos miles de millones de dolares que ingreso (aunque fuese con perdidas) y la verdad no me suena de grandes compras de miles de millones de dolares, por tanto un fondo/Hombre que ya estaba hasta las tetas de liquided se cargo con mas liquided


----------



## InteligenciaEmocional (9 Jun 2020)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Es más
> 
> Cuanto más imprimen, más tienen que secar de dinero la economía de a pie para que no suba la inflación.
> 
> Parece que todo el mundo está contento y de acuerdo con ello, así que está maquinaria puede seguir funcionando todo el tiempo sin problemas



A ver si lo entiendo bien: el dineral imprimido se estanca en unas élites financieras, empresariales o políticas que a cambio mantienen la infraestructura básica de la economía actual sin grandes cambios en la inflación, paro, conflictos entre países,... No sé si es una jugada maestra o la mayor huida hacia delante de la historia.


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Jun 2020)

Comprar empresas quebradas por un pastón es la "nueva subnormalidad" bursatil


----------



## Harrymorgan (9 Jun 2020)

InteligenciaEmocional dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo bien: el dineral imprimido se estanca en unas élites financieras, empresariales o políticas que a cambio mantienen la infraestructura básica de la economía actual sin grandes cambios en la inflación, paro, conflictos entre países,... No sé si es una jugada maestra o la mayor huida hacia delante de la historia.



Bien resumido. A corto plazo les está funcionando... pero a largo plazo como todas las burbujas pinchará.


----------



## RFray (9 Jun 2020)

¿Cómo lo ven? Hamviziono sus opiniones.


----------



## ccc (9 Jun 2020)

Bueno, para los que apuestan por Boeing y Airbus: En Mayo unicamente 4 737 fueron al cliente: El anyo pasado fueron 30, pese a que el accidente ya se habia producido y habia prohibiciones.

Los pocos pedidos ni siquiera son de pasajeros y lo unico que se producen son cancelaciones de pedidos.

Sinceramente lo digo, no doy ni un duro por este movimiento alcista; como predije, el dinero se esta moviendo de las defensivas a las ciclicas (por eso cuando unas suben fuertemente, las otras se mantienen y viceversa); pero en mi humilde opinion, no son movimientos de compra especulativa a LP, sino a CP: Es decir, la gente esta esperando que las empresas se revaloricen a x3 en 6 meses y ese caso no se va a dar: Es mas, yo ya venderia, porque esta burbuja esta a punto de explotar.

Los bancos centrales super-contentos, porque mucha carne fresca va a quedar pillada y para largo.

*Boeing wird im Mai nur vier Flugzeuge los - noch mehr Stornierungen*
09.06.2020 18:29:05
CHICAGO (dpa-AFX) - Die Corona-Krise und das Debakel um den Unglücksflieger 737 Max setzen Boeing weiter schwer zu. Im Mai wurden lediglich vier Verkehrsflugzeuge ausgeliefert, wie der US-Luftfahrtkonzern am Dienstag bekanntgab. Vor einem Jahr waren es noch 30 gewesen, obwohl das wichtigste Modell 737 Max wegen zweier Abstürze mit 346 Toten damals schon mit Startverboten belegt war.
Auch die Auftragslage des Airbus-Erzrivalen bleibt kritisch - im vergangenen Monat kamen lediglich neun neue Bestellungen rein, darunter keine Passagiermaschinen. Die Stornierungswelle nimmt indes weiter Fahrt auf, im bisherigen Jahresverlauf bis Ende Mai gingen unterm Strich insgesamt 602 Aufträge verloren. 615 stornierte Max-Bestellungen konnte Boeing kaum mit anderen Modellen abfedern./hbr/DP/he


----------



## ccc (9 Jun 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Wolas! Por aportar algo de lo que más o menos entiendo
> 
> Lo de AMD era muy predecible para la gente que entiendo de micros. Cuando empezó la carrera móvil, Intel se quedó fuera, porque al empezar, no se generaba ni un duro gastando tanto dinero en I+D para hacer unos procesadores pequeñitos para móviles. Al fin y al cabo, se pedía el milagro:
> 
> ...



Respecto a este tema, y por anyadir algo:

- Si hay una empresa inflada hasta el infinito es Intel, que no para de meter cagada sobre cagada desde hace 7 anyos.
- AMD, en lo que se refiere a productos, a dia de hoy :

# Tiene las mejores CPUS de escritorio.
# Tiene las mejores graficas integradas. 
# Compite con NVIDIA en graficas dedicadas.
# Desde este anyo tiene las CPUS notebooks de alto valor claramente por encima de INTEL (serie H)
# Desde este anyo etiene las CPUS notebooks de valor medio claramente por encima de INTEL (serie U).

- AMD tiene a Lisa SU como CEO , que ha demostrado ser una de las mejores CEOs de la industria.
- AMD ha comenzado a establecer importantes alianzas en la zona asiatica.
- AMD ha comenzado a moverse para el lado de servidor (cloud): Intel va a tener que competir con ellos y con los ARMs que ya estan apareciendo.

Con esto no quiero decir que AMD no esta cara, pero lo que si que os digo es que INTEL es un muerto viviente: No me extranyaria que en 15-20 anyos, Intel desaparezca o se dedique a otro sector.


----------



## Frostituto (9 Jun 2020)

Esta burbuja será recordada como la de que los que ganaron pasta invirtiendo en empresas quebradas


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (10 Jun 2020)

Más madera, coño, más gacela, más dopaje... Que siga la fiesta !!!!!


----------



## Pacohimbersor (10 Jun 2020)

*Es hora de hablar claro*

El mercado de la bolsa y los bonos (renta fija) está en la mayor burbuja (artificial) de su historia.

*1º). Renta fija*
No es una sorpresa hablar de tipos negativos en bonos a 10 años. Varios países de importancia considerable, tienen tipos negativos. Es decir, un país notable como puede ser Alemania, decide financiarse emitiendo bonos a 10 años, a cambio de los cuales recibe un préstamo. Si esos bonos llegan al vencimiento, Alemania devuelve el dinero prestado, pero no solo no tiene que pagar intereses, sino que demás recibe una prestación monetaria por haber disfrutado durante 10 años de un préstamo.

Ahora nos ponemos en el lugar del prestamista. Analizamos la operación desde el binomio rentabilidad riesgo. En principio el riesgo es bajo, porque Alemania es un país solvente, pero no es nulo, porque en diez años pueden ocurrir muchas cosas, como la reciente pandemia. Por otro lado la rentabilidad es negativa. ¿Como es posible esto?.

Como nadie en su sano juicio, prestaría dinero y además pagaría a cambio, forzosamente hablamos de un mercado artificial, donde alguien o algo está retorciendo los tipos de interés, para que una situación imposible se convierta en real.

Por lo tanto , en el primer punto llegamos a la conclusión que los BC están pervirtiendo el sistema, manipulando artificialmente la rentabilidad esperada de los bonos.

Por supuesto jamás en la historia se habían dado tipos negativos. Aquí nadie puede negar que estamos ante la mayor burbuja de la historia. Los mercados de renta fija dependen de la permanente intervención de los BC. Si mañana estos dejan de intervenir ( y se les prohibe hacerlo en el futuro), el mercado colapsaría inmediatamente.

*2º). Renta variable*
El primer punto tiene consecuencias.

a) Las empresas consiguen financiación, incluso en condiciones de quiebra, porque los BC directa o indirectamente avalan y compran parte de su deuda. Es el caso reciente de la FED, aprobando la compra de bonos basura. Incluso hay buenas empresas que consiguen préstamos a tipos cero o negativos. Por lo tanto, al calcular los ratios de cada empresa no hay que olvidar que le mercado está distorsionado desde hace años. Empresas muy grandes, con deudas muy elevadas (Telefónica) están obteniendo préstamos muy ventajosos, que en condiciones de libre mercado estarían lejos de conseguir, reduciendo los gastos financieros y aumentando su capacidad de inversión, que de otra forma no tendrían.

b). Los estados se financian a tipos casi cero o negativos. Ello les permite presupuestos mucho más expansivos, que si los tipos estuvieran en un 5% habitual en el periodo 2000-2008. Los contratos con las empresas, la equipación, las infraestructuras, la sanidad, tienen relación con multitud de empresas, que en condiciones de mercado, verían caer gran número de esos contratos, porque el estado no podría pagarlos.

c). Muchas empresas dependen del consumo personal para mantener o elevar sus ventas. Los estados pagan las pensiones, las prestaciones por desempleo y el pago a funcionarios con cargo a los presupuestos del estado. Si el mercado fuera libre, la elevada deuda de la mayor parte de los países importantes del mundo tendría un coste en forma de gastos financieros. Estos gastos, reducirían las partidas antes mencionados, afectando indirectamente al consumo personal y por lo tanto a multitud de empresas.

Como vemos las valoraciones de las empresas, dependen notablemente de la financiación y de los tipos de interés.

Cuando hablamos de un PER 20-25, en las actuales condiciones de mercado, estamos incorporando al cálculo de los beneficios de las empresas, un mercado irracional y distorsionado. Hablar de valoraciones a 10 años vista, exige suponer que los BC, en algún momento deben dejar de tener influencia o de lo contrario, tendríamos efectos colaterales, por la continua inyección de dinero.

*Por eso es imprescindible diferenciar dos claros escenarios*
i). *Los BC dejan de inyectar dinero y de intervenir en la compra de bonos.*

Ahora mismo es impensable. El colapso sería automático. Es otra prueba de que estamos ante la mayor burbuja de la historia, mantenida por los BC.

ii). *Los BC siguen interviniendo la economía de forma permanente. *

En este caso sería posible mantener unos múltiplos muy elevados, pero entonces es necesario conocer que efectos colaterales produce la intervención continua de los BC.

Estamos viendo que las deudas de los estados, empresas e individuos siguen creciendo hasta extremos nunca alcanzados. La única forma de que la economía no se hunda es que estas deudas sean financiadas por la impresión, también permanente y acelerada de billetes de papel.

Durante un tiempo, y llevamos 12 años, está emisión no produce efectos. Pero ya hemos comenzado a ver una fase de aceleración, que se inicio con el final del programa QT de reducción de balance de la FED. Tuvo que ser abortado a los pocos meses y originó, primero un cambio en la estrategia de subidas de tipos, pasando de subir tipos a bajarlos a cero, y por otro lado, la crisis del mercado de repos en Septiembre de 2019, inauguró una campaña de intervención creciente por parte de los BC.

Billones de dólares han sido emitidos desde entonces, primero por la crisis de los repos, y luego por el coronavirus, en una aceleración sin precedentes y donde se advierte, que la curva de emisión de dinero está tomando forma exponencial.

Las consecuencias de esta aceleración, junto con los programas de ayuda a los parados y una posible Renta Básica Universal (o un equivalente) ya están causando la especulación en la bolsa.

En EE.UU., la combinación de un confinamiento forzado, obligando a permanecer en el hogar, junto a los ingresos de un cheque, han favorecido la inversión especulativa en bolsa, que de forma incipiente estamos viendo en los últimos días. *Los analistas se preguntan que pasa con algunas empresas quebradas, que están teniendo revalorizaciones asombrosas, sin entender que estamos alumbrando el periodo especulativo, propio de las fases finales de un mercado alcista de 12 años.(*)*

Por lo tanto, las políticas de los BC tienen como efecto colateral, la llegada de dinero a los individuos. La velocidad de circulación de dinero ha caído durante muchos años, porque la falta de rendimiento de la renta fija, ha contribuido a evitar el movimiento del dinero. Gran parte de los ahorros, permanecen estancados porque no hay forma de obtener rentabilidad. El peligro es que la fase especulativa y el boca a boca, provoquen el renacimiento en la circulación de dinero, cuando al calor de las revalorizaciones bursátiles, más personas comiencen a mover su dinero al mercado.

*Una masa monetaria inflada con las emisiones de los BC unida al aumento de la velocidad de circulación del dinero,causará un rápida inflación. *

A partir de aquí, todo se acelera y la devaluación de las monedas fiduciarias puede originar una hiperinflación desastrosa.

Incluso el neófito en cuestiones monetarias entiende que es incongruente resolver un problema de exceso de deuda con más deuda, como se ha hecho en la huida hacia delante desde 2008.

Y también el más ignorante en cuestiones económicas considera impensable que puedan existir los tipos negativos en un mercado natural. Cobrar por recibir un préstamo solo puede ocurrir en una película de ciencia ficción. Si ocurre en la vida real ... es que estamos en Matrix.

Analizar la sobrevaloración de la renta variable (y por supuesto fija) sin tener en cuenta la intervención de los BC, es como estudiar un enfermo terminal que se encuentra enchufado a una máquina que le mantiene vivo. Sigue vivo, pero si desconectas la máquina, el enfermo se muere. Revisar la analítica del enfermo, diciendo que sus constantes vitales no están mal es una broma de mal gusto.

Saludos.

(*) No quería poner ningún gráfico pero no me puedo resistir.







Es hora de hablar claro


----------



## Frostituto (10 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Es hora de hablar claro*
> 
> El mercado de la bolsa y los bonos (renta fija) está en la mayor burbuja (artificial) de su historia.
> 
> ...



A este foro le viene el nombre que ni pintado en estos tiempos


----------



## Bort (11 Jun 2020)

Esto se ha sostenido durante años porque el dinero aguanta las bolsas; cuando cada vez más y más paco-inversores empiecen a entrar y obtener rentabilidades elevadas entrando a las mismas empresas que todo el mundo conoce, empezará la inflación y el colapso

Ahora la pregunta, ¿cuando explotará? ¿nos podrá la codicia? ¿sabremos salir a tiempo?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (11 Jun 2020)

Al final la Economía como ciencia es una farsa, se habla de libre mercado y de que se regula solo... Los dueños del dinero no quieren que se regule solo, quieren regularlo ellos en su favor y así lo hacen.
Estamos asistiendo a la mayor megaburbuja financiera de la historia de la humanidad. No sé si es mejor que asistamos o que no, a su estallido.


----------



## Nefersen (11 Jun 2020)

Si el efecto de inundar de liquidez el mercado es éste:
La inflación en EEUU caerá en abril un ritmo no visto en 4 décadas

está claro que la técnica se mantendrá durante un tiempo prudencial. Más madera.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Jun 2020)

Si las acciones del Santander suben a 3 euros le meto un corto de 20000 acciones.
Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## ccc (11 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Es hora de hablar claro*
> 
> El mercado de la bolsa y los bonos (renta fija) está en la mayor burbuja (artificial) de su historia.
> 
> ...



En mi opinion, ibas muy bien, pero que muy bien , pero en los ultimos parrafos no has acertado ninguna:

_*El peligro es que la fase especulativa y el boca a boca, provoquen el renacimiento en la circulación de dinero, cuando al calor de las revalorizaciones bursátiles, más personas comiencen a mover su dinero al mercado.*_

Aqui no se produce ningun problema, es mas, es lo que persiguen las manos fuertes: Lo importante es la direccion: Que la gente mueva sus ahorros al mercado es perfecto; lo que no seria bueno, es que el dinero saliera de alli (con beneficio claro, cosa que no se va a producir en la mayoria de los casos  ). Lo mas seguro que ocurra es lo contrario: Muchos se quedaran pillados, como @PatrickBateman que ya puede esperar 20 anyos para ver a Renault en 60€  : Ese dinero no va a circular. Otra cosa, es que la gente pidiera el dinero de los proximos 30 anyos y todo ese dinero creado de la nada (pura deuda) se moviera hacia la bolsa: Eso generaria una burbuja, pero ya te digo que no es el caso actual.

_*Incluso el neófito en cuestiones monetarias entiende que es incongruente resolver un problema de exceso de deuda con más deuda, como se ha hecho en la huida hacia delante desde 2008.*_

Es lo que hizo JP y lo que hemos hecho nosotros y tampoco nos ha ido tan mal: El problema fue previo, con todos los productos financieros que se crearon a comienzos de 2000 y ya en el 2008 hubieramos necesitado 50 anyos de trabajo para dar cobertura a los futuros existentes con valor parecido a 0 (y eso dentro de un sistema piramidal).

Creeme Bernanke hizo su trabajo muy bien (no le quedaba otram dentro de las reglas de mierda del sistema): El jodido problema lo creo Greespan.

_*Y también el más ignorante en cuestiones económicas considera impensable que puedan existir los tipos negativos en un mercado natural. Cobrar por recibir un préstamo solo puede ocurrir en una película de ciencia ficción. Si ocurre en la vida real ... es que estamos en Matrix.*_

Los tipos negativos tienen algo de sentido, si quieres evitar el verdadero problema: La deflacion: Si el valor del dinero es 0 (porque lo regalas) y quieres que se mueva, tienes que hacer algo. A la economia le interesa algo de la inflacion y con el valor actual del dinero (0) necesitas los tipos negativos para crearla.

Pero fijate si Bernanke hizo bien su trabajo, que el dinero tirado por los helicopteros financia las empresas. pero ese dinero unicamente equilibra los balances contables y no termina en la calle, pues nuestro principal problema es la deflacion.


----------



## azazel_iii (11 Jun 2020)

ccc dijo:


> Sinceramente esta burbuja es unicamente comparable con la del 2008: Olvidaros del 29, las .com y otras. 2 consideraciones muy importantes:
> 
> 1) En el 2008 se metio muchisima pasta, al igual que hoy: Quienes fueron los perdedores? Pues fue la banca: De los que por entonces se decia que siempre "ganan", que no pueden quebrar,...: Mirad la cotizaciones en el 2007 y ahora del Deutsche Bank, de SAN,....y los cadaveres en el camino.
> 
> ...



Por fin uno que ha dado en el clavo. 

Yo sigo corto con -10% ahora mismo y sin prisas, ya bajará. 

- Nasdaq en máximos históricos con empresas zombies a doquier, SP500 casi en máximos y el número de nuevas cuentas de bolsa disparándose día a día por el FOMO. 
- Buffet soltando sus aerolíneas y sentado en una montaña de cash sano y la gente cachondeándose de él... claro claro el pobre es tonto y no tiene información de primera mano. Ray Dalio también hablando de que el mercado está muy inflado
- El VIX muy alto pese a estar en máximos históricos. 
- Los bancos centrales soltando pasta como si no hubiera mañana y el dólar perdiendo valor a cada día que pasa. 
- Y encima hoy J. Powell anuncia tipos al 0% por 3 años pero claro todo va de puta madre.
- Y eso sin contar la incertidumbre del puto coronavirus que nadie sabe qué va a pasar después del verano cuando llegue el otoño en el hemisferio norte.
- Comprad que está todo baratito y os lo quitan de las manos.

Ahora estamos en fase de distribución porque la bajada de marzo ha pillado a mucho pez gordo de sorpresa con -35% de un día para otro y por eso la están inflando a tope, para que los gordos suelten mierda a los primos que llegan con los cantos de sirena. Cuando terminen la distribución y tiren de la manta se quedarán como siempre haciendo el primo y habiendo comprado en máximos.

Vamos a ver ahora con los resultados de Q2 como reaccionan las empresas. Tarde o temprano se ajustan a resultados, y estos son dantescos.


----------



## azazel_iii (11 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Lo que la mayoría de la gente veo que no parece asumir es que las reglas han cambiado, ya no se puede analizar el mercado con las herramientas de antaño, gráficos y fundamentales. Es decir, sí sirve para una inversión moderada y prudente, sobre todo con vistas al largo plazo, pero no para apoyarse cuando aparecen tendencias y movimientos que parecen ilógicos.
> Es mi opinión que hay que resetear el chip y ante la aparición de estos movimientos y tendencias tan radicales, hay que aprovechar el impulso que llevan, sacarle partido y a la mínima señal de caída, salir como alma que lleva el Diablo. Y que te quiten lo bailao...



Claro, esta vez es diferente.

PD: Tengo bulbos de tulipán baratitos, ¿te los paso?


----------



## ccc (11 Jun 2020)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Ahora estamos en fase de distribución porque la bajada de marzo ha pillado a mucho pez gordo de sorpresa con -35% de un día para otro y por eso la están inflando a tope, para que los gordos suelten mierda a los primos que llegan con los cantos de sirena. Cuando terminen la distribución y tiren de la manta se quedarán como siempre haciendo el primo y habiendo comprado en máximos.



Todo parece que se esta produciendo esta situacion.


----------



## cdametalero (11 Jun 2020)

Como dicen los peces gordos "falso rally"


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Jun 2020)

ccc dijo:


> En mi opinion, ibas muy bien, pero que muy bien , pero en los ultimos parrafos no has acertado ninguna:
> 
> _*El peligro es que la fase especulativa y el boca a boca, provoquen el renacimiento en la circulación de dinero, cuando al calor de las revalorizaciones bursátiles, más personas comiencen a mover su dinero al mercado.*_
> 
> ...



Una cosa, el artículo no lo he escrito yo, ya quisiera tener tanto conocimiento para soltar una parrafada así. Al final del mismo está el enlace. Lo compartí por que me parece muy interesante todo lo que dice (y que en general pensamos muchos en este foro). Además muchas gracias por compartir tu opinión, que es muy interesante.

Respecto a los tipos negativos para mí se explica con una palabra: miedo. Se tiene miedo en general a todas las demás inversiones y se mete pasta en lo más seguro aunque paradójicamente no se gane nada. Así, por ejemplo, los fondos de inversión equilibran rentabilidad-riesgo.

Sobre el colapso de la burbuja, solo tengo 2 dudas:
* Si será este año o en 2021 o 2022 (puede que el sistema tenga más aguante del que parece).
* Y si será un colapso repentino y brutal o una caída sostenida durante muchos meses, quizás años.

Quien acierte ambas respuestas puede ganar mucho dinero en bolsa en el futuro.


----------



## Play_91 (11 Jun 2020)

Hasta noviembre (elecciones) no va a caer la bolsa, salvo pequeñas caídas.


----------



## azazel_iii (11 Jun 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Hasta noviembre (elecciones) no va a caer la bolsa, salvo pequeñas caídas.



Yo me inclino más a un horroroso correctivo de aquí a Septiembre de al menos un 20% desde estos nuevos máximos y desde ahí empezar otro rallie pre elecciones americanas. Eso sin contar rebrotes malos que obliguen a cerrar de nuevo algún país gordo en Europa, Asia o EEUU. Veo muy difcil que aguante todo el tinglado tantos meses. Los números son muy malos los mires como los mires y las FAANGS no van a poder sostener todo por muy buenos números que tengan.


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Jun 2020)

GLOBAL RESET 

ALL TIME HIGH DE ESE

HASTA EL GRAN RESET FINAL

XRP HAN RECOMENDADO GEMATRIS


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2020)

a los locos por los cortos, ahora es el momento. Yo no me meto ni de loco, porque soy malísimo haciendo lo fácil, como para meterme en lo difícil.


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2020)

Huele fatal. Sino para ésto pronto, nos vamos a otro crash.


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2020)

allseeyingeye dijo:


>


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>


----------



## hdezgon (11 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Una cosa, el artículo no lo he escrito yo, ya quisiera tener tanto conocimiento para soltar una parrafada así. Al final del mismo está el enlace. Lo compartí por que me parece muy interesante todo lo que dice (y que en general pensamos muchos en este foro). Además muchas gracias por compartir tu opinión, que es muy interesante.
> 
> Respecto a los tipos negativos para mí se explica con una palabra: miedo. Se tiene miedo en general a todas las demás inversiones y se mete pasta en lo más seguro aunque paradójicamente no se gane nada. Así, por ejemplo, los fondos de inversión equilibran rentabilidad-riesgo.
> 
> ...



El colapso se esta adelantando esta semana. Veremos en que queda pero no pinta bien


----------



## brunstark (11 Jun 2020)

Yo me he salido, recojo velas y a esperar.
30% de beneficios en un par de meses. Si salgo hace dos días casi 40....Aún así contento y feliz como una perdiz.

Dejo un buen puñado de leuros para volver a entrar otra vez en la siguiente vaguada.


----------



## Harrymorgan (11 Jun 2020)

A lo mejor me equivoco pero no creo que la hecatombe sea ahora. De momento solo veo una correccion de los excesos de semanas pasadas. La proxima semana se verá por donde tira...

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## richmond (11 Jun 2020)

Yo estoy flipando con la cantidad de gente que se ha creido lo de la recuperacion en V.
Dicho esto mi respeto a los que se sumaron al carro del dinero tonto y se han salido ahora. well done !


----------



## Hoju (11 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> (*) No quería poner ningún gráfico pero no me puedo resistir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ha gustado mucho la explicación , pero no entiendo la gráfica... tampoco estoy muy puesto en esto evidentemente. 
Esto quiere decir que hay más gente que se interesa por la bolsa y por tanto aumenta la demanda y sube el S&P,pero ¿quiere decir que en cuanto baje algo la demanda caerá en picado porque ahora hay que abrir muchisimos mas contratos parauna subida similar?
¿que interpretación podemos hacer del gráfico?


----------



## Roedr (11 Jun 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho la explicación , pero no entiendo la gráfica... tampoco estoy muy puesto en esto evidentemente.
> Esto quiere decir que hay más gente que se interesa por la bolsa y por tanto aumenta la demanda y sube el S&P,pero ¿quiere decir que en cuanto baje algo la demanda caerá en picado porque ahora hay que abrir muchisimos mas contratos parauna subida similar?
> ¿que interpretación podemos hacer del gráfico?



La interpretación del gráfico: cuanto más sube un mercado más gente apuesta a que seguirá subiendo y al final se quedan con la brocha en la mano.

Las ratios put/call son indicadores 'cool' de esa apuesta. Hay miles más, éstos son tan buenos y malos como cualquier otro, pero quedan muy bonitos y hay incluso gente que paga por tener acceso a ellos.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Jun 2020)

El lunes, toca comprar.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Jun 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho la explicación , pero no entiendo la gráfica... tampoco estoy muy puesto en esto evidentemente.
> Esto quiere decir que hay más gente que se interesa por la bolsa y por tanto aumenta la demanda y sube el S&P,pero ¿quiere decir que en cuanto baje algo la demanda caerá en picado porque ahora hay que abrir muchisimos mas contratos parauna subida similar?
> ¿que interpretación podemos hacer del gráfico?



es la versión bursátil de:


----------



## Frostituto (11 Jun 2020)

Está descansando el brazo, mañana el negro de la imprenta le da con la izquierda y p'arriba


----------



## BABY (11 Jun 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> es la versión bursátil de:



El último minuto del vídeo es brutal. 20 cocodrilos avanzando en formacion y las gacelas fulminadas!


----------



## ccc (11 Jun 2020)

Mientras las gacelas entran en bolsa,* las manos fuertes estan comprando bonos.*

Esta claro que las manos fuertes estan deshaciendo posiciones cuando los valores se ponen algo interesantes.

Esta bajada tampoco va a durar eternamente,* pero esta claro que los peces gordos no solo no se suben a la fiesta, sino que se largan lo mas lejos posible.*


----------



## Nefersen (11 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Si las acciones del Santander suben a 3 euros le meto un corto de 20000 acciones.
> Ahí lo dejo.



Avisa antes de hacerlo porque yo quiero librarme de ellas en cuanto alcancen los 3.


----------



## Frostituto (11 Jun 2020)

ccc dijo:


> Mientras las gacelas entran en bolsa,* las manos fuertes estan comprando bonos.*
> 
> Esta claro que las manos fuertes estan deshaciendo posiciones cuando los valores se ponen algo interesantes.
> 
> Esta bajada tampoco va a durar eternamente,* pero esta claro que los peces gordos no solo no se suben a la fiesta, sino que se largan lo mas lejos posible.*



Vaya, gracias por llamarme mano fuerte

Todo un honor


----------



## ccc (11 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Está descansando el brazo, mañana el negro de la imprenta le da con la izquierda y p'arriba



Ya estan hablando sobre ello: pero creo que en este caso va a dar igual y te comento la razon:

Lo primero y ya dicho en muchos comentarios anteriores, los bancos federales imprimen y compran toda los activos de mierda de las empresas gordas con problemas, evitando que estas caigan, los puestos de trabajo peligren y que terceros paises puedan comprar y robar conocimientos.

Y que hacen las manos fuertes? O bien deshacen posiciones, o bien distribuyen cuando se da la ocasion, entran en bonos y no les importa nadar en liquidez. Por que? Pues es muy simple y lo vamos a ver en los proximos meses. Por que las empresas no generan una mierda y su actividad va a estar tocada gravemente a CP y quizas a MP.

Volvamos al ejemplo de Boeing: Cuantos aviones van a salir en lo que resta de anyo? Cuantos pedidos tiene para el anyo que viene? A cada semana que pasa, las aerolinias cancelan los pocos pedidos que les quedan. Podemos pensar: Bien, no hay problema: La FED esta comprando toda la mierda, abriendo creditos, comprando acciones de forma indirecta o directa e incluso abrira programas para la construccion de mas aviones militares,....Y?????? Los resultados del Q2, Q3 y Q4 van a ser catrastoficos. Y no lo olvideis, existen contrapartidas a todas las compras de la FED.

Para las manos fuertes, es un GAME OVER para muchas empresas; unos como Buffet escogieron la salida rapida, otros estan distribuyendo: Los primos van a ser los que se queden en estas acciones a LP.

Las ultimas correcciones han confirmado las sospechas de muchos: Los leones estan esperando, pero a que conyo esperan? Pues a las gacelas. 

Lo jodido es que esto se va a dilatar en el tiempo y en algun momento, si que vamos a ir realmente para arriba: Pero no va ser este ultimo rally, de eso estoy convencido.


----------



## Hoju (12 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Vaya, gracias por llamarme mano fuerte
> 
> Todo un honor



Que bonos has comprado? Si ahora los bonos no pagan practicamente nada,no? no será mejor meterlo en alguna acción estable con dividendos aunque estemos en tiempos complejos¿¿?


----------



## Frostituto (12 Jun 2020)

Hoju dijo:


> Que bonos has comprado? Si ahora los bonos no pagan practicamente nada,no? no será mejor meterlo en alguna acción estable con dividendos aunque estemos en tiempos complejos¿¿?



En un fondo de bonos europeos, un refugio para comerme lo menos posible la caida que creo que habra

Ya ire rebalanceando poco a poco pasando de bonos a indexados de nuevo segun baje el mercado para promediar a la baja

Mis acciones individuales siguen y seguiran intactas porque confio en ellas


----------



## La Enviada (12 Jun 2020)

El bono USA de 10 años cerrando en 0.67%. Llegaremos a verlo en negativo? (hace no tanto también nos parecía imposible en el bono alemán...). Se admiten apuestas.


----------



## desev (12 Jun 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> El bono USA de 10 años cerrando en 0.67%. Llegaremos a verlo en negativo? (hace no tanto también nos parecía imposible en el bono alemán...). Se admiten apuestas.



Va a ser que sí...

"As long as other countries are receiving the benefits of Negative Rates, the USA should also accept the “GIFT”. Big numbers!"


----------



## Nefersen (12 Jun 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> En un fondo de bonos europeos, un refugio para comerme lo menos posible la caida que creo que habra
> 
> Ya ire rebalanceando poco a poco pasando de bonos a indexados de nuevo segun baje el mercado para promediar a la baja
> 
> Mis acciones individuales siguen y seguiran intactas porque confio en ellas




¿Te importaría dar la referencia de ese fondo?


----------



## azazel_iii (12 Jun 2020)

ccc dijo:


> Ya estan hablando sobre ello: pero creo que en este caso va a dar igual y te comento la razon:
> 
> Lo primero y ya dicho en muchos comentarios anteriores, los bancos federales imprimen y compran toda los activos de mierda de las empresas gordas con problemas, evitando que estas caigan, los puestos de trabajo peligren y que terceros paises puedan comprar y robar conocimientos.
> 
> ...



Comparto todo lo que dices. Yo estoy 50% cash y 50% corto, aún con un -5% a la espera de que se me actualize una posición en ETF de VIX que ayer subió un 50% 

Todo lo que sea SP500 por encima de 2700 es una aberración que nadie se cree. Si antes del virus ya estábamos casi en una burbuja de activos y ahora con el parón que hay bestial, nadie se cree que las empresas van a perder sólo un 10% de su valor en bolsa respecto de máximos (situación actual). Si haces una estimación a ojo de buen cubero:

Correción de 10% desde máximos -> SP500 = 3060 (valor actual)
Correción de 20% desde máximos -> SP500 = 2720
Correción de 30% desde máximos -> SP500 = 2380
Correción de 40% desde máximos -> SP500 = 2040
Correción de 50% desde máximos -> SP500 = 1700

En mi humilde opinión con la incertidumbre que hay y los malos pronósticos de la India, Pakistán y veremos en otoño será un milagro que no bajemos a un rango por debajo de 2400. 

Eso sería lo sano y el suelo para que inversores a largo plazo y manos fuertes entren de nuevo y las empresas inviables, sobre todo aquellas que venden humo y están megaendeudadas se fueran a la mierda, como debe ser. El problema que hay aquí es que lo del virus ha tirado muchas empresas gordas que son estrátegicas como puede ser Boeing, o las empresas de fracking y claro esas hay que rescatarlas porque no puedes arriesgarte a que las compren por cuatro duros.

Es complicado saber qué va a pasar, pero a medio plazo imagino que el índice buscará la correción sana con rescates a empresas estratégicas y el resto que se vaya a tomar por saco. Buffet dijo hace poco que 150000 millones de cash sano parecía una locura pero que el futuro era incierto y querían estar preparados para todos los escenarios que pudieran venir y asegurar la viabilidad de sus empresas sin depender de terceros. Eso es un gestor e inversor en condiciones, qué tío más grande.


----------



## brunstark (12 Jun 2020)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Comparto todo lo que dices. Yo estoy 50% cash y 50% corto, aún con un -5% a la espera de que se me actualize una posición en ETF de VIX que ayer subió un 50%
> 
> Todo lo que sea SP500 por encima de 2700 es una aberración que nadie se cree. Si antes del virus ya estábamos casi en una burbuja de activos y ahora con el parón que hay bestial, nadie se cree que las empresas van a perder sólo un 10% de su valor en bolsa respecto de máximos (situación actual). Si haces una estimación a ojo de buen cubero:
> 
> ...




Te doy toda la razón.
El futuro viene muy negro pero también es una oportunidad, bien para los que les gustan los cortos o para aprovechar esa subidas irracionales después de cada caída en picado.
Yo volveré a repetir la jugada, cuando veo guano compro y a la mínima sospecha lo suelto todo y vuelta a esperar.
Me he llevado un 30% de beneficio en dos meses.

Hoy creo que volverá a caer y en espera de vencimientos la semana que viene creo que me quedaré quieto. 

Cuando llegue el sp500 a 2380 mas o menos tengo preparada una cartera para muy largo plazo. Ahí compraré y me olvidaré de esta locura por mucho tiempo.
Ahora es un sinvivir


----------



## azazel_iii (12 Jun 2020)

brunstark dijo:


> Te doy toda la razón.
> El futuro viene muy negro pero también es una oportunidad, bien para los que les gustan los cortos o para aprovechar esa subidas irracionales después de cada caída en picado.
> Yo volveré a repetir la jugada, cuando veo guano compro y a la mínima sospecha lo suelto todo y vuelta a esperar.
> Me he llevado un 30% de beneficio en dos meses.
> ...



Estoy igual. Yo soy inversor en valor y pensando en el largo plazo y ahora mismo no hay valor salvo en empresas defensivas en época de un virus que son básicamente empresas de productos fundamentales y/o venta por internet/ocio en casa. De hecho es complicado buscar el valor correcto a día de hoy por toda la incertidumbre que rodea al puñetero Covid, así que ahora solo me muevo en índices y a la baja. Eso y el VIX que tengo como un 20% de mi posición en él. Creo que llegará otra vez a 60-80 pero eso si que es una montaña rusa 

Hasta que no llegue el otoño y veamos por donde tira esto no entro a largo plazo salvo que antes bajemos a la zona cercana a 2000. Ahí ya me daría igual que incluso bajase más (es imposible tratar de buscar el mínimo real) porque prepararía mi cartera a largo plazo. Pero a estos precios ni de coña.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (12 Jun 2020)

Mi pregunta es

¿Cómo reaccionarán los fondos indexados que tanto se han vendido últimamente?'


----------



## vermer (12 Jun 2020)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> Mi pregunta es
> 
> ¿Cómo reaccionarán los fondos indexados que tanto se han vendido últimamente?'



Pues siguiendo el valor del índice (aprox). Es lo que hacen siempre. Afortunadamente.
Creo que en todo caso se puede meter un poco más si pillas bajón, pero se trata de aportaciones más o menos periódicas y más o menos constantes. Dicho esto me cuesta horrores no tener el grueso entre fondos monetarios, fondos de bonos como indicaba un forero y liquidez. 
Que España peta es obvio, pero el resto es una incertidumbre total y cuanto más leo menos entiendo.....


----------



## hdezgon (13 Jun 2020)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Estoy igual. Yo soy inversor en valor y pensando en el largo plazo y ahora mismo no hay valor salvo en empresas defensivas en época de un virus que son básicamente empresas de productos fundamentales y/o venta por internet/ocio en casa. De hecho es complicado buscar el valor correcto a día de hoy por toda la incertidumbre que rodea al puñetero Covid, así que ahora solo me muevo en índices y a la baja. Eso y el VIX que tengo como un 20% de mi posición en él. Creo que llegará otra vez a 60-80 pero eso si que es una montaña rusa
> 
> Hasta que no llegue el otoño y veamos por donde tira esto no entro a largo plazo salvo que antes bajemos a la zona cercana a 2000. Ahí ya me daría igual que incluso bajase más (es imposible tratar de buscar el mínimo real) porque prepararía mi cartera a largo plazo. Pero a estos precios ni de coña.



Pues hay cosas tiradas de precio. Airbus por ejemplo si vuelve a bajar a 50 es un regalo


----------



## romeoalfa (13 Jun 2020)

Yo veo, una burbuja de libro, con Amazon a 115 veces beneficios, Tesla como empresa con mas valor del sector, y los novatos que no paran de entrar, se oyen comentarios como que Tesla tiene que irse a 2500, y Amazon 4500 y podiamos seguir con otras acciones y otros datos que apuntan a burbuja....el problema es que las burbujas pueden durar mucho tiempo...años incluso


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (14 Jun 2020)

Nadie sabe nada de lo que va a pasar, es la realidad, pero son tiempos de órdagos o de prudencia extrema.


----------



## azazel_iii (14 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Pues hay cosas tiradas de precio. Airbus por ejemplo si vuelve a bajar a 50 es un regalo



Puede parecer un regalo ahora. Pero si volvemos a un escenario de 0 movimiento aéreo y con cancelación de pedidos por parte de las líneas aéreas igual te la comes 10 años a ese precio e incluso baja. O pegas el pelotazo si todo vuelve a la normalidad. Pero a día de hoy tiene mucho riesgo.

Hay otros valores más seguros. Sector alimentación será ultradefensivo en esta crisis, al igual que eléctricas (bajarán por el parón industrial eso sí) y aseguradoras. Puedes entrar cuando corrijan en J&J, Unilever, Procter & Gamble, Nestle, etc. O pillar un ETF de sector de alimentación, que es mi idea, por ejemplo éste:

_*iShares STOXX Europe 600 Food & Beverage UCITS ETF (DE)*

El Índice mide la rentabilidad del sector de la Alimentación y bebidas, según la definición del Sistema de clasificación sectorial (ICB) y es un subgrupo del STOXX®Europe 600 index, que incluye 600 de los mayores valores de 18 países europeos. El Índice se reajusta trimestralmente y los componentes se ponderan por capitalización bursátil ajustada a flotación libre con un límite máximo para cumplir las normas de diversificación de los OICVM. La capitalización bursátil ajustada a flotación libre es el valor de mercado de las acciones en circulación inmediatamente disponibles de una sociedad.
ISIN: DE000A0H08H3_

Ya habrá tiempo de pastar en tecnológicas (hiper burbujeadas), startups y otros unicornios. Sector placer y transporte ni tocar con un palo. 

Todo opinión personal de experto de barra de bar inversoh.


----------



## hdezgon (14 Jun 2020)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Puede parecer un regalo ahora. Pero si volvemos a un escenario de 0 movimiento aéreo y con cancelación de pedidos por parte de las líneas aéreas igual te la comes 10 años a ese precio e incluso baja. O pegas el pelotazo si todo vuelve a la normalidad. Pero a día de hoy tiene mucho riesgo.
> 
> Hay otros valores más seguros. Sector alimentación será ultradefensivo en esta crisis, al igual que eléctricas (bajarán por el parón industrial eso sí) y aseguradoras. Puedes entrar cuando corrijan en J&J, Unilever, Procter & Gamble, Nestle, etc. O pillar un ETF de sector de alimentación, que es mi idea, por ejemplo éste:
> 
> ...



Bueno estoy de acuerdo. Pero airbus en situacion de duopolio y con el crecimiento que se estima para el sector aero, en 2 años la tienes por encima de 100 € facil. Para pillar valores defensivos siempre hay tiempo. Y si, obviamente J&J, nestle, PG, o incluso roche estan bien para tenerlas en el 50% de la cartera defensiva.

En cuanto al ETF no me convence mucho, poca rentabilidad.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Nadie sabe nada de lo que va a pasar, es la realidad, pero son tiempos de órdagos o de prudencia extrema.



Quien diga que sabe lo que va a ocurrir miente. Las impresoras lo distorsionan todo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (16 Jun 2020)

A LP nadie sabe si volveremos a ser como antes: ni con los viajes en avión ni con el consumo ni con el turismo ni con el petróleo... Tendrá razón Warren Buffet? No se sabe.

A corto podemos pensar dos cosas:
* Nos vamos para arriba hasta final de verano, es lo que yo pienso y por eso he entrado cual elefante en cacharrería.
* Vamos para abajo pronto, con lo cual nos quedamos mirando el derrumbe con el gatillo preparado.

Sea lo que sea, buena suerte para todos.


----------



## hdezgon (17 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> A LP nadie sabe si volveremos a ser como antes: ni con los viajes en avión ni con el consumo ni con el turismo ni con el petróleo... Tendrá razón Warren Buffet? No se sabe.
> 
> A corto podemos pensar dos cosas:
> * Nos vamos para arriba hasta final de verano, es lo que yo pienso y por eso he entrado cual elefante en cacharrería.
> ...



A largo obviamente todo se recuperara. No vamos a dejar de volar por ejemplo


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (17 Jun 2020)

Pasará lo que las manos grandes quieran que pase. Hay que intentar no ser más listos que ellos, sino actuar con prudencia y limitando tanto la codicia como el miedo, pues en esos movimientos son donde ellos pescan con arrastre. Hay canales de Youtube muy buenos que explican todos esos movimientos, provocados por ellos.


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (17 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Pasará lo que las manos grandes quieran que pase. Hay que intentar no ser más listos que ellos, sino actuar con prudencia y limitando tanto la codicia como el miedo, pues en esos movimientos son donde ellos pescan con arrastre. Hay canales de Youtube muy buenos que explican todos esos movimientos, provocados por ellos.



Puedes poner alguno?


----------



## stuka (17 Jun 2020)




----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Jun 2020)

stuka dijo:


>



el gordo es un forero ilustre de burbuja pero por respeto hacia su persona no desvelaré su nick.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 Jul 2020)

*El Nasdaq hizo ayer algo que sólo hizo en el año 2000, cuando estalló la burbuja tecnológica*







No es un pronóstico, pero desde luego algo curioso que por sí mismo es llamativo. En el día de ayer las bolsas globales disfrutaban de un buen día con fuertes avances, como no, otra vez más liderados por el todopoderoso índice tecnológico Nasdaq 100. Pero a última de la hora ocurrió algo muy llamativo que ha sido lo más comentado en las últimas horas. Y es que *tras estar anotándose una apreciación del 2%, acabó girándose en el día para perder más de un 1%.* 

Y muchos dirán ¿y qué? ¿no es algo común que la bolsa en un día suba y luego baje? Pues sí, pero es extramadamente raro que en el día suba al menos un 2% y luego acabe cerrando con una pérdida de más de un 1%, más sin noticias de por medio. De hecho, sólo ha ocurrido en dos ocasiones, en marzo de 2000, cuando comenzó a explotar la burbuja tecnológica, y en el día de ayer. *¿Tendrá algún significado este reversal en el mercado?* Las conclusiones se las dejamos a ustedes. 

Quizás, más que realizar grandes pronósticos, lo que sí sea más seguro de decir, es que este evento pueda ser interpretados por muchos en el corto plazo como una oportunidad para deshaogar la fuerte presión alcista de las últimas semanas. 

El Nasdaq hizo ayer algo que sólo hizo en el año 2000, cuando estalló la burbuja tecnológica


----------



## azazel_iii (14 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *El Nasdaq hizo ayer algo que sólo hizo en el año 2000, cuando estalló la burbuja tecnológica*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acaba de volver a hacerlo hoy mismo. Estaba casi 1% arriba, ha llegado a -2% y ahora mismo está rozando precio de apertura. Vaivenes de 4% diarios, síntomas de volatilidad bestial y de que algún movimiento gordo se avecina. Estoy corto en Nasdaq desde la semana pasada, apalancado x10 y con vaivenes de 10K en la cuenta de un día para otro. BRUTAL, pero divertidísimo. Es pura especulación a ver si revienta ya toda la mierda esta.

Hoy mismo JP Morgan acaba de anunciar resultados con una bajada de más del 50% de beneficios frente al año pasado pero como ha batido las estimaciones (que eran una mierda) pues nada. La banca está muy tocada y esto no acaba más que empezar. Vamos a una recesión de cabeza, la bolsa a estos niveles no tiene sentido pero la están inflando a base de bien y me está costando aguantar los cortos.

PD: Mercado no apto para novatos y menos aún jugando con Stop Limits. Ayer me barrieron una posición corta de la infladísima Tesla con un +10% en preapertura. De locos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (14 Jul 2020)

antes cuando había volatilidad después de una subida, la bolsa hacía techo

ya no

cuando hace un techo temporal, empieza a caer poco a poco con poca volatilidad, sin grandes retrocesos al alza para que los compradores no puedan salir bien, y luego meten velas rojas contundentes sin piedad en cuanto menos te lo esperas

volatilidad ahora es casi siempre suelo, no techo


----------



## azazel_iii (14 Jul 2020)

Otro dato del Nasdaq. No soy muy de análisis técnico aunque reconozco que en estos momentos es lo único que funciona porque los fundamentales a día de hoy con impresora a todo trapo y tipos casi al 0% no importan un cagarro (hasta que llegue el crash gordo y vuelva el sentido común a los mercados).

Uno de las medias más usadas es la SMA200, que es una media móvil de las últimas 200 sesiones. Tanto cuando estamos en un rally alcista como en uno bajista suele ser un apoyo increíble y fuerte resistencia/soporte. Pues el Nasdaq está entrando en récord histórico de separación de la media de más del 20%, lo cual indica que es una burbuja y viene correción casi asegurada:





Si os fijáis bien la SMA200 es un perfecto indicador cuando hay una tendencia clara y si te alejas mucho de ella vienen los problemas. Ahora veamos cuando ocurrió la burbuja de las .com





Subidas abruptas sin ningún fundamento salvo el famoso FOMO y el crédito barato. En aquel momento era la irrupción de internet y cualquier portal guarro valía miles de millones. Esta vez toca... la burbuja de los *coches eléctricos* *y los unicornios del Nasdaq. *Estoy convencido que el día que pete Tesla, Nikola, Netflix, Amazon, Zoom, etc. la hostia se va a oir en plutón. Ojo que son empresas válidas y seguramente sobrevivan casi todas pero no a estos precios.

Salvo Amazon el resto valen un 20-30% de su valor actual.


----------



## Waterman (14 Jul 2020)

Espero que tengais los stop loss tan bien puestos como vuestros cojones


----------



## azazel_iii (15 Jul 2020)

Waterman dijo:


> Espero que tengais los stop loss tan bien puestos como vuestros cojones



No sirven de nada en un entorno como el actual. Pillé cortos de Tesla a 1400$ en máximos históricos con un 20% de margen por arriba. Pues en dos días cepillados con preaperturas de +10% y +15%. En una empresa en máximos históricos ojo. Es la señal clara de que estamos en una burbuja, que los máximos históricos se rompen día sí y día también en empresas como Tesla que son novedosas pero cuando ves sus cuentas solo hay telarañas en caja.

Una empresa que vende menos de un millón de coches al año y que tiene un per de -1975X. Sí sí, es que no para de perder dinero:





Una empresa que está valorada en ... *277 mil millones de dólares*  







Es decir vale más que todo esto junto:











Y ahora decidme si no os entra ganas de hipotecar vuestra casa y poneros corto contra ella. O si esto que estamos viviendo no es una puñetera burbuja.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (15 Jul 2020)

El riesgo lleva siendo extremo desde hace unas semanas. O te quedas pillado o sacas una buena pasta, no hay medias tintas.
Los stops son obligatorios y te protegen de pérdidas mayores, pero los institucionales son expertos en hacer saltar los stops y luego continúan las tendencias que mucho anticipais.
Las manos fuertes llevan semanas soltando papel paulatinamente porque no pueden salir de golpe o hunden los precios.
Ahora ya están tomando posiciones cortas.
La misma historia de siempre repetida una y otra vez.
La Bolsa ahora solo para muy expertos y para ludópatas.


----------



## azazel_iii (15 Jul 2020)

Pues compra que te las quitan de las manos. Cuando haga el _rug pull_ te quedarás pillado durante 20 años con pérdidas de tres pares de cojones. Están todas infladísimas y aunque la burbuja dure otros 10 años al final todo vuelve a su cauce y a lo que generan. Mira los PER

Tesla: *-2002X*
Zoom Video: *1477,97x*
Amazon: 144,75x
Microsoft: 34,35X
Facebook: 32.6X
Google: 30,4X
Apple: 30.26X
Nikola: ??? Ni se puede calcular porque no ha vendido nada aún pero vale 20 mil millones!!! 

Y así con todo. Las únicas medio bien valoradas son Microsoft, Facebook, Google y Apple y aún así están de media un 20-30% más caras de lo que deberían. El resto ni con un palo.

Y eso sin contar la incertidumbre del coronavirus que no sabemos si mucha gente se va a quedar en paro, cancelar servicios, dejar de gastar dinero en chorradas, etc. Pero nada el miedo al FOMO está haciendo que el dinero fluya a las tecnológicas... Tiene sentido, es la tecnología la que puede hacer que _ahora sea diferente_, que _haya un nuevo paradigma_, y demás mantras de todos conocidos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Tú sí que sabes machote, está claro que esto va seguir subiendo así durante 10 años, y llegará al infinito y más allá...


----------



## Frostituto (16 Jul 2020)

Yo me guio por noticias ahora mismo, porque los fundamentales esta claro que a nivel global estan tocadisimos

Ahora mismo estar indexado es una soplapollez como un piano


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

Lo mismo que Tesla, insostenibles:















El petardazo hacia abajo que va a pegar la bolsa de USA en menos de 5 años (e incluso en menos de 2) se va a escuchar en los confines del universo.

Las subidas verticales son justo antes de un colapso inminente.

Acciones de Apple | Cotización AAPL - Investing.com


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 Jul 2020)

Sí pegará el bajón, pero mientras hay gente llevándose dinero a espuertas. Los stops son tus amigos.


----------



## azazel_iii (16 Jul 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Sí pegará el bajón, pero mientras hay gente llevándose dinero a espuertas. Los stops son tus amigos.



Si has perdido el tren al no subirte en marzo ahora es tarde. Lo que queda puede ser un 10-20% de subida con un riesgo de 50-80% de bajada. Está todo infladísimo.

Ojo que en un escenario de tipos a casi cero lo único que queda es imprimir dinero y el retorno real de las inversiones cuando los bonos son al 0-1% se irá al 2-4%, lo que da un PER de entre 25-50. Nasdaq cercano a 30 en general y las que has nombrado están ya a:

Apple: 30.47x 
Visa: 35.32x 

Tú mismo. Si quieres más info de lo que puede pasar sigue a Ray Dalio, muy interesante lo que cuenta:




Personalmente estoy corto porque espero corrección en Nasdaq de al menos 10-20%. A largo ni puñetera idea, entraré en varios países y empresas solventes de Europa y EEUU. Comparé algo de oro y poco más. La incertidumbre que nos acecha es bestial, veremos cuando llegue el otoño y la temporada de gripe como acaban las economías del hemisferio norte. Mucho optimismo es lo que yo veo ahora. 

Bank of America y Morgan Stanley ganando un 50% menos que el año pasado, y seguro que la mayoría lo han ganado en inversiones en bolsa este trimestre. Veremos en Q3 como van cuando las ayudas y subsidios se acaben en EEUU y comiencen los impagos.

Por cierto hoy Netflix da resultados, a ver que tal. De momento su PER y anda por 102.78X, es que es una locura y no tiene mucho margen de subida con la competición feroz de HBO, Amazon, Disney, etc. que hay.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Lo mismo que Tesla, insostenibles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El gráfico de Apple da miedito. Cuando algo se pone parabólico suele tener una corrección fuerte.


----------



## azazel_iii (16 Jul 2020)

Bueno pues Netflix, con su maravilloso PER de 100 y que acaba de fallar resultados esperados para Q2, ojo, siendo el trimestre más favorable para ella estando la gente en casa por el Covid bajando más de un 10% ahora mismo. 

Y ésta era una de las llamadas _Covid stay at home stock._ Imaginad el resto. La semana que viene resultados de Tesla...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Jul 2020)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Bueno pues Netflix, con su maravilloso PER de 100 y que acaba de fallar resultados esperados para Q2, ojo, siendo el trimestre más favorable para ella estando la gente en casa por el Covid bajando más de un 10% ahora mismo.
> 
> Y ésta era una de las llamadas _Covid stay at home stock._ Imaginad el resto. La semana que viene resultados de Tesla...




Otra que es insostenible:


----------



## element (17 Jul 2020)

¿tu crees que van a tardar tanto en reventar?


Las acciones de Tesla se han más que triplicado desde enero y se han casi duplicado en las últimas cuatro semanas.

Tesla ya está más valorado que el resto de empresas automovilísticas del mundo juntas con un PER de 338.

La acción de Tesla tiene un valor de 6348 veces su beneficio de 2019 y de 166 veces el valor de los beneficios pronosticados para 2021.


La valoración en bolsa de Tesla es 20 veces su valor contable. En comparación tenemos Toyota, con un valor en bolsa de 0.91 veces su valor contable.


¿tu crees que esto puede aguantar años o meses?

Su chart se parece mucho a el de las tecnológicas un par de semanas antes de implosionar.




TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Lo mismo que Tesla, insostenibles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Jul 2020)

element dijo:


> ¿tu crees que van a tardar tanto en reventar?
> 
> 
> Las acciones de Tesla se han más que triplicado desde enero y se han casi duplicado en las últimas cuatro semanas.
> ...





Puse 2 años porque estoy convencido que dentro de 2 años sí tendrán ya un valor más o menos estable, y que nada tendrá que ver con el actual. 

El petardazo supongo que vendrá a finales de año, principios del próximo, después de las elecciones de USA, y con la nueva plandemia.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Jul 2020)

Nasdaq en logaritmo a 40 años:

¿Pensáis que ahora mismo el nasdaq es una burbuja?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Jul 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Nasdaq en logaritmo a 40 años:
> 
> ¿Pensáis que ahora mismo el nasdaq es una burbuja?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 377866



Depende de como haya evolucionado la economía real de EEUU en los últimos 40 años. ¿Crees que será un gráfico similar?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Jul 2020)

*Tormenta de verano sobre Wall Street*
Los resultados del primer trimestre en EEUU fueron relativamente buenos debido a que el desastre provocado en las cuentas de las empresas por el coronavirus no fue muy importante ya que allí la parálisis de la economía llegó más tarde.

Saben que queremos completar nuestra cartera con compras en EEUU, y parece que se está formando la tormenta perfecta sobre Wall Street:







Ese faro del capitalismo y la democracia que es Wall Street se adentra en una tormenta, este verano se unen varias circunstancias a tener en cuenta:

*1º Presentación resultados segundo trimestre.*

Como les he comentado en alguna ocasión, EEUU sufrió la parálisis económica de un modo diferente a Europa, y las cuentas del primer trimestre no se vieron afectadas tan duramente como en Italia o España que fuimos los primeros, pero como todo llega, al final EEUU también lo sufrió pero no es hasta la presentación de resultados del segundo trimestre cuando se nota de verdad, ayer Citigroup y Wells Fargo no lo hicieron muy allá.

Pero hoy ha presentado Netflix, una de las que menos debiera sufrir y miren el After:







Bueno pues esto ya es más grave, hablamos ya de uno de los pilares de esta subida del Nasdaq, o sea las FAANG, Facebook, Apple, Amazon, Netflix, Google. Bien ya tenemos un pinchazo en toda regla, al mercado no le han gustado nada, después veremos a los analistas darnos miles de explicaciones al respecto, pero no importan los analistas importa el mercado y ya ha dictado sentencia.Beneficio por acción de 1.59 dólares cuando el esperado era de 1.82 dólares, zas automático 11% abajo.

Veremos cómo afecta a Apple la multitud de cierres de sus tiendas en estos meses de confinamientos en todo el mundo.

Bien pudiera Amazon ser la cara alegre porque la venta por internet se ha multiplicado a causa de la nueva normalidad o como queramos llamar a esto que tenemos ahora que ya ni es nuevo ni normal.

El tema interesante será saber cuánto le ha afectado a Google y Facebook la caída de la publicidad, desde luego aún es pronto, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

Y después vendrán todas las otras empresas que no son las locomotoras de las FAANG, las locomotoras, las que han tirado del carro todo este tiempo lo harán mejor o peor, pero son empresas tremendas y no han sufrido como todas las otras, no son una Delta, una Hertz, una Chesapeake, ahora vamos a ver toda una serie de empresas dando pésimos resultados y esa es una de las patas sobre las que se apoya la tormenta.

*2º Joe Biden y su subida de impuestos.*

El sistema electoral americano es claramente mayoritario, para elegir presidente cada estado dispone de unos votos electorales, el ganador del estado se lleva todos los votos electorales de ese estado, da lo mismo ganar por un voto que por 10 millones de votos, eso unido a que en casi cada elección hay estados seguros para cada partido, las cosas se deciden en los swing states, que vienen a ser Florida, Ohio, Colorado. Los demócratas se llevan de calle Nueva York y California, como los republicanos vencen en Georgia o Texas, de forma que la pelea se concentra en esos estados cambiantes. Cuando los demócratas eligieron a Obama como candidato consiguieron que Ohio se fuera de su lado por el incremento de participación de la población negra y de otras minorías como consecuencia de ver a “uno de los suyos” como posible ganador, nada se hace a la ligera, todo tiene un enorme estudio sociológico detrás por mucho que parezca todo obra del libre albedrío y la mano invisible.

Los republicanos vieron que era difícil ganar todos los estados cambiantes, que obligan a un candidato moderado, porque las minorías cada vez representan una parte superior, y porque los votantes urbanos estaban virando hacia los demócratas y cuando parecía que tras Obama los republicanos no tenían nada que hacer, aparece Trump, y todos creen que es casual y que no hay “ciencia” detrás, pero no es así, con estudios sociológicos detrás, Trump trató de ganarse el voto obrero blanco de estados como Pennsylvania y Wisconsin, claramente demócratas, estados seguros de los demócratas, con todo aquello del muro de Méjico, lo de las fabricas volverán a América, la guerra comercial con China, en fin supo engatusar a los perdedores de la globalización, gente que veía que su nivel adquisitivo iba a peor mientras en China cada vez eran más ricos, y en California y en Nueva York, eso unido a que los demócratas eligieron al peor candidato posible, como era Hillary Clinton dio la victoria a los republicanos. Ahora los demócratas ponen a un candidato más simpático, el vicepresidente de Obama, Joe Biden, y entre el coronavirus, y el asunto de las revueltas por aquel video en el que un policía ponía su rodilla sobre el cuello de un detenido tras cometer un delito, todo eso ha puesto a Trump contra las cuerdas pueden verlo en este enlace:

RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest Polls

Como ven en estos momentos parece clara la derrota de Donald Trump, en el voto general es barrido, en Florida parece clara la victoria demócrata, y en Wisconsin, y en Pennsylvania, vamos los demócratas recuperan el voto obrero blanco, y vencen en los swing states, y a Trump le cuesta ganar sus feudos. Queda mucho y pueden pasar cosas, pero ahora mismo Trump tiene perdidas las elecciones.

¿Y?, realmente me da lo mismo que la derecha o el centro derecha gobiernen EEUU, porque eso son el partido republicano y el partido demócrata, lo mismo da, este blog no va de política va de bolsa y economía, a mi quien gane me da lo mismo, solo quiero lucrarme a costa de ello en función de cómo afecte a Wall Street la política de cada cual

Miren por donde va Biden

Biden prepara subidas fiscales para recaudar hasta 4 billones de dólares si destrona a Trump

Si amigos quiere subir los impuestos a las empresas y no se declara excesivamente amigo de Wall Street, desde luego Biden no es Sanders, pero la política que propugna significa subir impuestos a las empresas si eso es así es la medida contraria a Trump y su Warfarina, ya saben aquello de bajar impuestos, y con el mismo beneficio la acción repartía más a los accionistas porque entregaba menos al estado, eso hizo subir las acciones, porque ganando lo mismo daba más, así pues la acción subía, pues esto es justo lo contrario.

Además los cálculos sociológicos, le llevarán a elegir a una vicepresidente que contente al lado más izquierdista del partido, aquel que representaba Sanders, y además les vendría bien que formara parte de una minoría racial, y si es mujer, entonces ya les cuadra totalmente el análisis socioelectoral, y ahí entra el nombre de Kamala Harris







Esta mujer se ha declarado enemiga de las empresas, ha criticado a Amazon, ha puesto en solfa a Wall Street, todos sabemos cómo acabo el último presidente católico de EEUU, Kennedy, bien Biden es católico, no me extrañaría que no acabara su mandato, pero no por magnicidio, simplemente está muy mayor y muy estropeado, no sería descartable que Kamala fuera presidente por accidente, y si ella desarrolla su programa… malamente.

El tema es que a medida que las encuestas dejan claro quién gobernará y que vayan exponiendo un programa anti Wall Street, las acciones pueden ir descontando esa caída que traerían esas políticas. (Cuidado son legítimas como las contrarias, no estoy juzgando eso, solo hablo de las consecuencias bursátiles que es de lo que va esto)

*3º Coronavirus*.

El Coronavirus no ha terminado, parece que la vacuna no aparece todavía, hay muchos proyectos interesantes como el de Moderna, pero mientras eso pasa, EEUU es de los países más afectados, ahora Texas, Florida y Arizona están en muy mala situación, se rumorea que Texas se va a ir al confinamiento extremo, y eso es un problema grave, es un estado muy pujante económicamente y todo eso traería de nuevo el miedo a los mercados como lo trajo en Marzo, hablamos de un entorno nefasto.

Saben que todos los virus a largo plazo hacen lo mismo, sobreviven los más aptos, los virus tienden a hacerse más contagiosos y menos letales de forma que se pueden transmitir mejor de unos a otros, los virus letales tienden a contagiarse menos porque se llevan por delante al huésped. ¿Está pasando eso con el coronavirus? Pues no está claro, quizá ocurra eso con el tiempo, y la enfermedad no sea vencida por una vacuna o un remedio sino que desaparezca como desapareció la gripe española de 1918. Pero sea como sea, si los casos aumentan aunque sean menos graves, teniendo en cuenta lo que hemos vivido eso nos llevará a confinamientos, en EEUU y aquí también y eso nos llevaría de nuevo a el escenario bursátil negativo de Marzo, no necesariamente tan malo, pero desde luego ver Lérida confinada, con Zaragoza y Barcelona en el alero no son algo bonito de ver.

Como ven la tormenta perfecta se cierne sobre el verano de Wall Street. Bueno ya saben, la tormenta se acerca y la estamos esperando, vienen problemas graves, pero “no importa el problema, importa la solución” “me gustan los problemas, no existe otra explicación” “esta si es una dulce condena”, bien si vienen las olas y cae la bolsa podremos completar la cartera de largo plazo y tendremos nuestra “Dulce condena” de los Rodríguez.

Tormenta de verano sobre Wall Street


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Depende de como haya evolucionado la economía real de EEUU en los últimos 40 años. ¿Crees que será un gráfico similar?



Buena pregunta, eso no lo podemos saber, aunque el nasdaq depende de la economía global, las empresas USA que lo componen obtienen dinero de todas partes del mundo.

Yo pienso que puede que va a seguir mandando, el siguiente paso de las tecnológicas es devorar al sector financiero, al comercio tradicional ya lo está devorando.


----------



## La Enviada (19 Jul 2020)

En el screener de finviz filtrando por "S&P500" ya hay unas 30 compañías que han publicado resultados de Q2. Mirando rápido en los links a noticias que dan parece que la gran mayoría están mejorando las predicciones. 30 ya es un número significativo, así que en general no parece que vaya a haber en los resultados de todo el S&P500 nada que no estuviese ya descontado.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Jul 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> En el screener de finviz filtrando por "S&P500" ya hay unas 30 compañías que han publicado resultados de Q2. Mirando rápido en los links a noticias que dan parece que la gran mayoría están mejorando las predicciones. 30 ya es un número significativo, así que en general no parece que vaya a haber en los resultados de todo el S&P500 nada que no estuviese ya descontado.



Es lo de siempre, a las empresas del SP 500 les va bien. Y con el pánico del virus le han quitado las participaciones a los minoristas. Y aunque les fuera mal, ahí está la fed por si acaso.


----------



## desev (19 Jul 2020)

Llevo meses pensando en esto y aquí mi punto de vista actual;

EE.UU.;
1) El Nasdaq está algo desacoplado de todo lo demás. Ahí no descarto burbujas puntuales y alguna empresa ya ha dado un susto.
2) - Respecto al SP500,
- Si sacas las Faang y farmaceúticas el resto han sufrido un golpe que descuenta el mal año, golpe proporcional a su sector quitando alguno como las aerolíneas que _quizás _deberían valer menos. Y el año que viene da igual porque ya va a haber vacuna.
- Brrr, go printer go! ad inifinitum.
- Trump quiere un segundo estímulo de 1.3 billones (6.3% del pib), mientras que los "Democrats" quieren curiosamente que sea de 3 billones (un flipante 15% del pib). E incluso ese estímulo no descarta que haya más estímulos posteriores. Así que aunque haya pandemia no va a haber quiebras masivas porque dinero van a bombear a una velocidad nunca vista.

Ambas cosas últimas (política fiscal y monetaria expansiva nivel casi "guerra") seguirán así hasta que haya inflación, y no habra inflación a su vez hasta que la economía se recupere, con lo que;
a) Si la economía no se recupera, entonces impresora y más estímulos y bolsa p'arriba igualmente.
b) Si la economía se recupera, entonces la bolsa sube porque se recupera. O no sube porque sabe que viene menos dopaje e incluso vuelven las subidas de interés, pero tampoco va a bajar mucho que digamos.

La pandemia está compensada con la impresora y las expectativas de vacuna. Los malos resultados compensados con las expectativas de mejora. Y Biden subiría un 1% los impuestos y a cambio les daría un green deal verde así que da igual.

Europa;
- ERTEs y avales y BCE garantizando intereses 0 para evitar recortes en la pública mientras esto dure.
- Si sacas a los sospechosos habituales (mediterráneos, que esperamos dolor, mucho dolor) el resto simplemente han sufrido un golpe que descuenta el mal año, golpe proporcional a su sector y centralidad del país y levemente en base a la importancia que le atribuyen en cada caso a la pandemia, quitando alguno como las aerolíneas que de nuevo _quizás _deberían valer menos. Y el año que viene da igual porque ya va a haber vacuna.
- No va a haber estímulo significativo fiscal más allá de dichos ertes y avales salvo que los países centrales del euro se vean en problemas, con lo que, una vez más, como en todas las crisis, el paro subirá más lento que en usa y habrá menos quiebras pero a cambio todo se recuperará a velocidad de caracol y con minirecaídas.
- Las bolsas europeas reflejan esto según países, sectores, etcétera.

Conclusión de julio; ahora mismo, por extraño que suene, las bolsas están en un precio NO burbujeado para lo que hay, quitando parte del nasdaq y farmas.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Jul 2020)

Desev, si se cumple lo que dices seré un mero espectador de la bolsa durante mucho, mucho tiempo...

¿Tan seguro estás de que el año que viene va a haber vacuna? Fíjate que por ejemplo a día de hoy no hay vacuna para el virus del SIDA, y llevamos 40 años ya con esa "epidemia".

Este artículo me parece bastante interesante al respecto:
¿Y si no hay vacuna contra la COVID-19? Se busca plan B


----------



## desev (19 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Desev, si se cumple lo que dices seré un mero espectador de la bolsa durante mucho, mucho tiempo...
> 
> ¿Tan seguro estás de que el año que viene va a haber vacuna? Fíjate que por ejemplo a día de hoy no hay vacuna para el virus del SIDA, y llevamos 40 años ya con esa "epidemia".
> 
> ...



Hola Pacohimbersor,

Yo creo que aunque acierte con el análisis, pescarás igualmente algunas empresas, ya que con los precios que has puesto alguna probablemente te va a entrar habiendo tanta volatilidad.

Sobre la vacuna, pues no veo por qué no: el vih no es de la familia de los coronas, y de los corona sí ha habido vacunas en otros casos. Y la investigación es propia de la segunda guerra mundial más que del mundo moderno; recursos infinitos, y los mejores cerebros puestos trabajar a látigo con múltiples equipos paralelos porque hay que tener los resultados "¡YA!".

Hay algunas investigaciones muy avanzadas de hecho, en las que los contras son los meses de retraso en pruebas de seguridad + meses de producción (a la bolsa ese retraso no le debería importar demasiado) y la cuestión ya algo más grave de la eficacia (si alguna es lo suficientemente potente como para permitir la vuelta a la normalidad o si solo amortiguan el virus), pero probablemente las vacunas lleguen pronto y sean "medianamente" eficaces.

Por supuesto, tal y como planteas; siempre puede acabar fluyendo la epidemia mientras siguen inyectando dinero. O incluso puede haber cuarentenas. En ese caso, inyectarán más dinero y por puro consumo público e inflación de activos se evitará la debacle para los accionistas excepto en sectores y países concretos que son la mayoría de los que cotizan a derribo como por ejemplo el turismo en nuestro país.

El resto de sectores cotizan ya a secas con cierta "prima de riesgo" en base a esos escenarios, ya que incluso en USA si quitas las FAANG, las farmas, las defensivas... que suben la media, entonces se ve que incluso allí las demás están por debajo de antes, y eso que los precios no son estrictamente comparables tras la inflación de activos vista.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Jul 2020)

desev dijo:


> Llevo meses pensando en esto y aquí mi punto de vista actual;
> 
> EE.UU.;
> 1) El Nasdaq está algo desacoplado de todo lo demás. Ahí no descarto burbujas puntuales y alguna empresa ya ha dado un susto.
> ...



Me parece un resumen muy acertado de la situación. Viendo el tsunami de liquidez que viene es absurdo estar fuera. Y lo que ha comentado de los demócratas es muy interesante. Esos están a lo mismo que Trump o mas.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Desev, si se cumple lo que dices seré un mero espectador de la bolsa durante mucho, mucho tiempo...
> 
> ¿Tan seguro estás de que el año que viene va a haber vacuna? Fíjate que por ejemplo a día de hoy no hay vacuna para el virus del SIDA, y llevamos 40 años ya con esa "epidemia".
> 
> ...



La vacuna es una filfa, este espectáculo durará lo que ellos quieran que dure. Y van a utilizar el miedo para manipular la bolsa, como siempre han hecho.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (20 Jul 2020)

desev dijo:


> Hola Pacohimbersor,
> 
> Yo creo que aunque acierte con el análisis, pescarás igualmente algunas empresas, ya que con los precios que has puesto alguna probablemente te va a entrar habiendo tanta volatilidad.
> 
> ...



De momento parece que vas teniendo razón:
La vacuna de la Universidad de Oxford contra el Covid ofrece resultados prometedores



Por cierto, para coger perspectiva del peso de determinadas empresas actuales en el SP500, la siguiente gráfica se observa la ponderación de determinadas empresas en el índice. Sobresale IBM que llegó a ser el 9% de todo el índice en durante los 70 y AT&T





sacado de Pulso de Mercado: Intradía


----------



## Sr. Breve (20 Jul 2020)

insostenible
+
burbujeado
+
coronavirus
+
miedo
+
crash inmediato
+
ni de coña compro

y el resultado es.... lo de siempre


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Jul 2020)

subirse a estos valores es como subirse a un tren en marcha, lo se, pero...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jul 2020)

Yo ahora mismo si tuviera 1 millón de euros, lo metía todo a la baja, y sobre todo en las que han subido verticalmente en menos de 3 años, como Tesla o AMD.


----------



## La Enviada (21 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo si tuviera 1 millón de euros, lo metía todo a la baja, y sobre todo en las que han subido verticalmente en menos de 3 años, como Tesla o AMD.



También lo hubieras hecho en julio de 1999?.


----------



## PutaBidaTete (21 Jul 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo si tuviera 1 millón de euros, lo metía todo a la baja, y sobre todo en las que han subido verticalmente en menos de 3 años, como Tesla o AMD.



En ese escenario estamos algunos. No con un millón claro está, pero sí con liquidez y a la espera de una corrección que parece que nunca llega.
Entre en marzo fuerte en el Nasdaq y vendí hace un mes, más o menos en el asalto que hizo a los 10.000 que en aquel punto era máximo histórico. Lo que he sacado de plusvalías es buen dinero y más quisiera yo firma cada año un rendimiento así (y Hacienda también...)
Tenía mis razones para pensar que el rebote acabaría en ese entorno, pero ya hemos visto que me equivoqué.
Podría seguir la tendencia y volver a entrar, pero seamos sinceros, el Nasdaq es lo único que está tirando hacia arriba las bolsas y dentro del mismo, sus blue chips. Es un escenario en el cual no estoy cómodo, la burbuja tecnológica de unos pocos valores es innegable y si revienta va a lastrar al resto del mercado.
Creo que en la gestión de las emociones está una de las claves del éxito de las inversiones en bolsa. La paciencia y el autocontrol puede brindar buenos beneficios para el que sepa esperar oportunidades.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jul 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> También lo hubieras hecho en julio de 1999?.




En julio del 99 no sé, pero en 2008 sí, pues ya había precedentes.


----------



## Veron (21 Jul 2020)

No veo tan claro que la burbuja sea de las tecnológicas al fin y al cabo están haciendo su agosto con el teletrabajo y la nueva normalidad..
NYSE: NOW, VMW, CRM, PANW, TWLO, SPLK, ZEN, RNG, SHOP, WDAY, etc
Ayer subieron fuerte, bajarán fuerte por el pánico pero se recuperarán rápido no así las tradicionales cuyo sector esté tocado, como turismo, coches.
Esto me ha dicho Sandro xD


----------



## PutaBidaTete (21 Jul 2020)

Veron dijo:


> No veo tan claro que la burbuja sea de las tecnológicas al fin y al cabo están haciendo su agosto con el teletrabajo y la nueva normalidad..
> NYSE: NOW, VMW, CRM, PANW, TWLO, SPLK, ZEN, RNG, SHOP, WDAY, etc
> Ayer subieron fuerte, bajarán fuerte por el pánico pero se recuperarán rápido no así las tradicionales cuyo sector esté tocado, como turismo, coches.
> Esto me ha dicho Sandro xD



La respuesta, en próximos episodios.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jul 2020)

Veron dijo:


> No veo tan claro que la burbuja sea de las tecnológicas al fin y al cabo están haciendo su agosto con el teletrabajo y la nueva normalidad..
> NYSE: NOW, VMW, CRM, PANW, TWLO, SPLK, ZEN, RNG, SHOP, WDAY, etc
> Ayer subieron fuerte, bajarán fuerte por el pánico pero se recuperarán rápido no así las tradicionales cuyo sector esté tocado, como turismo, coches.
> Esto me ha dicho Sandro xD




También en el 2000 las tecnológicas eran el futuro y petaron en bolsa.


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Jul 2020)

Es una BURBUJA. La duda es cuanto va a durar. Nadie lo sabe.

Y el comentario de @Pacohimbersor que qué ocurre si no hay vacuna me parece una variable más a considerar. Ahí esta un factor más de riesgo. Yo por eso solo estoy entrando en tecnologicas y oro. Pero ahora mismo el sector petróleo/energía (a parte de los barriles WTI que llevo en cartera) me llama mucho mucho y me tienta mucho mucho, pero...


----------



## PutaBidaTete (21 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Es una BURBUJA. La duda es cuanto va a durar. Nadie lo sabe.
> 
> Y el comentario de @Pacohimbersor que qué ocurre si no hay vacuna me parece una variable más a considerar. Ahí esta un factor más de riesgo. Yo por eso solo estoy entrando en tecnologicas y oro. Pero ahora mismo el sector petróleo/energía (a parte de los barriles WTI que llevo en cartera) me llama mucho mucho y me tienta mucho mucho, pero...




El sector petróleo estará condicionado a la baja por el desplome del consumo, por lo que creo que aún le queda que desangrarse. Tengamos en cuenta además el auge, relativo, de eléctricos y demás ponzoñas. En un sector para vigilar pero aún no entrar.

Ligado al petróleo, el tema de acero y aluminio siempre me ha dado buenos resultados en el pasado. Sectores cíclicos y más o menos predecibles. En la bolsa USA, os recomiendo estudiar US steel.
Es mi niña bonita y va a dar una segunda oportunidad de compra a quien no la pilló en los 4. Estudiarla en paralelo al precio dle petróleo y al del "flat coated steel roll", que es básicamente lo que produce esta empresa.


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Jul 2020)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> El sector petróleo estará condicionado a la baja por el desplome del consumo, por lo que creo que aún le queda que desangrarse. Tengamos en cuenta además el auge, relativo, de eléctricos y demás ponzoñas. En un sector para vigilar pero aún no entrar.
> 
> Ligado al petróleo, el tema de acero y aluminio siempre me ha dado buenos resultados en el pasado. Sectores cíclicos y más o menos predecibles. En la bolsa USA, os recomiendo estudiar US steel.
> Es mi niña bonita y va a dar una segunda oportunidad de compra a quien no la pilló en los 4. Estudiarla en paralelo al precio dle petróleo y al del "flat coated steel roll", que es básicamente lo que produce esta empresa.



Ves los 7,1 un buen precio de entrada? Mil gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## PutaBidaTete (21 Jul 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Ves los 7,1 un buen precio de entrada? Mil gracias por la recomendación.



Ha hecho una AK hace poco y el precio ha de caer, por simple matemática, mínimo a los 6,50. Ojo que es acción para hombres, igual sube un 20% en un día que baja un 8. 
Ahora estudio el gráfico y te digo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jul 2020)

Copiado de Investing. LOL:

_Ahora todo el mundo piensa que va a comprar un Tesla, tener un iPhone y comprar todo en Amazon desde el sofá de su casa viendo Netflix. En la vida real tengo un Seat, mi móvil es un Xiaomi y la compra la hago en el Alcampo cuando salgo de currar. Y como no piso mi casa no tengo Netflix. Y aún así tengo un buen curro y soy feliz. _


----------



## PutaBidaTete (21 Jul 2020)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> Ha hecho una AK hace poco y el precio ha de caer, por simple matemática, mínimo a los 6,50. Ojo que es acción para hombres, igual sube un 20% en un día que baja un 8.
> Ahora estudio el gráfico y te digo




https://invst.ly/rigpk

Viene en tendencia bajista desde el 2018, suele hacer ciclos alcistas/bajistas de unos dos años. Yo esperaría a que confirme figura de vuelta, parece que trata de salir de dicho canal. Claves a tener en cuenta:

-Por fundamentales, la acción debe bajar a 6.50 (por la AK)

-Esperar a resultados, serán en unos dias.

-MACD a punto de dar tendencia a la baja.

-RSI atractivo.

-Precio apoyado en la media de la banda de Bollinger.

-Estocástico, en corrección.

La veo indecisa y buscando qué hacer. Por el momento es mejor no tocar y dejarla que se decida.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Jul 2020)

Hoy estaba yo todo feliz y dispuesto a volver a la batalla de la bolsa, pero..... de repente voy entendiendo el acuerdo de Europa y veo la evolucion de los valoros y  me quedao todo quieto, no se algo va mal, si entro lo digo por supuesto, mi objetivos bancos o IAG, depende de si el subnormal que nos gobierna decide que ya se puede volar, espero que si.

Si entro, pues como siempre, MFH.


----------



## Sr. Breve (21 Jul 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy estaba yo todo feliz y dispuesto a volver a la batalla de la bolsa, pero..... de repente voy entendiendo el acuerdo de Europa y veo la evolucion de los valoros y  me quedao todo quieto, no se algo va mal, si entro lo digo por supuesto, mi objetivos bancos o IAG, depende de si el subnormal que nos gobierna decide que ya se puede volar, espero que si.
> 
> Si entro, pues como siempre, MFH.



Es normal, para poder subir los valores sin vosotros dentro, tienen que hacerlo así: metiendo miedo e incertidumbre


----------



## Jeb Stuart (21 Jul 2020)

curvilineo dijo:


> Como dirían ahí soy un gecko en estas cosas... pero lo que sí se es que *en cuanto tengo un 5% de ganancias *en cualquier acción saco, meto en otra o invierto en la misma.
> 
> no quiero dinero metido ahí por si cualquier noche o fin de semana dan el sustaco.
> 
> como dicen por aquí... será en Octubre, pero ya están cayendo y no dejando sacar pasta como ha pasado con hertz



No pides tu ni na


----------



## Coronavirus (21 Jul 2020)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Es normal, para poder subir los valores sin vosotros dentro, tienen que hacerlo así: metiendo miedo e incertidumbre



Aquí hay mucho aleman, usano y chino jartándose a comprar valor estratégico.


----------



## curvilineo (21 Jul 2020)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> No pides tu ni na



Me he comido bastantes marrones así... No digo que fuese la mejor, pero me funcionó cuando el mercado andaba loco.


----------



## Dj Puesto (21 Jul 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy estaba yo todo feliz y dispuesto a volver a la batalla de la bolsa, pero..... de repente voy entendiendo el acuerdo de Europa y veo la evolucion de los valoros y  me quedao todo quieto, no se algo va mal, si entro lo digo por supuesto, mi objetivos bancos o IAG, depende de si el subnormal que nos gobierna decide que ya se puede volar, espero que si.
> 
> Si entro, pues como siempre, MFH.



Los bancos al final la banca siempre gana, aunque tengan periodos de bajón, si compras barato como ahora siempre es buena invesión. Aunque ojito que algún banco va a petar cuando comience la morosidad.

IAG me parece demasiado arriesgado, es un sector que se está yendo a la mierda sin solución de futuro, cuando se regularicen los vuelos comerciales igual ya es tarde, además viajar es un hobby en el 80% de los casos y se recortará en crisis.


----------



## Coronavirus (21 Jul 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Los bancos al final la banca siempre gana, aunque tengan periodos de bajón, si compras barato como ahora siempre es buena invesión. Aunque ojito que algún banco va a petar cuando comience la morosidad.
> 
> IAG me parece demasiado arriesgado, es un sector que se está yendo a la mierda sin solución de futuro, cuando se regularicen los vuelos comerciales igual ya es tarde, además viajar es un hobby en el 80% de los casos y se recortará en crisis.



IAG puede quedarse como monopolista LATAM-EU dentro de 6 meses, o irse a tomar por el culo.

Hagan sus apuestas, yo he pillado 2,25 y no me arrepiento, pero me voy a quedar hasta 4 (que calculo que será dentro de 6 meses cuando pueda tocar ese pico) -Navidad/Vacuna/ Incremento consumo-


----------



## Dr.L (21 Jul 2020)

Esta burbujeado pero todavía le queda subida, no compren que ya compro yo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Jul 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Esta burbujeado pero todavía le queda subida, no compren que ya compro yo.




Espero que no sean Pharmamar, que hoy picos de -20%


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Jul 2020)

Le he escuchado en algun video a Jose Luis Cava que las tecnologicas del Nasdaq dependen fundamentalmente de los tipos de interes, no de la economia real. Como los tipos de interes estan en cero tienen subida libre.

En el momento en que repunte la inflación y suban los tipos de interes se daran la vuelta pero parece que aun queda para que pase eso... De momento los hechos le dan la razón

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 Jul 2020)

*FAANG: el acrónimo más caro de la historia*
*La crisis ha reforzado el poder de mercado y el valor en Bolsa de Facebook, Amazon, Apple, Netflix y Google*

La fractura entre Main Street (el mundo real) y Wall Street (el mundo bursátil) es ahora mayor que nunca. Mientras el coronavirus ha sumido a EE UU a una crisis económica y sanitaria profunda, el mercado financiero cotiza en máximos históricos. Gran parte de la culpa de ese empuje bursátil la tienen las famosas FAANG (Facebook, Apple, Amazon, Netflix y Alphabet/Google). La capitalización (con datos del pasado jueves) es tan elevada, que solo le faltan fronteras para asemejarse al PIB de las grandes potencias mundiales. Facebook (663.221 millones), Amazon (1,49 billones), Apple (1,61 billones), Netflix (210.620 millones) y Alphabet (1,03 billones) construyen el que debe ser el acrónimo más caro de la historia.

Si se suma el valor en Bolsa de todos estos gigantes tecnológicos el resultado deslumbra: más de cinco billones de dólares. El PIB de Alemania —la cuarta economía del planeta— es de 3,96 billones y España roza 1,42 billones. No son empresas, son Estados; son, para muchos, un profundo problema. “Antes de la pandemia”, narra Kenneth Rogoff, catedrático de la Universidad de Harvard y ex economista jefe del FMI, “cada semana se publicaba un ensayo advirtiendo de cómo el poder monopolístico en el país había alcanzado niveles extraordinarios, y lo poco que hacía el Gobierno para evitarlo. Ahora que la pandemia está poniendo fuera de juego a los pequeños y medianos jugadores, la concentración de poder es peor. Las FAANG representan problemas particularmente severos, porque mucho de lo que hacen afecta a otros negocios y a la sociedad en general”. Y advierte, por ejemplo, de la cantidad de información personal que acumulan Google y Facebook. O del poder de Amazon y el buscador Google para elegir ganadores y perdedores.

Esta grieta tiene una explicación. Barry C. Lynn, director del _think tank_ Open Markets Institute, recorre la historia. Resume un viaje de décadas en pocas frases. Estados Unidos abrazó la política monopolística de la Escuela de Chicago y abandonó su lucha antimonopolio. Eran los años ochenta. Los primeros días de la revolución contraneoliberal. Una década después exportó esta filosofía a los aliados democráticos.. “Esta nueva filosofía sostiene que el tamaño no importa, por lo que no tenemos que separar esas grandes corporaciones que pueden reestructurarse fácilmente”, reflexiona Lynn. La consecuencia última es una mayor concentración en Facebook, Apple, Amazon, Netflix, Microsoft y Alphabet (Google).

“El auge de estas súper empresas tiene implicaciones negativas en la competencia, la inversión pero, sobre todo, en el mercado laboral”, advierte Megan Greene, economista de la Escuela Kennedy de la Universidad de Harvard. “Porque mina la capacidad de negociar los salarios. Si trabajas en una industria de alta concentración, los empleados no tienen muchas opciones de cambiar de trabajo”. Y deben aceptar las condiciones que les ofrecen. Mientras, las finanzas interpretan sus propios salmos. El año pasado hubo 75 salidas a Bolsa de tecnológicas en Estados Unidos. Pero entre 1995 y 2000 fueron —según Goldman Sachs— “¡400 al año durante seis años!”.

La fractura entre la calle y los mercados es una pesadilla a las cuatro de la mañana. En el fondo “se está imponiendo una prima creciente en las acciones de empresas que tienen características ‘similares a las de los servicios públicos’ con nombres sólidos y balances firmes”, reflexiona Dana Habib, responsable de la oficina de análisis Rosenberg Research & Associates. ¿Pero quieren los estadounidenses dejar la distribución del sistema sanitario en manos de Amazon? ¿Y claudicar a sus revalorizaciones en Bolsa? Porque son altísimas en el último año. Frente a tanto dinero, lo más importante no hace ruido. Por ejemplo, que “Facebook tenga problemas con mensajes de odio y la integridad de los datos, que Google domine la publicidad online o que Apple defienda una enorme disparidad salarial con sus empleados en China”, describe Daniel Morgan, gerente senior de cartera de Synovus Trust Company. O el dominio monopolístico de las Apple Store. ¿Un problema? “¡Las FANNGS seguirán produciendo ganancias por encima de la media!”, exclama Morgan. Juntos tienen una caja de 557.000 millones de dólares (487.000 millones de euros) para invertir. “La crisis ha acelerado tanto la situación, que algunas compañías parecen que hayan consumido esteroides”, comenta Thomas Husson, analista de Forrester.

Algunos defienden que no tienen más éxito que IBM en los 70 o Walmart en los 90. “Su influencia resulta mucho mayor y además poseen una gran capacidad para la elusión fiscal”, advierte Federico Steinberg, investigador principal del Real Instituto Elcano. Europa prepara un impuesto digital y lo lógico es que un Gobierno demócrata en noviembre apoye una cierta regulación. “En una época en la que los estadounidenses están cada vez más preocupados por la desigualdad, la privacidad, los monopolios privados y los efectos distorsionadores de las_ fake news _en la toma de decisiones democráticas, las tecnológicas debería estar atentas sino quieren ver un torbellino de intervenciones gubernamentales en sus negocios”, alerta John Paul Rollert, profesor de la Escuela de Negocios Booth de la Universidad de Chicago. Debería ser obvio. “Tú no puedes vivir en mundo donde amenaces con represalias cuando un país hace hago algo que no te gusta”, reflexiona Joseph Stiglitz, premio Nobel de Economía, en BizNews. O como puntualiza Thomas Piketty en la conversación: “Es importante la imposición a las corporaciones. Aunque no resulta suficiente. Hace falta trabajar una fiscalidad progresiva individual de los ingresos y la riqueza”.

*EL CLUB DEL BILLÓN*
Apple, Microsoft y Amazon superan individualmente el billón en capitalización. La firma de la manzana fue la primera que rompió esa barrera en agosto de 2018. Unos 17 meses después se ha revalorizado el 38%. El acrónimo “Fang” (Facebook, Amazon, Netflix y Google) lo propuso por primera vez el presentador Jim Cramer de la cadena CNBC en 2013. Desde entonces hay ido cambiando. Se añadió la “A” de Apple e incluso la “M” de Microsoft y algunos especialistas hablaban ya de “Famangs”. Además, la Bolsa también inventó “Fang +” para incluir a Tesla, Twitter y los colosos chinos Bidu y Alibaba. Poco importa. Vivimos los tiempos de las “Fang”, “Famangs” o “Fang +”. “Y urge controlar más su poder”, observa Rui da Mota, experto de Analistas Financieros Alphabet, el antiguo Google, creado hace 21 años en un garaje, podría valer dos billones de dólares “en un futuro cercano”, según algunos analistas.

FAANG: el acrónimo más caro de la historia


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Le he escuchado en algun video a Jose Luis Cava que las tecnologicas del Nasdaq dependen fundamentalmente de los tipos de interes, no de la economia real. Como los tipos de interes estan en cero tienen subida libre.
> 
> En el momento en que repunte la inflación y suban los tipos de interes se daran la vuelta pero parece que aun queda para que pase eso... De momento los hechos le dan la razón
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



El que estén los tipos a 0 les ayuda, pero son buenas empresas, han aprovechado como nadie la irrupción de internet. En Europa los tipos también están en mínimos y el paquibex no levanta cabeza...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Jul 2020)

EEUU acabará el año con un déficit de 4 billones de dolares (4 trillones en términos anglosajones). Un déficit del 17%, que se dice pronto.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Jul 2020)

Potencial entrada de nuevos robinhoods en bolsa.


*EEUU ultima su nueva ronda de estímulos con cheques de 1.200 dólares*
Le costará al Gobierno de Trump más de 1,7 billones de dólares

El Gobierno de EEUU ultima ya su nuevo paquete de medidas de alivio contra la crisis del coronavirus. Entre estas destaca el pago directo de 1.200 dólares para la mayoría de ciudadanos, según ha desvelado Larry Kudlow, uno de los asesores financieros de Donald Trump.

Los matrimonios que cumplan los requisitos optarán a un cheque de 2.400 dólares y, se otorgará un cheque adicional de 500 dólares por cada individuo dependiente menor a los 17 años.

Entre los requisitos que se deben cumplir está el de los ingresos totales, que deben ascender como máximo a los 75.000 dólares anuales por individuo y 150.000 dólares anuales en el caso de parejas casadas. Los que ganen más, recibirán menos ayudas hasta un tope: si se gana más de 99.000 dólares al año (como individuo) o de 198.000 dólares (como matrimonio), no se podrá optar a recibir ningún cheque.

Los nuevos estímulos planean también cubrir hasta un 70% del sueldo de los desempleados, en lugar de abonarles el cheque de 600 dólares, que entró en vigor desde el inicio de la pandemia y ha expirado este mismo fin de semana.

Estas nuevas ayudas costarán al Estado más de 1,7 billones de dólares y, de salir adelante, serán una gran concesión del bando republicano que, desde el primer momento, se ha mostrado reacio a inyectar nuevos estímulos.

EEUU ultima su nueva ronda de estímulos con cheques de 1.200 dólares


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Potencial entrada de nuevos robinhoods en bolsa.
> 
> 
> *EEUU ultima su nueva ronda de estímulos con cheques de 1.200 dólares*
> ...



Se lo gastaran en robinhood...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 Jul 2020)

*La razón principal por la que el riesgo de las bolsas es extremo*

La incertidumbre económica inunda la industria financiera, pese a ello, vemos a las bolsas subir sin ningún tipo de duda. Los precios aumentan pese a que los beneficios caen. Esto es algo contradictorio si aplicamos el sentido común, pero en la bolsa, en periodos como el actual, el sentido común puede ser el menos común de los sentidos. Como gestor patrimonial, mi responsabilidad es la de mostrar a todos los clientes el dónde, el cómo, y el porqué de la gestión de su dinero, por ello vamos a ver la efectividad que tiene *saber el precio que pagamos por los activos en los que invertimos.*

La relación entre valoración y rendimientos siempre ha sido positiva a lo largo de los últimos 200 años, pero antes de dar por hecho su efectividad, debemos saber que para abrazar la eficiencia debemos tener la misma paciencia que tenemos con un negocio físico. En bolsa, cuando invertimos en acciones, -las cuales están basadas en negocios- queremos ganar dinero al mes siguiente, sin embargo, cuando abrimos un negocio, sabemos que es posible estar durante 2, 3 o 4 años sin ganar dinero. La bolsa son negocios, tratémosla como tal.

Cuando un inversor opta por la vía del análisis de los datos a nivel histórico, de la comprensión estos y, por ende, de la aplicación del sentido común basándose en ellos, el éxito está garantizado. Hoy se dice que las valoraciones ya no son importantes, y es cierto, lo estamos viendo a corto plazo, sin embargo, esto no es nada nuevo, como dice Charlie Munger: “A corto plazo, el mercado es una maquina de botar pero a largo plazo el mercado es una máquina de pesar”.

En el siguiente gráfico, tenemos un análisis con datos desde 1881 a 2017. Vemos la relación que existe entre la valoración a través del ratio CAPE -lo barato o caro que cotiza una acción- y el rendimiento de las acciones en bolsa. El ratio CAPE se calcula dividiendo el precio del negocio entre el beneficio medio del mismo los últimos 10 años, de manera que una compañía que vale 30 millones y ha generado un beneficio medio de 1 millón durante los últimos 10 años, tendría un ratio CAPE de 30 veces.


_En el panel A vemos la relación valoración y rendimiento a 1 año._
_En el panel B vemos la relación valoración y rendimiento a 5 años._
_En el panel C vemos la relación valoración y rendimiento a 10 años._
_En el panel D vemos la relación valoración y rendimiento a 20 años._







_En el análisis podemos apreciar que a 1 año vista, la relación entre valoración y rendimiento es inexistente, ¡Charlie Munger tenía razón! Sin embargo, si atendemos al panel C -10 años- la relación es clara; *a medida que el ratio CAPE es mayor, el rendimiento se reduce*. En la actualidad, *el ratio CAPE se sitúa en 29,97 veces- linea roja-*, una de las valoraciones más altas de los últimos 100 años._







_El rendimiento medio a 10 años partiendo de una valoración como la actual, es negativo en la mayoría de los casos. Esto quiere decir que un inversor debería mantener el tipo, y esperar las oportunidades que pueden generarse a medio plazo. Durante las últimas décadas, cuando hemos tenido valoraciones como la que tenemos actualmente, las bolsas se han tornado muy volátiles durante los siguientes meses, dando *laoportunidad de comprar con descuentos hasta del 30%.*

En la siguiente tabla vemos las máximas perdidas anuales a partir de diferentes valoraciones. A través de los datos podemos apreciar que la relación que existe entre valoraciones y caídas es muy notoria; en el percentil 0-10% la máxima caída es del 4,5% sin embargo, en el percentil 90-100% -valoración donde estamos actualmente- las caídas son hasta del 33%. Esto ocurre a consecuencia de las altas valoraciones: cuando el mercado cotiza caro las caídas son más fuertes._







_www.SeekingAlpha.com

Estamos ante unas de las valoraciones más caras de los últimos 100 años, los datos apuntan a que, a partir de estos precios, la posibilidad de que la volatilidad aumente es muy alta. Por otro lado, y en relación directa con ello, *los precios pueden sufrir caídas importantes a medio plazo*. 

Ante esta situación, como gestor patrimonial, recuerdo la importancia de tener una cartera bien distribuida en activos de calidad, a la vez que mantenemos activos con los que poder beneficiarnos ante eventuales caídas de las bolsas._

La razón principal por la que el riesgo de las bolsas es extremo


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 Jul 2020)

*"Se avecina un colapso", alerta el gestor del fondo que ha ganado un 60% con la crisis*
Michael Gayed señala varios indicadores de mercado que anticipan otro gran desplome.

Su fondo ha ganado un 60% en el año tras anticiparse a la crisis del coronavirus y ahora lo tiene claro:* "Se avecina un colapso"*. Es *Michael Gayed*, gestor del ATAC Rotation Fund y, pese a su claro alarmismo actual, asegura no querer atemorizar a ningún inversor.

"Son tiempos salvajes en los mercados", reconoce Gayed en declaraciones recogidas por *MarketWatch*. "Pese a la pandemia, a la que EEUU no está sabiendo responder, las bolsas ni han pestañeado siguiendo adelante con su rebote", añade.

Las cifras dan la razón a Gayed. La renta variable ha llegado a caer un 30% en el pico de la crisis para rebotar más de un 50% desde sus mínimos registrados en marzo. Y todo en menos de ocho meses. Ahora, *este gestor cree que se avecina otro gran desplome en bolsa.*

Gayed se apoya en indicadores de mercado como la rentabilidad del bono del Tesoro a 10 años, que está en el 0,5% y en el rendimiento de la deuda estadounidense a 30 años, por debajo del 1,5%. "Se suele decir que los bonistas son el 'smart money' (dinero inteligente) y tienden a anticiparse a la economía", argumenta. "El hecho de que las rentabilidades no se hayan elevado demasiado (ha sido al revés, en realidad) en el corto plazo es muy preocupante ya que históricamente suele preceder grandes periodos de estrés en bolsa", apostilla.

*"ANTES DEL CRASH DEL CORONAVIRUS VIMOS UN MOVIMIENTO MUY SIMILAR"*

No nos olvidemos de las 'utilities'. Este sector, visto tradicionalmente como un activo refugio ante posibles recesiones, está actualmente rindiendo por encima del S&P 500: "Esto debería activar las alarmas entre los inversores de renta variable, entre los que yo me incluyo, *ya que justo antes del crash del coronavirus vimos un movimiento muy similar",* esgrime.

Gayed finaliza su alegato volviéndose a acordar de la desconexión entre fundamentales y bolsa, que ya han avistado otros grandes gurús y expertos antes que él: "El S&P 500 le ha dado la vuelta a las pérdidas acumuladas este año pese a estar a la espera de una catástrofe económica, el Nasdaq 'vuela'... nadie parece pensar que el mercado pueda caer nunca y parece que todo el mundo ha olvidado el riesgo que conlleva invertir, por lo que las tornas pueden volver a cambiar rápidamente y con una fuerza brutal", concluye.

"Se avecina un colapso", alerta el gestor del fondo que ha ganado un 60% con la crisis


----------



## Pacohimbersor (3 Ago 2020)

*Las 3 razones por las que las bolsas pueden caer*

Los fondos monetarios en EEUU están en máximos históricos. Desde 2017, el dinero comenzó a fluir hacia activos que no aportan ningún tipo de beneficio ni a corto, ni a medio, ni a largo plazo. *Los inversores prefieren no estar invertidos, a invertir en cualquiera de las alternativas de inversión que existen*. El porqué de esta cuestión es muy sencillo, se divide en:


Incertidumbre económica.
Rendimientos absurdos en renta fija y renta variable.
Precios al alza y beneficios a la baja en la mayoría del mercado.
*Rendimiento por dividendo S&P 500 vs rendimiento del bono americano a 10 años*







El rendimiento del bono americano a 10 años se sitúa alrededor del 0,7% mientras que el rendimiento por dividendo del Standard & Poor´s 500 es del 1,85%. Con una inflación media del 2% en EEUU, ninguna de las alternativas es interesante, más aún si tenemos en cuenta el riesgo que asumimos al comprar cualquiera de los dos activos. 

Por estas razones, el dinero ha seguido fluyendo hacía fondos monetarios sin detenerse en ningún momento. Estos fondos son activos donde el inversor sabe que no ganará dinero a lo largo del tiempo. Comúnmente, los fondos monetarios se utilizan como vía de liquidez, una forma de no pasar por hacienda, y mantener el dinero al margen de cualquier tipo de problema en las bolsas. Como se aprecia en la imagen 3, tras el COVID-19, el capital acumulado en fondos monetarios es de 4.8 trillones. En 2017 el capital acumulado solo era de 2.9 trillones. Hemos visto salir 1.9 trillones de dólares de la renta variable hacía activos que lo único que aportan es liquidez. El único propósito con el que los grandes patrimonios dejan su dinero en este tipo de fondos es el de dejar a salvo su capital hasta que la renta variable o la renta fija aporte un binomio rentabilidad/riesgo apetecible.

*Dinero acumulado en fondos monetarios y Standard & Poor´s 500 desde 2017*

El capital acumulado en fondos monetarios ha crecido un 80% mientras que el S&P 500 ha crecido un 41%. La bolsa sube a la vez que parte del dinero que sostiene el alza se mueve hacía otros activos de liquidez.







Es importante conocer que antes de la crisis financiera de 2008 ocurrió algo similar; el dinero acumulado en fondos monetarios comenzó a aumentar en 2005, pasando de 2.5 trillones, a 3 trillones en 2007. Tras este suceso, unos meses después llegó la crisis financiera en 2008.

*Dinero acumulado en fondos monetarios y Standard & Poor´s 500 desde (1995-2020)*

Si atendemos a lo ocurrido después de la crisis financiera entre 2009 y 2010, veremos que el dinero de los fondos monetarios se redujo al mismo tiempo que la bolsa subía. Esto era una señal muy positiva, ya que veíamos que parte del dinero de los fondos monetarios salía para comprar renta variable. Los fondos monetarios pasaron de 3.9 trillones a 2.9.







*Dinero acumulado en fondos monetarios y Standard & Poor´s 500 tras la crisis financiera*

Desafortunadamente, este suceso no lo estamos viendo en las subidas actuales, el dinero ha seguido fluyendo hacía fondos monetarios, lo que quiere decir que las grandes fortunas no se están creyendo ni están sustentando las subidas de las bolsas.







Gran parte de este temor se da a consecuencia de la descorrelación entre los beneficios y el precio de las empresas. Los beneficios empresariales han caído a más de la mitad en el último trimestre, esto debería ser negativo para el precio de las acciones, pero no lo estamos viendo gracias a los estímulos de los bancos centrales. La correlación entre beneficios y precio durante los últimos años ha sido positiva, sin embargo, desde el COVID-19 estamos viendo justo lo contrario; *los beneficios caen, los precios suben y la correlación entre ambos pasa a ser negativa generando una discrepancia que no veíamos en mucho tiempo.*

*Beneficio por acción –EPS- vs S&P 500*

La relación entre los beneficios –línea naranja- y el precio del S&P 500 –línea blanca- es indiscutible desde el año 2007. Cuando la relación entre ambos ha cambiado, el precio ha sucumbido como en el caso de la crisis financiera de 2008, o se ha mantenido lateral, sin generar ningún tipo de rendimiento durante más de un año, como en el caso de 2014-2016. La actual divergencia entre beneficios y precio –línea amarilla- es superior a la que predijo la crisis financiera de 2008 y la que marco un periodo lateral de 2 años en 2014 ¿De verdad será esta vez diferente? La historia dice que no.







*¿Quién está detrás de estas subidas en las bolsas?*

El dinero que está llegando a las bolsas proviene en gran parte de los bancos centrales. Estamos viviendo la mayor impresión de dinero fiduciario de todos los tiempos tanto en plazos como en cantidad; tres trillones en apenas unas semanas. En la anterior carta titulada: “Las consecuencias económicas del COVID-19”, comentábamos los problemas futuros que atraerá este tipo de actuaciones en las que se regala dinero a tipos de interés muy bajos con el objetivo de evitar la quiebra de muchos negocios. Ese dinero que aparentemente parece de nadie, lo pagaremos todos. Desde nuestro punto de vista, uno de los problemas que tendremos a largo plazo, será el repago de la deuda vía aumento de los impuestos, o la salida fácil de los gobiernos y bancos centrales de la misma vía inflación. En el corto plazo, el beneficio de los estímulos está siendo la supervivencia de empresas con dificultades de viabilidad, y, en consecuencia, el alza del mercado de renta variable, sin embargo, *no creemos que esto vaya a ser sostenible.*

La riqueza de los ciudadanos se *genera a través del ahorro y del trabajo* liderado por las empresas del sistema que, a su vez, generan valor para el mismo a través de la venta de sus servicios o productos. Cuando son las ayudas de gobiernos y bancos centrales quien genera la riqueza de familias y empresas, significa dos cosas: 

1. La economía no está funcionando.

2. La economía se está preparando para dejar de funcionar.

*Programas de estímulos 2008-2020*

La relación entre los estímulos de la FED y el precio del S&P 500 es indiscutible desde el 2010. Si atendemos al 2015, veremos que justo en el momento en que la FED relaja el estímulo, los mercados dejan de dar rendimiento por dos años. Por otro lado, si atendemos a 2018, veremos que cuando la FED reduce los estímulos, la renta variable pierde su tendencia y comienza un periodo de alta volatilidad sin marcar un rumbo fijo. 








Por otro lado, como dato de interés, es de valor añadido conocer que los pequeños inversores están comprando renta variable como nunca lo han hecho. Es curioso que el pequeño inversor -el menos informado- este comprando de manera tan agresiva, mientras que los grandes patrimonios -los más informados- estén saliendo de las bolsas sin ningún tipo de duda.







En resumen, estamos ante un mercado financiero muy caro dentro de una economía sumergida en la incertidumbre económica. Los grandes patrimonios desaparecen de las bolsas mientras los pequeños inversores compran. Por otro lado, los bancos centrales generan la mayor inyección de dinero nuevo de todos los tiempos dentro de la economía, y lo hacen con el objetivo de mantener a las compañías a flote sin importar si son viables o no. En la situación actual, como encargado del departamento de banca privada, recomiendo mantener un porcentaje de liquidez en cartera superior al 30% pues históricamente, este tipo de variables han provocado estrés y caídas en los merados de renta variable.

Las 3 razones por las que las bolsas pueden caer


----------



## Frostituto (3 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *Las 3 razones por las que las bolsas pueden caer*
> 
> Los fondos monetarios en EEUU están en máximos históricos. Desde 2017, el dinero comenzó a fluir hacia activos que no aportan ningún tipo de beneficio ni a corto, ni a medio, ni a largo plazo. *Los inversores prefieren no estar invertidos, a invertir en cualquiera de las alternativas de inversión que existen*. El porqué de esta cuestión es muy sencillo, se divide en:
> 
> ...



No se de dónde se saca que los grandes patrimonios no están en bolsa


----------



## liamdro (3 Ago 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> No se de dónde se saca que los grandes patrimonios no están en bolsa



Exacto. Primero vez que lo oigo.


----------



## Don Bigote (3 Ago 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> No se de dónde se saca que los grandes patrimonios no están en bolsa





liamdro dijo:


> Exacto. Primero vez que lo oigo.



Cárpatos lo muestra todas las semanss en sus vídeos. Fiarse o no ya es otra cuestión


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Cárpatos lo muestra todas las semanss en sus vídeos. Fiarse o no ya es otra cuestión



Las manos fuertes siguen fuera. Me encanta Cárpatos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (4 Ago 2020)

No falla

Rompe al alza el SP, y siempre son los pequeños que no saben lo que hacen... con el cague que están metiendo en los telediarios de todo el mundo, seguuuuuuuuuuuuro que han sido los pequeños los que han metido kilotones de dinero a la compra

No puede ser de otra manera


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Ago 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> No se de dónde se saca que los grandes patrimonios no están en bolsa



Mas bien las manos fuertes estan fuera de la bolsa.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (4 Ago 2020)

*Morgan Stanley alerta sobre el peligro de un súbito repunte de la inflación*
Tras los estímulos aplicados por los gobiernos y los bancos centrales

*Morgan Stanley *considera que el mercado está infravalorando los riesgos de un repunte importante de la inflación tras los estímulos aplicados por los gobiernos y los bancos centrales para luchar contra los efectos del coronavirus.

"Con Estados Unidos y las economías globales en medio de una de las recesiones más profundas y las brechas de producción registradas,* la mayoría de los inversores con los que hablamos han rechazado nuestra alerta sobre mayores riesgos de inflación*", ha señalado Morgan Stanley en un informe recogido por CNBC.

En la última década, las economías avanzadas han lidiado con una* inflación moderada*, es decir, no se ha producido un incremento importante de los precios. Como consecuencia, los bancos centrales han tratado de crear inflación manteniendo *bajas las tasas de interés* desde 2008. Sin embargo, sus acciones no han impulsado los precios.

Según la opinión de muchos actores del mercado, existen *pocas probabilidades de que esto cambie* debido a la magnitud del shock económico y al aumento de la tasa de desempleo originados por la crisis del coronavirus.

El Congreso de Estados Unidos está examinando actualmente la posibilidad de una *segunda ronda de cheques de estímulo de 1.200 dólares*, con el objetivo de ayudar a los estadounidenses a resistir el actual choque económico.

“El Congreso está ahora en el asiento del conductor cuando se trata de la oferta monetaria con sus programas fiscales. Pero *esto es potencialmente más inflacionario de lo que se aprecia*, lo que significa que los tipos de interés pueden aumentar”, ha alertado Morgan Stanley.

Por otro lado, el banco ha agregado que “*pocas carteras están preparadas para tal resultado*” y que estos cambios pueden ocurrir muy rápido cuando son tan imprevistos. En junio, la Reserva Federal estimó una tasa de inflación del 0,8% para 2020 y del 1,6% para 2021. Su intención es controlar la inflación en torno al 2%.

Morgan Stanley alerta sobre el peligro de un súbito repunte de la inflación


----------



## La Enviada (7 Ago 2020)

A riesgo de equivocarme, y asumo el riesgo, voy a ser más conservadora y reducir exposición a bolsa. Transfiero a fondo monetario (para no pagar plusvalías a Hacienda) parte de mis indexados MSCI World y emergentes, subiendo el porcentaje de liquidez de 60 a 70%. Motivo: el yield total real del S&P500 es ahora mismo, que ya se ha publicado casi todo el Q2, 100/PER + dividendo -inflación = 100/29 + 1.8 - 0.7 = 4.5%. En base a la historia, aún no estamos en la "zona de peligro", todas las grandes caídas del S&P500 en los últimos 50 años ocurrieron con yield por debajo del 4%, las del 2000 y 2008 incluso muy por debajo, pero prefiero tener cuidado (llevamos cuatro meses de subida sin correcciones, el Nasdaq un 60% más, los tipos ya están en cero, etc).


----------



## Pacohimbersor (7 Ago 2020)

*Dosis de realidad y perspectivas*

La percepción que la población tiene de la situación económica mundial era hasta hace bien poco (antes de Febrero) muy positiva. En USA, pleno empleo, bolsas por las nubes en permanente sucesión de máximos históricos, consumo creciente y unas buenas perspectivas, basado en la independencia energética recientemente conseguida y una inflación muy controlada.

Esta visión totalmente superficial exige una revisión buscando capas más profundas.

Primero veamos que razones subyacen para evidenciar esa mejoría económica en tres gráficos reveladores.

Deuda frente a crecimiento, antes de la pandemia.



Aquí tenemos la primera clave que nos indica como se ha producido el crecimiento, sobre todo a partir del año 2000. El incremento de la deuda ha sido vertiginoso, muchísimo mayor que el crecimiento del PIB. No cometemos un error si decimos que sin aumento de la deuda el crecimiento no hubiera sido tal.

Tipos de interés.



Ante las sucesivas crisis, la respuesta siempre ha sido la misma, bajar los tipos de interés para revitalizar la economía. Pero tenemos un problema. Desde la crisis de 2008, los tipos han bajado a cero y el breve periodo de 2017-2018, donde se pretendía normalizar los tipos, se saldó con un fracaso total, ante la evidencia de un deterioro muy rápido, para volver a cero otra vez. 

Comparativa beneficios-bolsa.



La bolsa ha subido desde 2008, mientras que los beneficios no han acompañado, entrando en una clara burbuja por extensión de los multiplos. Si el consenso dictaminó que el año 2000 fue el de la burbuja.punto.com, ¿como denominar el año 2020?.

Estos tres primeros gráficos ya nos avisan que la situación no era tan boyante como parecía superficialmente, pero ¿qué sucede a partir de ahora?.

El comercio mundial que ya cayó en 2019, se ha hundido en 2020 tras la pandemia. El PIB mundial ha colapsado y no se espera retornar a cifras de 2019 hasta 2022-2023. Por supuesto la deuda se va a disparar y el crecimiento del PIB caerá en picado. , durante algún tiempo.

¿Qué remedios han puesto en práctica las autoridades?.

En realidad solo uno, imprimir tanto dinero de papel cuanto sea necesario para salvar todos los frentes.

Dinero para financiar las depauperadas cuentas públicas, dinero para rescatar empresas en problemas, dinero para los ciudadanos que no tienen trabajo con cheques al portador o ingresos mínimos vitales, dinero para los bancos en un intento desesperado de salvar al sector financiero de la quiebra (sector que todavía no se ha recuperado de la crisis de 2008) y por supuesto dinero para comprar todo tipo de bonos, rediciendo el tipo de interés a cero o negativo , en un movimiento que nunca existiría en un mercado real.

Por ejemplo la M2 USA presenta esta gráfica. 



Una pregunta que se nos ocurre viendo el gráfico, ¿se puede seguir así indefinidamente?. Los responsables de los BC han afirmado repetidas veces que las herramientas no convencionales son infinitas, aunque ya hemos visto que su principal arma, el descenso de los tipos de interés está agotada. Solo les queda inyectar dinero sin límites, que es lo que están haciendo.

Además entre sus criterios tienen restricciones, como la de no poder monetizar la deuda de un estado de forma directa. Pero recurren a otros métodos indirectos para salvar este veto. Los bancos compran deuda estatal en las colocaciones primarias y unos días después se la venden al BC de turno, como deuda secundaria. Todos los programas de reconstrucción, tanto en EE.UU. como en Europa, utilizan este sistema u otro similar para que el dinero de papel fabricado por los BC, llegue a las arcas de los estados y puedan repartirlo entre los agraciados.

¿No debería causar inflación monetaria esta emisión sin límites?. 

Por supuesto, pero dado que todos los principales BC del mundo utilizan ampliamente este sistema, al mismo tiempo o con rotaciones pactadas, las principales divisas no se devaluan entre ellas. naturalmente el impacto debería centrarse en los activos. Tanta inyección se ha desviado hacia la inversión inmobiliaria durante años, hacia las empresas que utilizan estas emisiones en forma de prestamos para recomprar acciones, hacia la bolsa directa o indirectamente, provocando un inflación de activos , que no computa en el IPC.

Una forma histórica de comprobar los excesos, ha sido la cotización del oro en dólares (al ser la moneda de reserva mundial) como referencia final. Los BC han estado siempre muy atentos para controlar la cotización, porque el oro es un indicador de la fortaleza o debilidad del dólar. Durante mucho tiempo, han usado su control en el Comex (centro de fijación de precios) para mantener el oro en niveles aceptables. Como ya he comentado en otras entradas, a mediados de 2019 el oro rompió la zonade control en torno a 1360$ y *antes de la pandemia , *comenzó a subir con fuerza, reflejando una desviación importante. La ruptura de las cadenas de suministro y la decisión de la FED de emitir QE de forma indefinida, dieron el pistoletazo de salida a mediados de Marzo de 2020.

Actualmente el oro ha superado con claridad los máximos históricos y también la cifra mágica de los 2000$, señalando como el canario de la mina, problemas si los BC prosiguen en su emisión infinita. La desconfianza de grandes inversores, les empuja a cambiar sus dólares por oro, ante una previsible inflación que no sabemos donde puede terminar.



Las tendencias en deuda y el aumento de la masa monetaria, ponen en una difícil situación a los BC y los estados.

Ante esta perspectiva, desde importantes estamentos como el FMI, llevan tiempo hablando del gran reinicio. Se trataría de una reestructuración basada en tres pilares. La transición renovable, la revolución digital y un sistema que llaman más justo, donde la cohesión social sea un referente universal. 

De forma indirecta, porque no se menciona explícitamente, se trata la cuestión de la excesiva deuda, proponiendo una dilución mediante procesos inflacionistas. Se admite desde la FED por ejemplo, que no verían con malos ojos una inflación más alta, mientras los tipos de interés permanecen largo tiempo en niveles muy deprimidos, lo que ayudaría a ir diluyendo la deuda. Desde este punto de vista, se propone emitir ingentes cantidades de dinero para financiar las transiciones renovable y digital, y ayudar con una renta básica el proceso de transformación con su impacto en el empleo, mientras dejan aumentar la inflación y controlan los tipos , para evitar la quiebra por pago de intereses, del sistema en su conjunto. 

Lo que quizás se les olvida, es que para mantener los tipos pegados a cero, van a tener que comprar todala deuda, porque nadie en su sano juicio, va a comprar deuda al 0% y una inflación del 5%. Esto a su vez, supone una inyección de proporciones extraordinarias y una generación de desconfianza tal, que puede provocar episodios de hiperinflación. Por todo ello, la cotización del oro se vuelve muy importante, para detectar el grado de desconfianza de la población.

Independientemente de la solución de la pandemia (bien sea con una vacuna efectiva, una cura adecuada o el simple método de acostumbrarnos a convivir con ella), el paro continuará elevado, el turismo se verá muy afectado, el teletrabajo ha llegado para quedarse, menos viajes de negocios y más teleconferencias, y una revolución digital, empezando por la compra por internet y continuando por el dinero electrónico, para terminar con un chip de control , con la excusa de tener controlada a la población para evitar rebrotes, una renta básica universal para evitar el descontento social, un menor consumo de combustibles fósiles porque los viajes caerán bastante, una potenciación de la inversión en renovables y un decrecimiento más o menos visible, son las perspectivas que nos acompañaran en los próximos años.

En este punto me gustaría hacer un inciso comentando las "ayudas" que desde el estado nos venden como generosidad de los dirigentes hacia el pueblo. Cuando dicen hemos preparado una partida de 16.000 millones para las comunidades autónomas, o hemos entregado 1000 millones a la ONG XXX, o planeamos un programa de un "ingreso mínimo vital", parece que tenían remanentes en una caja fuerte gigantesca, de la que sacan esos fondos que tan fácilmente prometen. En realidad no tienen ese dinero, y lo único que hacen es endeudar al estado, para que las generaciones venideras se hagan cargo de la deuda. Es muy populista vender desde una posición de poder una generosa entrega de fondos que no tienen. Cuando los deudores reclamen la deuda, no quedará ningún responsable para justificar su actuación. Lo que deberían hacer, es ajustar los gastos a los ingresos y reducir de una vez por todas, esa pléyade de servidores del estado en un sistema elefantiásico, donde cada euro se reparte entre la burocracia estatal de comisiones sin fin y solo las migajas llegan al afectado. La demografía con tendencia clara al envejecimiento, un sistema de pensiones insostenible por la inversión de la pirámide de población, un estado del bienestar donde unos pocos sostienen a la mayor parte de la población, los impuestos confiscatorios producto de la necesidad de mantener un gasto desorbitado, forman una visión de una economía que solo puede recurrir al endeudamiento creciente y perpetuo, para mantenerse. Los BC en su emisión infinita están evitando un ajuste sano e imprescindible, que tarde o temprano llegará con peores consecuencias cuanto más tarde llegue.

Estos puntos son la previsión de los entes supranacionales que nos dirigen, pero también hay que tener en cuenta otros puntos que nos pasan al lado oscuro y no tienen una visualización tan placentera. 

Hiperinflación, colapso de las bolsas, escasez de alimentos, agua, minerales y combustibles, paro demasiado elevado, revueltas sociales, guerras, hambre, son la cara oculta de las previsiones optimistas de los organismos mundiales.

No sabemos que opción triunfará, pero parece claro que hemos llegado a una encrucijada y el futuro no será una continuación del presente. 

Dosis de realidad y perspectivas


----------



## Sr. Breve (7 Ago 2020)

con tanto grafiquín catastrófico se van a llevar al SP al 3500


----------



## Nefersen (7 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> ¿No debería causar inflación monetaria esta emisión sin límites?.
> 
> Por supuesto, pero dado que todos los principales BC del mundo utilizan ampliamente este sistema, al mismo tiempo o con rotaciones pactadas, las principales divisas no se devaluan entre ellas. naturalmente el impacto debería centrarse en los activos. *Tanta inyección se ha desviado hacia la inversión inmobiliaria durante años, hacia las empresas que utilizan estas emisiones en forma de prestamos para recomprar acciones, hacia la bolsa directa o indirectamente, provocando un inflación de activos , que no computa en el IPC.*



Interesantísimo artículo con unos gráficos que dan miedo. Ahora bien, destaco lo que he marcado en negrita en el párrafo.

En tanto esta inyección loca de dinero no llega a las masas sino que se reparte entre las élites y las manos fuertes, la inflación se concentra en cuatro activos con preferencia: Inmuebles de lujo, gran arte cotizado, oro y acciones de bolsa.

Mientras no haya un factor que altere el status quo, cabría esperar que sigan inflacionándose. Y no es que las acciones o el oro valgan cada vez más ----es que el dinero vale cada vez menos.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (9 Ago 2020)

Ya hablan hasta en los medios de comunicación "de masas" de que puede venir un buen derrumbe en bolsa. Y aún así cuando suceda aparecerán por el foro tropecientos foreros llorando "porque no se lo esperaban" y buscando explicaciones. En fin...


*¿Se acerca el final del liderazgo de Wall Street?*
*Desde la crisis financiera, las empresas que conforman las Bolsas estadounidenses lo han estado haciendo mejor que el resto de cotizadas mundiales*

La Bolsa estadounidense ha estado superando al resto de mercados en el año más duro que recuerdan los inversores. Si bien esto viene sucediendo en 2020, lleva ocurriendo desde el final de la crisis financiera. El dominio bursátil de la primera economía del mundo ha sido incontestado. Según recogen los expertos de Schroders citando al índice MSCI USA, las acciones de empresas de EE UU han subido un 13% anual en ese periodo frente al 6% de repunte anual que registra el índice de acciones globales que deja fuera a estas compañías. La pregunta que se hacen los expertos es cuánto durará este predominio.

Hasta el momento, el reinado de Wall Street se ha basado según explica Sean Markowicz, analista del equipo de investigación y análisis de Schroders, en la prima que han estado dispuestos a pagar los inversores a la hora de comprar acciones de las grandes tecnológicas y en un mayor crecimiento de los beneficios de sus cotizadas. “Por ejemplo, de 2009 a 2014, de nuevo utilizando los datos del Índice MSCI, los beneficios por acción de los EE UU crecieron un 17% anual, en comparación con sólo un 7% fuera de los EE UU”. El experto recalca que además de ser más rentables, las compañías estadounidenses han conseguido reinvertir sus beneficios a un mayor ritmo que sus homólogos internacionales. “Esas dos fuerzas han sido realmente las que han impulsado su comportamiento bursátil superior”, sentencia.

Ahora, Markowicz alerta sobre que lo mismo que fue capaz de alzar a Wall Street por encima del resto de índices mundiales, tiene visos de convertirse en la causa de su posible caída. Su tesis principal para sostener la idea gira en torno al hecho de que la mayor parte de la rentabilidad extra de la Bolsa en EE UU se ha movido en paralelo con las expectativas de beneficios relativas, o dicho con otras palabras, cada aumento de los beneficios de las empresas de EE UU en relación con el resto del mundo, se ha reflejado en el precio de las acciones. “Lo que está sucediendo ahora es que la brecha entre la rentabilidad relativa y las expectativas de beneficios se ha ampliado, esto sugiere que los inversores están dispuestos a pagar una prima por las acciones de EE UU, a pesar de que las previsiones de los analistas sobre los beneficios ya no apoyan eso. Los precios de las acciones de EE UU descuentan mucho optimismo”.

Por otro lado, el analista cree que Amazon, Google, Apple, Facebook y Microsoft corren el riesgo de “quedarse dormidas al volante”. “Cuando las grandes empresas crecen rápidamente y su mercado madura, pueden quedarse atrás en la innovación o la regulación obstaculiza su crecimiento. Como resultado, el precio de sus acciones sufre”. De suceder esto, Estados Unidos podría ver comprometido su dominio, ya que estas cinco compañías representan cerca del 23,7% del valor total del S&P500.

En su informe sobre perspectivas de mitad de año, BlackRock coincide en parte con la idea de Markowicz en el sentido de que la mayor gestora del mundo considera que en lo que queda de 2020, Estados Unidos puede hacerlo peor que Europa. “Hemos rebajado la recomendación de las cotizadas estadounidenses a una perspectiva neutral. Los riesgos de unos estímulos fiscales que se agotan y la extensión de la epidemia amenazan con hacer descarrilar el fuerte alza del mercado, las renovadas tensiones entre China y Estados Unidos así como las inciertas elecciones tampoco ayudan”, desglosan en su informe.

Siguiendo el camino opuesto que las estadounidenses, BlackRock mejoró su recomendación sobre las empresas europeas desde infraponderar a sobreponderar. “La región está expuesta a un rebote cíclico a medida que las economías reabren, respaldadas por una sólida política sanitaria y respuestas políticas galvanizadoras”.

Araceli De Frutos, asesora de Alhaja Inversiones y empresaria de asesoramiento financiero, cree en cambio que el posible mejor desempeño de Europa frente a Estados Unidos puede tratarse en realidad de un espejismo. La experta admite que en las últimas semanas sí que ha podido haber un cierto interés por Europa frente a Estados Unidos, algo que se explicaría por la aprobación del fondo de reconstrucción, la fortaleza del euro frente al dólar y las incertidumbres que rodean al paquete fiscal en EE UU, sin olvidar las causadas a cuenta de las elecciones, algo que según adelanta De Frutos, va a estar en el tercer trimestre en boca de todos. “Siempre estamos a la espera de que llegue el año de Europa, pero se ve claramente que los resultados empresariales estadounidenses están por delante de los europeos, no solamente en el caso de las tecnológicas, sector muy superior en EE UU, sino en otras actividades también”, concluye la experta.

¿Se acerca el final del liderazgo de Wall Street?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (13 Ago 2020)

*George Soros descarta formar parte de "una burbuja bursátil alimentada por la Fed"*

El magnate ataca a la Reserva Federal y sus estímulos con la liquidez
Además, dice que el mercado vive pendiente de una vacuna contra la covid-19
En su 90 cumpleaños, George Soros ha concedido una entrevista a _La Repubblica_ en la que repasa la situación actual de la economía y cómo afronta el futuro a corto plazo. Un tiempo en el que el magnate no augura buenos resultados, puesto que se ha creado una "burbuja bursátil" que solo sustentan la Fed con sus estímulos y el hallazgo de una vacuna antes de las elecciones de Estados Unidos.

"Estamos atrapados en un burbuja alimentada por la *liquidez de la Reserva Federal*, junto con la esperanza de que Trump anuncie una *vacuna antes de noviembre*", ha reflejado Soros en su entrevista con el citado diario italiano. En ella, el magnate de la inversión reconoce que "ya no participa" en el mercado así como espera que el presidente de EEUU sea algo "transitorio".

Soros se suma así a los analistas que vienen advirtiendo de que el mercado está sobrevalorado, dadas las circunstancias. Mientras el PIB de EEUU se contrajo un 32,9% interanual en el segundo trimestre del año, el *S&P 500 lleva una subida de más del 4%* en lo que va de año y de casi un 19% con respecto a hace doce meses. El selectivo está a punto de tocar sus máximos históricos, mientras que el índice Nasdaq ya los ha batido varias veces en las últimas semanas.

Ya en los últimos meses, esta tendencia se ha hecho notar entre las inversiones estadounidenses que se han orientado hacia valores tecnológicos como Apple, Amazon o Microsoft, así como el auge del mercado chino en medio de la pandemia. Sin embargo, el nivel de incertidumbre sobre la economía se vislumbra en el valor del oro, que alcanzaba máximos históricos la semana pasada superando los 2.000 dólares por onza.

Soros augura que Estados Unidos está mejor posicionado que Europa para salir del temporal económico que se avecina, y que puede empeorar aún mucho más en función de los rebrotes y de una segunda o sucesivas olas de contagio.

Por otra parte, Soros ha vuelto a criticar a Donald Trump, afirmando que es "un individuo muy peligroso" está "socavando la democracia desde dentro" y hará "prácticamente cualquier cosa para mantenerse en el poder", pero se muestra esperanzado en que su presidencia sea "un fenómeno transitorio que, con un poco de suerte, terminará en noviembre"

George Soros descarta formar parte de ''una burbuja bursátil alimentada por la Fed''


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *George Soros descarta formar parte de "una burbuja bursátil alimentada por la Fed"*
> 
> El magnate ataca a la Reserva Federal y sus estímulos con la liquidez
> Además, dice que el mercado vive pendiente de una vacuna contra la covid-19
> ...



De ese hijoputa hay que coger lo que diga con pinzas. El lleva acciones tecnológicas como Red Hat, que por cierto, van como un tiro, seguramente impulsadas por la FED.

Yo haría lo contrario a lo que dijese este pájaro. Por cierto, a ver si se muere ya.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Ago 2020)

*15 años después......*

Sabemos que echar la vista atras, no sirve de mucho, es de todos conocido en este mundillo, que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan las futuras, pero también la experiencia me dice, que aunque a veces, algo revierte, y cambia de sesgo, *las posibilidades de continuar caminos pasados son estadisticámente mucho mas altas*, por ejemplo *que la bolsa americana lidere las bolsas mundiales, o que lo siga haciendo mejor que la europea, es altamente probable a futuro*.

Pero también es altamente probable, que algún acontecimiento pasado (como lo que hace la bolsa china en 2007) pueda volver a suceder.

*COMPARATIVA DE INDICES MUNDIALES a 15 años vista:*







Primera reflexión, la bolsa europea STOXX 50, salvo el DAX ( que es un indice total retorno) no han hecho nada en todos estos lustros (el tonto), incluso os he puesto el indice *IBEX35 ( TOTAL RETORNO) y sigue muy por debajo de los máximos de 2007. *

Es obvio, que* invertir en bolsa española, en todos estos años, ha sido perder el tiempo*, diría, que de ese total retorno, solo se salvan los valores energéticos / utilities, tipo IBERDROLA, ENDESA, RED ELECTRICA,etc etc etc*, *pero está claro, que salvo pequeñas excepciones, *la bolsa española ha sido un fracaso, perdida de tiempo y de dinero,* que seguramente una gran mayoría de inversores mas viejos, tradicionales, etc, estén atrapados, con diferentes clasificados, acciones, fondos, planes de jubilación etc etc, y es bastante probable que inversores mas nuevos, gracias a las nuevas posibilidades de plataformas de brokers estén en otros mercados, ganando dinero.

Es bastante cierto, que hace años, un servidor lo ha vivido, *todo lo que era salirse del mercado domestico, eran pagar unas comisiones de compraventa muy altas, y unos comisiones de custodia bastantes altas *( en muchos casos, operar en mercados extranjeros, las comisiones llegaban a ser tres veces mas, que las corrientes al operar en bolsa domestica) como digo, este inconveniente, por suerte, dejo de ser inconveniente, con las nuevas tecnologías y nuevas plataformas.

Y la verdad, viendo los volúmenes en la bolsa española, uno no entiende, que por parte de los gobernantes no se anime a invertir mas en empresas españolas, con mejores fiscalidades, por ejemplo: exenciones de tribulación de una parte de dividendos, etc etc, la bolsa española está herida de muerte, en plena agonía, y acabará muriendo.

Siguiendo con el tema, realmente, es el* SP500* (indice madre EEUU) y el *DAX* (indice alemán) los que NO han perdido el tiempo, *y a futuro, un servidor los sigue viendo como mejor opción de lejos, pero muy de lejos*, a cualquier alternativa, como pueda ser la bolsa europea, o bolsa española, como consecuencia, el inversor / ahorrador, que este pensando en el lago plazo,* le aconsejaría estos dos indices, como punto de inversión equilibrada en indices, y a largo plazo.*

Luego, la apuesta especulativa, que un servidor observa, es el indice *China 50,* cuando hace un mes y medio, publique el articulo de que China había golpeado primero, y de que si sería señal adelantada, para el resto ( LINK), realmente, un servidor observaba, como China había reventado resistencias PRECOVID, pero la peculiaridad, aparte de ser llamativo con la fuerza que lo hizo, es que era un punto de resistencia de muchísimos años, 12 años.

Pero la cuestión especulativa, en el *indice CHINA50, es saber, sí puede realizar la misma subida explosiva y rápida, que aconteció en el año 2007,* y esta es la parte de la estadística, de un activo (en este caso un indice chino) que revierte su sesgo, es obvio que el IBEX 35, no lo va a hacer, jaja (sectores como banca tradicional, con tendencia a morir) pero en los indices chinos, sí podría ser probable, altas sospechas tengo, por algunos temas, que son ajenos, al propio timing bursátil.

*INDICES anteriores + NASDAQ 100:*







Pero sin duda, *el gran ganador es el NASDAQ TECNOLOGICO* por excelencia en EEUU, el Nasdaq 100, con dos partes muy diferenciadas, lo que ocurre hasta la 2017, que es una subida contenida, y lo que acaece, a partir de 2017, cuando se produce un gran cambio histórico, en lo que es aumentos de tráficos de datos internet mundiales, gracias a la aparición de dispositivos móviles, y a la expansión mundial geográfica.

Este salto de escalón histórico, no lo cuento a toro pasado, pues en un articulo, de octubre 2016 ( nueva economía, pasado, presente y futuro (LINK), ya hablábamos, en plan visionario, del futuro que acontecería, lo del COVID19, es pura anécdota, es solo un instrumento final.

*INDICES, ACTIVOS, Y SECTORES, 18 años vista, :*







Lo primero que observamos, es que el Nasdaq Internet, con la temática COVID, ha salido de la pauta plana correctiva de 2018/2020, y este es el actual impulso, que posiblemente seguirá durando unos años mas.

El ORO, recomendando, igualmente, esta en estos momentos con una seria activación alcista por anual, es obvio que correcciones van a existir, pero hay que mirar el anual, el ORO va a seguir subiendo muchos años mas.

Otro sector, que ha roto los máximos del 2015, es el Sector Biotecnología, todos estos sectores, superan al SP500, el que no tenga nada de esto, ha sido incapaz de batir al SP500, y para eso, si no eres capaz de batir a los indices, como el 95% de los fondos, mejor estar indexado al SP500.

Bajo mi punto de vista, y según los parámetros que sigo, es bastante posible, que Nasdaq Internet, ORO, y NQ biotecnología, lo siga haciendo mejor que el SP500.

La única sorpresa, pudiera venir de la bolsa china.

Y esto es todo. a veces hay que observar una perspectiva temporal amplia, y no llevarse por el corto plazo.

NASDAQ INTERNET: Mientras exista expansión mundial de datos, sea adelantado por COVID, o por otras historias, estas empresas seguirán creciendo.

ORO, activo que esta rompiendo máximos de 2011 ( por lo tanto es un activo en tendencia alcista histórica, que ademas ahora tiene un buen timing.

NQ BIOTECNOLOGIA, idéntico, activo alcista que rompe importante zona de 2015.

Sector CUIDADOS DE SALUD, FARMACIA, UTILITIES, ( en el caso de España, energéticas / utiities) puede ser sectores idóneos, junto al ORO, ya no solo para proteger futura inflación, sino porque son activos de futuro, cosas que nunca van a desaparecer.

¿Cuando caerá el NASDAQ INTERNET? sencillo, cuando la expansión en los tráficos mundiales de datos termine.

¿Cual será la próxima revolución de nuevo mercado, nuevas industrias, nuevas empresas?

Ni idea, hemos asistido a una parte importante de la historia, industria de INTERNET, y toda la tecnología que conlleva, todo esto ha estado delante de nuestras narices, el que lo ha visto, ha triunfado, el que no, sigue esperando incrédulo, a lo que acontece, jajaja

15 años después......


----------



## Lonchafinistaman (15 Ago 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> A riesgo de equivocarme, y asumo el riesgo, voy a ser más conservadora y reducir exposición a bolsa. Transfiero a fondo monetario (para no pagar plusvalías a Hacienda) parte de mis indexados MSCI World y emergentes, subiendo el porcentaje de liquidez de 60 a 70%. Motivo: el yield total real del S&P500 es ahora mismo, que ya se ha publicado casi todo el Q2, 100/PER + dividendo -inflación = 100/29 + 1.8 - 0.7 = 4.5%. En base a la historia, aún no estamos en la "zona de peligro", todas las grandes caídas del S&P500 en los últimos 50 años ocurrieron con yield por debajo del 4%, las del 2000 y 2008 incluso muy por debajo, pero prefiero tener cuidado (llevamos cuatro meses de subida sin correcciones, el Nasdaq un 60% más, los tipos ya están en cero, etc).



Precisamente un indexado al MSCI World tiene como objetivo que te dejes de hacer market timing e intentar adivinar picos y valles. Vas a reducir muchísimo tu rentabilidad con esos traspasos constantes. Si quieres reducir tu exposición a bolsa, compra oro.


----------



## La Enviada (15 Ago 2020)

Lonchafinistaman dijo:


> Precisamente un indexado al MSCI World tiene como objetivo que te dejes de hacer market timing e intentar adivinar picos y valles. Vas a reducir muchísimo tu rentabilidad con esos traspasos constantes. Si quieres reducir tu exposición a bolsa, compra oro.



No, el objetivo del indexado al MSCI World es la diversificación y la eficiencia fiscal, no por ello deja de estar libre del análisis fundamental de "caro/barato". No hago market timing, hago el rebalanceo de toda la vida (que es una cosa muy distinta) en mi cartera RV/RF (en este caso RV/liquidez, la RF no me interesa ahora mismo). Lo hago cuando toca los extremos de caro o barato que he fijado, en este caso acaba de tocar el extremo "caro". No es un rebalanceo frecuente porque el yield que he dicho tarda mucho tiempo en pasar de un extremo a otro.

No entiendo el argumento del oro. Si quieres reducir exposición a bolsa vendes bolsa, el oro lo compras por otros motivos.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (15 Ago 2020)

Lonchafinistaman dijo:


> Precisamente un indexado al MSCI World tiene como objetivo que te dejes de hacer market timing e intentar adivinar picos y valles. Vas a reducir muchísimo tu rentabilidad con esos traspasos constantes. Si quieres reducir tu exposición a bolsa, compra oro.



Hombre, está aquí para animar el foro, así que tiene que decir que está constantemente moviendo su dinero de un lado a otro.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> *15 años después......*
> 
> Sabemos que echar la vista atras, no sirve de mucho, es de todos conocido en este mundillo, que rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan las futuras, pero también la experiencia me dice, que aunque a veces, algo revierte, y cambia de sesgo, *las posibilidades de continuar caminos pasados son estadisticámente mucho mas altas*, por ejemplo *que la bolsa americana lidere las bolsas mundiales, o que lo siga haciendo mejor que la europea, es altamente probable a futuro*.
> 
> ...



La siguiente revolución es la industria 4.0, llevar la economía de internet a cosas y máquinas.


----------



## Lonchafinistaman (15 Ago 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> No, el objetivo del indexado al MSCI World es la diversificación y la eficiencia fiscal, no por ello deja de estar libre del análisis fundamental de "caro/barato". No hago market timing, hago el rebalanceo de toda la vida (que es una cosa muy distinta) en mi cartera RV/RF (en este caso RV/liquidez, la RF no me interesa ahora mismo). Lo hago cuando toca los extremos de caro o barato que he fijado, en este caso acaba de tocar el extremo "caro". No es un rebalanceo frecuente porque el yield que he dicho tarda mucho tiempo en pasar de un extremo a otro.
> 
> No entiendo el argumento del oro. Si quieres reducir exposición a bolsa vendes bolsa, el oro lo compras por otros motivos.



Haz backtest de porfolios desde el año 2000 y verás que si sustituyes bonos por oro, obtendrás mejores rendimientos que una cartera que combine acciones y bonos.

El oro es ahora el nuevo asset de RF que compensa las épocas de bajadas del mercado bursátil.

Y aunque muchos lo vean “caro”, de acuerdo con los ratios actuales de S&P/Gold actuales, sigue estando barato con respecto a las valoraciones bursátiles.


----------



## La Enviada (15 Ago 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Hombre, está aquí para animar el foro, así que tiene que decir que está constantemente moviendo su dinero de un lado a otro.



No es verdad que esté "constantemente" moviendo el dinero de un sitio para otro, es tan fácil de comprobar como leer mis posts. 

En cuanto a quién está aquí para animar el foro, tú llevas más mensajes que yo en la mitad de tiempo, aparte del tono sospechosamente bufonesco de todo lo que escribes. Que cada uno piense lo que quiera. A muchos foreros les irritas, a mí que tengo sentido del humor me haces reír. Por favor, sigue animando el foro, que es agosto y está muy soso.


----------



## La Enviada (15 Ago 2020)

Lonchafinistaman dijo:


> Haz backtest de porfolios desde el año 2000 y verás que si sustituyes bonos por oro, obtendrás mejores rendimientos que una cartera que combine acciones y bonos.
> 
> El oro es ahora el nuevo asset de RF que compensa las épocas de bajadas del mercado bursátil.
> 
> Y aunque muchos lo vean “caro”, de acuerdo con los ratios actuales de S&P/Gold actuales, sigue estando barato con respecto a las valoraciones bursátiles.




OK lo de tener algo de oro en cartera, que no tengo y sigo dándole vueltas a en qué forma comprarlo (monedas, Bullion Vault o ETFs, cada uno con sus pros y sus contras). Lo que nunca haría sería tener _toda_ la "RF/liquidez" en oro. Sí, desde el 2000 el oro ha funcionado muy bien, pero en los 80 y 90 lo hizo fatal. En los 90 una cartera Nikkei+oro en yenes fue un desastre. Si se está 100% convencido de que vamos a seguir teniendo tipos reales negativos durante muchos años, pues en teoría toda la RF/liquidez debería estar metida en oro, pero a mí no me gustar estar tan convencida de nada, que luego vienen los cisnes negros. Por cierto, sería posible un escenario en el que bajasen la bolsa, los bonos y el oro al mismo tiempo, ha pasado eso en algún país?.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Ago 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> OK lo de tener algo de oro en cartera, que no tengo y sigo dándole vueltas a en qué forma comprarlo (monedas, Bullion Vault o ETFs, cada uno con sus pros y sus contras). Lo que nunca haría sería tener _toda_ la "RF/liquidez" en oro. Sí, desde el 2000 el oro ha funcionado muy bien, pero en los 80 y 90 lo hizo fatal. En los 90 una cartera Nikkei+oro en yenes fue un desastre. Si se está 100% convencido de que vamos a seguir teniendo tipos reales negativos durante muchos años, pues en teoría toda la RF/liquidez debería estar metida en oro, pero a mí no me gustar estar tan convencida de nada, que luego vienen los cisnes negros. Por cierto, sería posible un escenario en el que bajasen la bolsa, los bonos y el oro al mismo tiempo, ha pasado eso en algún país?.




En momentos puntuales sí que puede bajar todo. En la bajada de marzo el oro bajó bastante. Dicen los "ejepertos" que las manos fuertes vendieron oro para cubrir pérdidas de la bolsa.

Eso sí luego se recuperó como un cohete, y en las acciones hubo de todo.

Respecto los tipos reales negativos, creo que ahí está la madre del cordero. Parece que en USA han anunciado una inflación mayor de la prevista, y que suban los tipos con el panorama que hay, parece complicado... pero como bien dices ¿realmente el panorama está tan claro o hay trampa escondida?


----------



## Lonchafinistaman (15 Ago 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> OK lo de tener algo de oro en cartera, que no tengo y sigo dándole vueltas a en qué forma comprarlo (monedas, Bullion Vault o ETFs, cada uno con sus pros y sus contras). Lo que nunca haría sería tener _toda_ la "RF/liquidez" en oro. Sí, desde el 2000 el oro ha funcionado muy bien, pero en los 80 y 90 lo hizo fatal. En los 90 una cartera Nikkei+oro en yenes fue un desastre. Si se está 100% convencido de que vamos a seguir teniendo tipos reales negativos durante muchos años, pues en teoría toda la RF/liquidez debería estar metida en oro, pero a mí no me gustar estar tan convencida de nada, que luego vienen los cisnes negros. Por cierto, sería posible un escenario en el que bajasen la bolsa, los bonos y el oro al mismo tiempo, ha pasado eso en algún país?.



Lo que está claro es que una subida de tipos es bastante improbable durante la próxima década debido a los planes de ayudas aprobados en USA y UE. Se habla incluso de que el BCE empiece a comprar bonos corporativos.

Veo improbable que baje el oro y las bolsas al mismo tiempo porque son activos inversos. Las bolsas suben en tiempos de bonanza y buenas expectativas respecto al crecimiento de la economía. El oro se revaloriza cuando hay bajadas grandes, ya que mantiene el poder adquisitivo del patrimonio.

El problema que yo veo es que el dinero circulante no para de crecer. Habrá un momento en el cual el dinero fiat sencillamente producirá inflación en todos los bienes, por lo que nuestro poder adquisitivo bajará sustancialmente. Ya se ha visto en la última década como esto ha afectado, por ejemplo, en el precio de la vivienda a través de los REITs.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (15 Ago 2020)

Se publicó ayer que tito Warren ha vendido una parte de lo que tenía en bancos, y ha comprado un pellizco de la minera de oro Barrick Gold.

Warren Buffett Buys NYSE Gold Stock: Why It’s A Fit For The Legendary Value Investor

Están los metaleros revolucionados en internet, porque Buffet ha renegado del oro en numerosas ocasiones.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Ago 2020)

*Sálvese quien pueda*

El mundo ha explotado y seguimos como si nada.

La percepción de la opinión pública es manejada con habilidad desde los más altos estamentos. Han decidido mantener las bolsas en el punto más alto de la historia para demostrar que nada ha cambiado y el coronavirus solo supondrá un revés pasajero. En cuanto una vacuna tenga efectividad (o más bien sea aceptada por la comunidad, aunque no tenga una eficacia del 100%), el mundo recuperará la buena marcha.

Lo cierto es que el mundo se dirigía al desastre mucho antes de la aparición del coronavirus, pero con la epidemia, la aceleración ha sido brutal.

Recordemos brevemente.

1º). El consumo de petróleo sigue anclado en los 90 millones de b/d, con una caída aproximada del 10%, a pesar de la reapertura casi total. En el peor momento de la crisis de 2008, la caída solo fue de 3 millones frente a los 10 millones de hoy.

2º). La deuda mundial se ha multiplicado hasta extremos imposibles. En USA hasta el 421% del PIB.

3º). El paro se ha disparado a registros no vistos en cincuenta años. El habitual subterfugio de los ERTES en España o las pagas de 600$ (ahora 400$) en EE.UU., no enmascara el brutal aumento del paro.

4º). El turismo, generador del 10% del PIB mundial está herido de muerte. La hostelería, el comercio al por menor siguen en cifras ridículas. Los locales comerciales y las oficinas han sido abandonados por falta de clientes.

5º). Los países emergentes que no tienen una moneda fuerte están empezando a sufrir ataques en sus divisas. Ejemplo la lira turca.

6º) Algunos alimentos empiezan a sufrir fuertes aumentos de precios.

7º) No se ha demostrado todavía que las vacunas sean efectivas. Ni siquiera sabemos si los anticuerpos que se generan tras padecer la enfermedad son permanentes o solo duran unos pocos meses. Nadie no puede asegurar que el coronavirus desaparecerá o se controlará en los próximos años.

8º). El balance de los Bancos centrales ha crecido tanto que el crecimiento de la masa monetaria ha pasado de exponencial a asintótico, con lo que ello significa de imposibilidad para mantener ese crecimiento sin efectos colaterales.

9º) El oro y la plata se han disparado, para proteger la posibilidad de una inflación elevada o hiperinflación, si los BC prosiguen con su experimento monetario.

10º). El sector de las aerolíneas ha muerto. Veremos si es capaz de resucitar.

11º). El sistema bancario mundial está en quiebra. Los tipos cero o negativos son incompatibles con el buen funcionamiento de los márgenes bancarios. De momento han implantado ya, fuertes restricciones a la concesión de préstamos, a no ser que te llames Apple y quieras utilizar ese préstamo innecesario para recomprar acciones. 

12º). La transición renovable continua su proceso de crecimiento. Al ritmo que va, (después de 20 años supone un 5% de la energía primaria, si contabilizamos solo la parte eólica y solar) en el año 3500 se completará, cuando consigamos extraer elementos de las lunas del sistema solar, después de agotar todos los elementos fundamentales en la Tierra. 

Podría seguir, pero basta una pincelada para recordar la absurda situación en la que nos encontramos. Es la primera vez en la historia que convive un crash económico-social con bolsas en máximos. También coincide en el tiempo con la mayor deuda de la historia y los tipos de interés más bajos, en un triple salto mortal imposible de creer.

La multiplicación de los panes y los peces se ha quedado en nada comparado con la actividad de los BC. Son capaces de generar de la nada, riqueza en forma de dinero de papel, para sufragar todos los gastos de los estados, enjugar todas las quiebras empresariales, apoyar a las familias con generosos cheques gratis, financiar todos los préstamos de la banca y en general crear crecimiento a partir de la impresora mágica. Y encima dar confianza a la población de que este sistema no solo es seguro, sino que se puede repetir tantas veces como sea necesario.

Desgraciadamente este comportamiento se ha visto a otra escala, varias veces a lo largo de la historia y siempre acaba igual.

El dinero es un medio de intercambio, no tiene valor intrínseco en si mismo y la emisión continua solo logra devaluar el medio de intercambio, si no hay crecimiento que acompañe. Cuando el proceso se repite hasta elevar la masa monetaria a un nivel crítico, el castillo de naipes se derrumba. Lo saben, lo sabemos y estamos esperando en saltar del barco los primeros, antes de que se hunda.

Antes de terminar el post, quería dejar dos gráficos interesantes.

El primero es la cotización del oro en liras turcas. Para los que dicen que la reliquia bárbara no sirve. El pequeño pico de 2011, corresponde a máximos históricos del oro en 2011. *Todas las monedas fiduciarias*, presentan un gráfico parecido a este. 







El segundo refleja la desviación del oro frente a las materias primas, a partir de 2008, justo donde los BC empezaron el movimiento final de la inyección monetaria. Curioso.







Saludos. 

Sálvese quien pueda


----------



## Dr.L (17 Ago 2020)

Y ya vamos por la mitad de agosto, será en octubre...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 Ago 2020)

*¿Mucho optimismo? Casi la mitad de los gestores piensa que estamos en un mercado alcista*

La encuesta de gestores de Bank of America de agosto ha fortalecido la creencia de que el recorrido alcista de la bolsa no es un mero espejismo, sino una tendencia que va a continuar, incluso a fortalecer en Europa, a tenor de la asignación de activos en cartera. Al menos es lo que piensan el 46% de los encuestados, seis puntos porcentuales más que en el sondeo de julio, cuando el porcentaje de los que consideraban que nos adentrábamos en un mercado bajista era mayor (un 47% entonces frente a un 35% ahora).

El temor estaba justificado, puesto que desde los mínimos de marzo hasta julio el S&P 500 ya había recuperado hasta un 46%, por lo que una corrección no era descartable, teniendo en cuenta que los resultados del segundo trimestre mostraban las consecuencias de la pandemia. Pero el mercado es tozudo y los profesionales de la gestión así lo corroboran en la encuesta.

Pero este optimismo de que no existe riesgo bajista no significa que los gestores piensen que la recuperación de la economía va a mejorar. De hecho, otra vez más, ha aumentado el número de encuestados que estiman que dicha mejoría va a tener más forma de W que de V. Si en julio ya subió del 21% al 30% el número de gestores que pensaban en un crecimiento zigzagueante, ahora ha subido hasta el 37%, a los que se une un 31% que piensan que tendrá más forma de U, trece puntos porcentuales menos que el mes pasado.

Esta sensación de que los toros dominan el mercado se refuerza con el convencimiento para el 31% de los gestores de que estamos en el comienzo de un cambio de ciclo (7 puntos porcentuales más que en julio), frente al 53% que todavía considera que el entorno es de recesión.

*Europa gana peso*
Con este marco, en la asignación de activos de los gestores de Bank of America siguen ganando más peso Europa y los mercados emergentes, que se benefician de la debilidad del dólar. La encuesta de agosto refleja un aumento de 17 puntos porcentuales, hasta el 33%, de los que ya tienen al Viejo Continente como la primera región sobreponderada en sus carteras, un porcentaje que no se veía desde mayo de 2018.

Los mercados emergentes vuelven a acaparar el protagonismo que tenían antes del Covidcrash, con un 26% de los gestores sobreponderándolos en sus portfolios, superando el umbral que tenían en febrero de este año. Por el contrario, la bolsa americana pierde fuerza en las carteras y únicamente el 16% de los gestores tiene más peso en acciones norteamericanas.

Casi la mitad de los gestores piensan que estamos en un mercado alcista


----------



## AH1N1 (18 Ago 2020)

quienes son las manos fuertes?


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ago 2020)

Que son y como funcionan manos fuertes y manos débiles del mercado

En una primera división podemos distinguir dos tipos de integrantes según el tamaño de sus cuentas, nivel de preparación e información, hablamos de las manos fuertes y las manos débiles. Los primeros son los traders profesionales, grandes bancos y aseguradoras, hedge funds, etc., los segundos son los retail traders (operadores autónomos con pequeñas cuentas). Esta sería la lucha de *manos fuertes y manos débiles*.

Dentro de las *manos fuertes* nos encontramos otra división, que será dependiendo del objetivo de su operativa. Tenemos los que usan el trading como elemento de cobertura y los que lo hacen con un fin puramente especulativo. El trading de cobertura sirve, como su propio nombre indica, para cubrir riesgo por la subida del precio de algún activo importante en el día a día de la compañía. Por ejemplo una aerolínea se puede cubrir ante subidas del petróleo estando largo en este mercado, siendo las pérdidas ocasionadas por el mayor coste del uso del petróleo contrarrestadas con los beneficios de la compra en el mercado del crudo. Muchísimas compañías se cubren mediante largos en derivados hoy en día. Luego están las compañías de trading que buscan exclusivamente ganar, que operan con cuentas enormes y tienen capacidad de manipular el mercado en cierto modo.

El otro componente son las *manos débiles*, que al igual que el último tipo de traders profesionales, también tienen un fin especulativo. La diferencia es que operan con cuentas muy pequeñas y por normal general pierden. Estos operadores suelen estar peor preparados y tienen menos recursos tanto tecnológicos como de información.


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Ago 2020)

Mirad estos gráficos

Market Cap to GDP - Updated Historical Chart | Longtermtrends

Esto no se puede aguantar mucho tiempo


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ago 2020)

“Los *mercados* pueden mantener su *irracionalidad más tiempo* del que tú puedes mantener tu solvencia” 
Keynes.

Nadie sabe donde llegara pero cuando lo haga sera epico.


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Ago 2020)

Pues si tenemos una epidemia de ebola nos vamos a los 200000, esperemos que ocurra.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Ago 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Mirad estos gráficos
> 
> Market Cap to GDP - Updated Historical Chart | Longtermtrends
> 
> Esto no se puede aguantar mucho tiempo



Muchísimas gracias por los gráficos, la verdad es que son espeluznantes por lo que se adivina en el horizonte. Esto pinta muy mal.


La bolsa americana en su nivel más caro desde el año 2000, en plena burbuja tecnológica


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por los gráficos, la verdad es que son espeluznantes por lo que se adivina en el horizonte. Esto pinta muy mal.
> 
> 
> La bolsa americana en su nivel más caro desde el año 2000, en plena burbuja tecnológica




Está burbujeada con la los papelitos de la FED. Eso está claro, la pregunta es ¿ cuanto puede durar así?

En mi opinión está todo demasiado cogido con pinzas. En cuanto tengamos es siguiente cisne negro veremos un crash en toda regla... yo me he salido del todo... y llevo en bolsa como aficionadillo más de 20 años. 

También pienso que a lo mejor estoy equivocado, y que la FED seguirá imprimiendo con alegría y la bolsa seguirá subiendo, y subiendo, indefinidamente, pero al menos creo que hasta enero lo prudente es estar fuera. Si para entonces no ha habido ninguna corrección pues ya se vera...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Ago 2020)

Muchas gracias, me permito poner el artículo traducido. Por cierto ese artículo es de 17 de enero de 2020.

*La Fed no evitará la próxima 'crisis', la causará*

*Resumen*

La política de tasas de interés ultrabajas administradas por la Reserva Federal es responsable de la "persecución del rendimiento" y del aumento masivo de la deuda desde la "crisis financiera".
El aumento de los niveles de deuda no productiva tiene consecuencias económicas negativas a largo plazo.
A pesar de las mejores intenciones, reducir las tasas de interés a cero no provocó una "ola de préstamos bancarios" en toda la economía.
En cambio, el exceso de liquidez volvió directamente al sistema financiero, creando una brecha de riqueza global, en lugar de respaldar un crecimiento económico más fuerte.
John Mauldin escribió recientemente un artículo interesante:


> "Ignorar los problemas rara vez los resuelve. Es necesario abordarlos, no solo los efectos, sino las causas subyacentes, o de lo contrario suelen empeorar. En el mundo desarrollado, y especialmente en los EE. UU., E incluso en China, *nuestros desafíos económicos son acercándose rápidamente a ese punto.* Cosas que se habrían solucionado fácilmente hace una década, o incluso hace cinco años, pronto serán irresolubles por medios convencionales.
> 
> *Sí, de hecho necesitábamos que la Reserva Federal proporcionara liquidez durante la crisis inicial. Pero después de eso , la Fed mantuvo las tasas demasiado bajas durante demasiado tiempo, lo que* reforzó las disparidades de riqueza e ingresos y creó nuevas burbujas con las que tendremos que lidiar en un futuro no muy lejano.
> 
> *Este no fue un "desapalancamiento hermoso", como usted lo llama. Fue la fea creación de burbujas y mala asignación de capital. *La Fed no debería haber hecho estallar estas burbujas en primer lugar ".



John tiene razón. El problema de las bajas tasas de interés durante tanto tiempo es que han fomentado la mala asignación de capital. Lo vemos en todas partes en la totalidad del sistema financiero, desde la deuda del consumidor hasta los préstamos para automóviles de alto riesgo, el apalancamiento corporativo y la codicia especulativa.

*Mala asignación de capital, en todas partes*
La deuda, si se utiliza con fines productivos, puede ser beneficiosa. Sin embargo, como se explica en " La economía debería crecer más rápido que la deuda ":


> "Dado que la mayor parte de la deuda emitida por EE. UU. Se ha derrochado en aumentos en los programas de bienestar social y el servicio de la deuda, *existe un retorno negativo de la inversión. Por lo tanto, cuanto mayor es el saldo de la deuda, más destructivo económicamente es al desviar una cantidad cada vez mayor de dólares de inversiones productivas a pagos de servicios* " *.*









Actualmente, en todo el ecosistema monetario, existe un consenso creciente de que "la deuda no importa" mientras las tasas de interés y la inflación se mantengan bajas. *Por supuesto, la política de tasas de interés ultrabajas administradas por la Reserva Federal es responsable de la "persecución del rendimiento" y del aumento masivo de la deuda desde la "crisis financiera".*







Sí, el crecimiento económico actual es bueno, pero no excelente. La inflación y las tasas de interés siguen siendo bajas, lo que crea la ilusión de que el uso de la deuda sigue siendo oportunista. Sin embargo, como se dijo, el aumento de los niveles de deuda no productiva tiene consecuencias económicas negativas a largo plazo.

Antes de la desregulación de la industria financiera bajo el presidente Reagan, que condujo a una explosión en la emisión de crédito al consumidor, se requería solo $ 1,00 de la deuda total del sistema para crear $ 1,00 de crecimiento económico. *Hoy, se requieren $ 3.97 para crear el mismo $ 1 de crecimiento económico. *Esto no debería sorprender, dado que la "deuda" resta valor al crecimiento económico ya que el "servicio de la deuda" desvía los ingresos de las inversiones productivas y conduce a una "tasa de rendimiento decreciente" por cada nuevo dólar de deuda.







La ironía es que si bien parece que la economía está creciendo, *similar a la analogía de "hervir una rana", aceptamos un crecimiento económico del 2% como "fuerte", mientras que esas tasas de crecimiento antes se consideraban casi recesivas.*

Otro enigma es que las corporaciones y las instituciones financieras parecen estar más saludables, por no mencionar más ricas que nunca. *Si ese es realmente el caso, entonces ¿por qué la Reserva Federal todavía necesita tomar "medidas monetarias de emergencia" para apoyar los mercados financieros y la economía después de más de una década?*

Como dijo John anteriormente, las acciones de la Reserva Federal sólo "ignoran los problemas", lo que, combinado, es un problema demasiado grande para que la Reserva Federal lo solucione.

*El lado oscuro de la recompra de acciones*
Si bien muchos argumentan que las "recompras de acciones" son solo un método mediante el cual las corporaciones pueden devolver efectivo a los accionistas, existe un lado oscuro. Con moderación, las recompras pueden ser un método beneficioso para que una empresa despliegue capital cuando no hay mejores opciones disponibles. (Es el menor uso de efectivo).

Pero como ocurre con todo en la vida, cuando se los lleva al "exceso", los efectos beneficiosos pueden volverse perjudiciales.

" *Las reglas ahora recompensan a la administración, no por generar ingresos, sino por elevar el precio de las acciones, haciendo que sus opciones y concesiones de acciones sean más valiosas* "

. John Mauldin
El problema para la Fed fue que, a pesar de las mejores intenciones, bajar las tasas de interés a cero no provocó una "ola de préstamos bancarios" en toda la economía. En cambio, el exceso de liquidez volvió directamente al sistema financiero, creando una brecha de riqueza global, en lugar de respaldar un crecimiento económico más fuerte.

El ejemplo más vívido de este "ciclo cerrado" fue la recompra de acciones corporativas. Las corporaciones, que podían obtener préstamos a bajo precio debido a las bajas tasas, utilizaron deuda y efectivo para recomprar acciones para aumentar las ganancias por acción. Esta era la ruta más fácil para crear "riqueza ejecutiva", en lugar de desplegar capital en iniciativas más arriesgadas. Como escribió el _Financial Times_ :



> "Los ejecutivos corporativos dan varias razones para las recompras de acciones, pero ninguna de ellas tiene el poder explicativo de esta simple verdad: *los instrumentos basados en acciones constituyen la mayor parte de su salario y, en el corto plazo, las recompras hacen subir los precios de las acciones* "*.*









Es importante destacar que, como señaló la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores:


> "La investigación de la SEC encontró que *muchos ejecutivos corporativos **venden cantidades significativas** de sus propias acciones luego de que sus compañías anuncian recompras de acciones* " *.*



Una vez más, las recompras pueden no ser un problema, pero cuando se llevan en exceso, pueden tener los efectos secundarios negativos de inflar las burbujas de activos. Como señaló John Authers :



> "Durante gran parte de la última década, las empresas que *compraron sus propias acciones representaron todas las compras netas.* La cantidad total de acciones recompradas por las empresas desde la crisis de 2008 supera incluso el gasto de la Reserva Federal en la compra de bonos durante el mismo período como parte de flexibilización. *Ambos hicieron subir los precios de los activos* " *.*



Las "recompras de acciones" son solo un beneficio a corto plazo. Con efectivo líquido, o peor aún, deuda, utilizado para un beneficio único, existe un rendimiento negativo a largo plazo sobre los usos del capital para inversiones no productivas.

*Todo apalancado*
Actualmente, la deuda corporativa total ha aumentado a 10,1 billones de dólares, su nivel más alto en relación con el PIB de Estados Unidos (47%) desde la crisis financiera. *Solo en los últimos dos años, las corporaciones han emitido otros $ 1,2 billones de nueva deuda no para expansión, sino que se utilizan principalmente para recompras de acciones.*







Durante los últimos 10 años, la "política de tasa de interés cero" de la Fed ha dejado a los inversores en busca de rendimiento, y las corporaciones se complacieron en hacerlo. El resultado final es que la prima de riesgo de poseer bonos corporativos frente a los bonos del Tesoro estadounidense se encuentra en mínimos históricos, y la deuda ha permitido que muchas "empresas zombis" sigan vivas.







Durante la próxima reversión del mercado, la tasa a 10 años caerá hacia "cero" a medida que el dinero busque la estabilidad y seguridad del bono del Tesoro de Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, los bonos corporativos se verán diezmados. *Cuando los "bonos de alto rendimiento" o "bonos basura" comienzan a incumplir en grandes cantidades, como siempre ocurre en una recesión, por lo que se denominan "bonos basura", los inversores se enfrentarán a fuertes pérdidas en un lado de su cartera. ellos "pensaron" que estaba a salvo.*

A medida que el mercado crediticio entra en crisis, la Fed tendrá que aumentar los estímulos adicionales para rescatar a las instituciones financieras atrapadas durante mucho tiempo con una cantidad excesiva de deuda de mala calidad. Como se muestra a continuación, los bonos del Tesoro ganarán una oferta a medida que los rendimientos caen a cero, mientras que los bonos corporativos pierden valor.








> "Solo en los últimos 10 años, el mercado de bonos triple B se ha disparado de 686.000 millones de dólares a 2,5 billones de dólares, un máximo histórico. Para poner eso en perspectiva, el *50% del mercado de bonos de grado de inversión se encuentra ahora en el escalón más bajo de la escalera de calidad.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como se señaló anteriormente , hay un gran tramo de bonos BBB a punto de ser degradados a "basura". Cuando esto ocurra, habrá una avalancha de ventas mientras los administradores de fondos de pensiones, mutuales y de cobertura arrojan bonos simultáneamente en lo que será un mercado sin liquidez.

*Las pensiones están rotas*
Pero es _no_ sólo "la recompra de acciones" y la deuda, que son problemas ocultos a plena vista.



> "Moody's Investor Service estimó el año pasado que el déficit total de fondos de pensiones en los Estados Unidos es de *$ 4,4 billones* . Hace unos meses, el American Legislative Exchange Council lo estimó en casi *$ 6 billones* ".



Con los fondos de pensiones ya luchando con pasivos en gran parte con fondos insuficientes, el envejecimiento demográfico está complicando aún más los problemas de financiación.

La " crisis de las pensiones " de $ 6 billones está a solo una fuerte caída del mercado de la implosión. Como escribí en " La próxima crisis financiera será la última ":



> “ *La verdadera crisis llega cuando hay una 'corrida de las pensiones'. *Con un gran número de pensionistas que ya tienen derecho a su pensión, la próxima caída en los mercados probablemente estimulará el *"temor" de que los beneficios se pierdan por completo.* La corrida combinada del sistema, que no cuenta con suficientes fondos, en un momento en que los precios de los activos están disminuyendo, causará una debacle de proporciones masivas. *Se requerirá un rescate gubernamental masivo para resolverlo* " *.*



Este golpe de 6 billones de dólares se producirá en un momento en que la Reserva Federal ya estará "a toda máquina" monetizando la deuda para estabilizar los mercados financieros en declive y evitar que se propague una "crisis de deuda".

*Strike tres, estás fuera*
Si bien los inversores se han vuelto extremadamente complacientes durante la última década con el hecho de que los bancos centrales han ganado el control de los mercados financieros, esto es probablemente una ilusión. Existen numerosos catalizadores que podrían presionar una recesión en los mercados de valores:

Un evento geopolítico exógeno
Un evento relacionado con el crédito
Fracaso de una importante institución financiera
Recesión
Caída de ganancias y ganancias
Una pérdida de confianza por parte de las corporaciones, que contrata recompras de acciones.
*Cualquiera que sea el evento, que actualmente es inesperado y no anticipado, la caída en los precios de los activos iniciará una "reacción en cadena".*


Los inversores comenzarán a entrar en pánico a medida que bajen los precios de los activos, reduciendo la actividad económica y presionando aún más el crecimiento económico.
La presión sobre los precios de los activos y el crecimiento económico más débil, que perjudica las ganancias corporativas, desplaza la visión corporativa de la "recompra de acciones" a la "preservación de la liquidez". Esto elimina un soporte importante de los precios de los activos.
A medida que los precios de los activos siguen cayendo y el crecimiento económico se deteriora, los incumplimientos crediticios comienzan a desencadenar un problema de mercado de bonos corporativos de casi $ 5 billones.
La caída del mercado de bonos presionará a la baja los precios de los activos, lo que desencadena un envejecimiento demográfico que teme la pérdida de los beneficios de las pensiones, lo que desencadena el problema de las pensiones de $ 6 billones.
A medida que el mercado continúa cayendo en cascada en este punto, la Fed está monetizando casi el 100% de todas las emisiones de deuda y tiene que recurrir a medidas aún más drásticas para frenar las ventas y los incumplimientos.
Esas acciones conducen a una mayor pérdida de confianza y presionan aún más a los mercados.
*La Reserva Federal no puede solucionar este problema, y el próximo "mercado bajista" no será como el último.*

Será peor.

Como concluyó John:


> La política monetaria coordinada es el problema , no la solución. Y aunque tengo pocas esperanzas de cambio en ese sentido, no tengo esperanzas de que la política monetaria nos rescate de la próxima crisis.
> 
> Permítanme ampliar la última línea: *no solo no hay esperanza de que la política monetaria nos salve de la próxima crisis, sino que ayudará a causar la próxima crisis. **El proceso ya ha comenzado** . *"
> 
> - John Mauldin


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Ago 2020)

Es que es jodidamente imposible, por mas que miro no veo entradas de ningun tipo, la bolsa esta en modo loco Ivan y no pienso estar mirando o estudiando que puede pasar, ya sabeis que me gusta el traiding a periodos cortos y es imposible, asi que por este año me retiro, mirare desde la barrera, siempre para no picar retiro el dinero de la cuenta broker y a especular con el palillo en la boca.
Es que la locura que vivimos no la he visto nunca, y no me refiero a las subidas, es como lo hacen, creo que nunca en la historia se subio tanto y tan rapido sin ni una bajada, sin un respiro, el que ha jugado cortos ha perdido pasta a saco, por lo menos en el SP y el Nasdaq.
Todo el mundo esperando la correccion y no llega, de locos. y ya en septiembre y octubre va a entra su M....

De todas formas sigo pensando que sera en agosto. Suerte


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Ago 2020)

Centrando un poco el tema, algun dia se estudiara este periodo y cuando enseñen las graficas del Nasdaq la gente flipara, al igual que hoy se nos hace dificil ver como por un bulbo de tulipan se pagaba una casa de calidad.

Esto no es una trampa alcista, es la locura colectiva de los gobiernos y las impresoras como jamas se vio en la historia, caera, cuando? ni idea, de verdad que ni idea, lo mismo se pasa asi dos o tres años.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ago 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Centrando un poco el tema, algun dia se estudiara este periodo y cuando enseñen las graficas del Nasdaq la gente flipara, al igual que hoy se nos hace dificil ver como por un bulbo de tulipan se pagaba una casa de calidad.
> 
> Esto no es una trampa alcista, es la locura colectiva de los gobiernos y las impresoras como jamas se vio en la historia, caera, cuando? ni idea, de verdad que ni idea, lo mismo se pasa asi dos o tres años.



La gráfica del nasdaq es la misma que hace 30 años


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Ago 2020)

Ya sabemos como acabo la historia de las punto com, pero esto es diferente, entonces fue vender humo, hoy esta en el ajo todo dios y el presidente con la FED los primeros, me gustaria saber que pasaria mayana si el mercado no estuviese regulado, si a las manos fuertes les dijesen que pase lo que pase la FED no saldra al rescate, seguiria la bolsa subiendo?

Trump se juega la reelecion a que la bolsa se mantenga en maximos, yo siempre pense, y de hecho no descarto, que habria una correccion este mes moderada, con el objetivo de seguir subiendo y tener los maximos en noviembre, pero puede que el plan sea otro. Puede que poco antes de la reeleccion veamos un maremoto para desestabilizar a Trump e intentar el asalto por parte de Biden, que lo consigan o no, pues ni idea.


----------



## porcospin (21 Ago 2020)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ya sabemos como acabo la historia de las punto com, pero esto es diferente, entonces fue vender humo, hoy esta en el ajo todo dios y el presidente con la FED los primeros, me gustaria saber que pasaria mayana si el mercado no estuviese regulado, si a las manos fuertes les dijesen que pase lo que pase la FED no saldra al rescate, seguiria la bolsa subiendo?
> 
> Trump se juega la reelecion a que la bolsa se mantenga en maximos, yo siempre pense, y de hecho no descarto, que habria una correccion este mes moderada, con el objetivo de seguir subiendo y tener los maximos en noviembre, pero puede que el plan sea otro. Puede que poco antes de la reeleccion veamos un maremoto para desestabilizar a Trump e intentar el asalto por parte de Biden, que lo consigan o no, pues ni idea.



Y de cara a las elecciones USA
¿no es mas efectivo crear un conflicto internacional, y usar el "con nosotros o traidores"?

USA siempre ha sabido crear conflictos cuando le ha interesado.
Los nuevos actores en la geopolitica pueden complicar las cosas pero yo no descartaría algun conflicto grande en los próximos meses.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Ago 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Y de cara a las elecciones USA
> ¿no es mas efectivo crear un conflicto internacional, y usar el "con nosotros o traidores"?
> 
> USA siempre ha sabido crear conflictos cuando le ha interesado.
> Los nuevos actores en la geopolitica pueden complicar las cosas pero yo no descartaría algun conflicto grande en los próximos meses.



No creo ni de lejos, si algo ha demostrado Trump es que su prioridad era la economica en su pais, de hecho no se ha metido en 4 años en conflictos belicos, ya llegaran los premios nobel de la paz a liarla parda, esos si son amigos de guerras y meterse en todos los charcos, Trump se ha limitado a comportarse como un empresario, poco mas, imagino que los halcones estaran hasta los wuebos de este presidente y hay muchos intereses cruzados para quitarlo de enmedio, la gente piensa que los republicanos son una extrema derecha radical o algo asi, problemas de compresion lectora y de conocimientos economicos y politicos, los realmente expansionistas en USA son los democratas, esos si son peligrosisimos para la paz mundial y si gana Biden volveremos a ver guerras generalizadas al tiempo.
Eso si la propaganda dice que ellos son hombres de paz y properidad. Todavia recuerdo al premio nobel de la paz viendo por la tv polla en mano como reventaban a Bin Laden en directo y todo lo que ocurrio despues con el cadaver, jijiji, y el equipo que asalto Pakistan, eso un premio nobel de la paz, el adalid de la justicia en el mundo, la virgen lo que es capaz de hacer la propaganda, desde luego Gooebels estaria orgulloso de sus hijos americanos. Hoy este tio trabajaria para un gigante norteamericano fijo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (24 Ago 2020)

*¿Burbuja, o salto de escalón histórico?, el "Crash bursátil" puede esperar*

El articulo que traigo a colación, viene a ser una reflexión mas de largo plazo, y de lo que ha acontecido en los años 2018/2020.

Por supuesto, es solo mi punto de vista técnico, ya que por sentimiento, y como consecuencia de que una gran mayoría inversora no ha sido capaz de subirse al carro tecnológico, *oportunidad sin igual dada por el Covid, y que bajo mi opinión ha sido un nuevo salto de escalón tecnológico, aprovechando el nuevo Orden Mundial.*

El que se discutan ciertas cosas, me producen risa, pues la realidad es la realidad, es cierto que estamos ante la disyuntiva de dos mercados, uno débil, y otro que ya era fuerte, y también era nuevo, y a consecuencia del COVID se ha afianzado mucho mas.

Por supuesto, ahora todos dicen ver una burbuja, todos se frotan los ojos con esos cortos sobre los TESLA, APPLE, etc etc, solo hay que dar una vuelta por Twitter, y otras redes sociales, foros etc.

El mes está siendo sencillamente brutal para el sector MEGA, un servidor lo pronostico el 20 de julio LINK :







No quiero repetirme, ni tampoco voy aconsejar nada, pero* el sector MEGA ha pegado una cornada TORO criminal, *gracias APPLE, por cierto prefiero ahora Amazon a Apple, jeje, pero bueno,* tanto sectores, como empresas, irán en alternancia, me importa mas el movimiento en general.

¿Estamos ante un salto de escalón histórico?*

Mi teoría es que si.

*¿Esta en Nasdaq 100 en burbuja?*

Mi teoría es que no, y mucho menos comparándolo con el año 2000.

*SP500 = MENSUAL *











Bajo mi punto de vista, ya se ha activado una señal, en una media histórica, clave, y a su vez nos encontramos en fase alcista histórica, como las que acontecen de 1950 a 1973, de 1982 a 2000, y de 2013 a ???????, quien diga que la próxima década será bajista, lo único que esta haciendo es un ejercicio de imaginación.

La media de 9 meses, es uno de los estudios estadísticos, que mas avanzado tengo, y realmente solo se ha asistido a 3 correcciones graves en 70 años, si, a pesar de las graves correcciones de 2018 y 2020, no han llegado a ser la grave corrección histórica, que todo el mundo esperaba.







Aquí hacemos un poco de zoom, y ya tenemos la primera pista,* la media de 9 mese vuelve a dar nuevos máximos, y vuelve a romper alcista, lo bueno es cuando esto ha ocurrido se ha visto largo recorrido*, pero bueno, eso me es indiferente, lo único que me deja ver está situacion, es que la señal de gran crash ,no solo nunca llego a darse, sino que ya no hay posibilidad.

*SP500 MENSUAL:*







*La pauta correctiva de la que estamos saliendo 2018/2020, tras dos correcciones graves, diciembre 2018, y 2020 corrección Covid, es la que marca el nuevo impulso para próximos años.*

¿y qué me dices del burbujón del NASDAQ de los que todos hablan?

FALSO, ni por asomo, no es la misma situacion del 2000, eso no quita de que se vayan a producir correcciones, o que haya alguna empresa que pueda tener alguna corrección puntual grave.

Daré mi opinión de largo plazo, y de corto plazo.

*NASDAQ 100 TRIMESTRAL:*







Ya conocen, pues artículos hay de sobra, que l*a era COVID, ha traído una fuerte inercia en valores tecnológicos, hasta el punto de que veo muchos comentarios de que estamos en la misma burbuja que en el año 2000.*

Y os parecerá curioso, a pesar de todo,* no hay ni sobrecompra similar por RSI, ni tampoco mas de un trimestre bajista, perdida de media de 9 meses, etc etc, *bajo mi punto de vista, en esta circunstancia, y aunque he visto gestores, como la *SICAV SMART SOCIAL*, *que esperan un gran crash a la zona soporte / resistencia del año 2017, *creo que bajo la temática de salto de escalón histórico tecnológico, gracias al Covid, *no espero una corrección mas allá de 8800 como mal mayor, incluso estando actualmente activado un objetivo de 12600, siempre que respete la zona del hueco dejado 10990 aproximadamente.

SP500 Trimestral:*







Como podéis comprobar, esta tesis de salida de plana correctiva 2018/2020, que ya he comentado con medias mensuales, igualmente es avalado por la gráfica logarítmica de*l SP500 trimestral, se aprecia dos cosas, ya está rompiendo en latencia, y en segundo lugar el RSI, ya esta saliendo de la zona de sobreventa, cortando banda inferio*r, desde luego, con un análisis logarítmico, se aprecian mucho mejor, no solo los saltos de escalón histórico, sino la perspectiva de lo que es burbuja o no.

La realidad, es que si uno busca en GOOGLE, y ya desde 2016 se hablaba de la burbuja de las FANNg, todos los años igual, y* en 2018/2019 ya era locura colectiva, todos pensaban igual.

Muy bien, ¿pero y el corto plazo?*

Personalmente, en plena campaña electoral no espero una gran corrección, ya lo dije en artículos anteriores, *no mas del 5% y seria una V rápida.

REALIDADES:

Par : CONSUMO DISCRECIONAL versus BÁSICO semanal.*







Pues en cierres semanales, se aprecia un break de resistencia, y puede ser alcista en el corto y largo plazo.

*Par TECNOLOGÍA / UTILIDADES SEMANAL:*







Se aprecia, que tras el break de Junio el movimiento se ha acelerado, habría que estar atentos.

*ACCIONES versus BONOS:*







Aquí tenemos una señal muy alcista de corto,y largo plazo.

*NASDAQ 100 SEMANAL* (Todos pendientes de una posible corrección, pero no hay nada sobre la mesa)







Es cierto, que está a algo mas de medio camino, entre el objetivo 12500/12600 puntos, e igualmente lejos del soporte, pero el flujo de dinero sigue en incremento, y no da señal de debilidad, *por lo tanto, el que esta comprando, no tiene razón de vender, y el que está esperando, no tiene punto de entrada.

NASDAQ DIARIO:*







Hay analistas que lo ven muy inclinado, y esa perspectiva de alturas asusta, todo depende de como se interprete, no se aprecia intención, ni aspecto de gran corrección,* pero sí hay compatibilidad con correcciones menores, como las 8 que llevamos en todo el trayecto alcista.*

Mi único consejo aqui,es alta vigilancia, intentar entrada en mini correcciones, y ajustar stops, y en cuanto a valores, por ejemplo huir de valores que han subido mucho en Agosto, por ejemplo Tesla, Apple, Nvidia etc etc e ir a por otros mas rezagados que han dado compra, ADOBE, AMAZON, MASTERCARD etc etc, *pues el Nasdaq puede seguir con esta inclinación alternando valores.

Igualmente puede alternar el sector MEGA CON EL SMALL.*

Esto es por supuesto, nada mas que mi opinión, no es recomendación de nada, tenemos que tener claro a que liga jugamos, cuando hay que defender y cuando atacar, pero también tenemos que tener claro EL LARGO PLAZO, que es la estadística de mayor probabilidad matemática, pues como todos sabéis, corto, y largo plazo son dos cosas distintas, como también los son tendencias alcistas, y tendencias bajistas, *no se trata de ser optimista sin cabeza, pero tampoco querer adelantarse a algo que el mercado no te está mostrando.*

Es tan malo ser muy optimista, como muy pesimista, pero es que ademas, el porcentaje de inversión hay que acomodarlo, en cada circunstancia, y la realidad por ahora, es que el largo plazo indica que estamos ante un salto de escalón histórico en precios, cuestión compatible con cualquier tipo de corrección, para mi esos mensajes que indican que esto se ha acabado, y que la próxima década será el kaos, le verdad, el análisis de largo plazo, no me lo está mostrando.

¿Burbuja, o salto de escalón histórico?, el "Crash bursátil" puede esperar


----------



## Harrymorgan (24 Ago 2020)

El FIN de una década GLORIOSA – bolsa con cabeza

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Ago 2020)

Powell reinventa la Reserva Federal: más empleo, más inflación y dinero barato durante un largo tiempo

Como estaba previsto, la Reserva Federal anunció el jueves un importante cambio en su política monetaria. De esta forma, el banco central de Estados Unidos está dispuesto a permitir que la inflación suba más de lo normal, es decir más de un 2%, para respaldar el mercado laboral y la economía en general.

En una medida que el presidente de la institucón, Jerome Powell, describió como una "actualización sólida" de las herramientas de la Fed, la institución acordó formalmente una política de "metas de inflación medias". Eso significa que permitirá que los precios suban "moderadamente" por encima del objetivo del 2% "durante algún tiempo" después de períodos en los que haya estado por debajo de esa meta.

Powell dijo durante su discurso virtual con motivo del tradicional Simposio de Jackson Hole, Wyoming, que esta transformación pone de manifiesto las lecciones que los funcionarios del banco central han aprendido en los últimos años sobre las dinámicas de la inflación, que no ha aumentado como se anticipaba, incluso cuando la tasa de paro llegó a caer a niveles históricamente bajos.

"Esto refleja nuestra opinión de que se puede mantener un mercado laboral sólido sin provocar un brote de inflación", recalcó el principal funcionario de la Fed. En la práctica, la medida implica que el banco central estará menos inclinado a subir los tipos de interés cuando caiga la tasa de paro. "A muchos les resultará contradictorio que la Fed quiera impulsar la inflación", reconoció Powell en sus comentarios. "Sin embargo, una inflación persistentemente baja puede plantear graves riesgos para la economía", avisó.

Los cambios llegan como parte de la conocida como "_Declaración Sobre Objetivos a Largo Plazo y Estrategia de Política Monetaria_", adoptada por primera vez en 2012, y cuyo objetivo es revisar las herramientas del banco central de EEUU. En un comunicado paralelo, el Comité Federal de Mercados Abiertos (FOMC, por sus siglas en inglés), de 17 miembros, confirmó haber aprobado unánimamente los cambios explicados por Powell. Este documento destacó algunas de las principales alteraciones como resultado de su revisión.

Sobre el mercado laboral, la Fed efectúa variaciones en su lenguaje, ya que a partir de ahora su atención a la situación del empleo a este lado del Atlántico estará basada en las "evaluaciones de la Fed de los déficits de empleo desde su nivel máximo". Previamente, el banco central se refería a las "desviaciones" desde el nivel máximo.

Si bien la modificación puede parecer insulsa, Powell recalcó que es significativa ya que manifiesta el aprecio de la Fed por los beneficios de un mercado laboral fuerte, "particularmente para muchas comunidades de ingresos bajos y moderados". "Este cambio puede parecer sutil, pero refleja que se puede mantener un mercado laboral sólido sin provocar un brote de inflación", aclaró.

La Fed ha expresado su preocupación por el impacto que la pandemia de coronavirus tiene sobre las rentas más bajas y las minorías del país, por lo que la alteración del lenguaje representa su compromiso para abordar este problema a medida que la economía se recupera. Powell indicó también que la Fed no establecerá una meta específica para la tasa de paro, sino que permitirá que las condiciones dicten lo que pueda considerarse como pleno empleo.

En cuanto a la estabilidad de precios, como ya adelantó Powell, el FOMC ajustó su estrategia y ahora "busca lograr una inflación media del 2% a lo largo del tiempo". Con este fin, la declaración revisada establece que después de períodos en los que la inflación ha estado persistentemente por debajo de dicho nivel, "la política monetaria apropiada probablemente permitirá alcanzar una inflación moderadamente superior al 2% durante algún tiempo".

La Fed reconoció explícitamente los desafíos para la política monetaria que plantea "un entorno de tipos de interés persistentemente bajos". En este sentido indicó que tanto en EEUU como en el resto del mundo, "es más probable que las tasas de interés de política monetaria se vean restringidas por su límite inferior efectivo que en el pasado".

La Fed aprueba unánimemente los cambios en su meta de inflación dando pie a una era más larga de dinero barato


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 Ago 2020)

*NASDAQ ¿es el 2000?: burbujas, verticalidades y desviaciones de medias*

A raíz del articulo publicado hace un par de días(LINK),*sobre la máxima desviación histórica, en la media de 200 respecto del precio de NASDAQ100,* y de otros artículos visto en las redes, hablando de la actual verticalidad del Nasdaq 100, traigo una serie de reflexiones, de lo que es mi teoría, la cual ya la he vertido en artículos anteriores, pero quiero añadir unos datos, tanto de historia, como zonas de compromiso a corto plazo, y a vigilar por la actual desviación en medias.:

Lo que traigo en este articulo,* es desvirtuar la narrativa de la verticalidad*, muchas veces basada en un análisis no logarítmico, sino lineales, lo que da lugar a interpretaciones desvirtuadas, y a males de alturas psicológicas.

Como escribía hace un mes y pico, cuando la megacapitalizacion daba señal de compra, observaba, que la industria de la megacapitalizacion comprendía ya 34 empresas, pero esto no significa, que solo las FAANS estén subiendo, sino que se han ido añadiendo cada vez mas empresas, que son las que capitalizan los 200B.

*La historia económica bursátil es una simple evolucion de capitalización, que por pura lógica natural tienen a elevarse en el tiempo,* todo esto, de algún modo u otro, está relacionado con el salto de escalón de precios históricas, de lo que tanto he hablado desde hace muchos años, y que no dejan de ser puntos en los indices, que ya no se vuelven a ver en la historia.

*VERTICALIDAD:

NASDAQ 100 TRIMESTRAL:*







*El hecho de aplicar una escala logarítmica, cambia todas las percepciones visuales sobre la verticalidad del precio, *personalmente, (aparte de la configuración de velas / volúmenes),yo suelo utilizar escala lineal para los cortos plazos, *pero para perspectivas de largo plazo, utilizo la escala logarítmica*, simplemente por justicia matemática, el análisis que realicemos sobre una serie en escala logarítmica contemplará* un importante factor psicológica de la rentabilidad medida en términos porcentuales, y no en términos absolutos, pero ademas el aumento de capitalización histórica implícita,* desvirtuando el factor lineal, pues no era lo mismo el NASDAQ 100 en el año 1990 ( subidas con mas baja capitalización del indice ), que en el año 2000, a las subidas que están aconteciendo año 2020,

*Como ya indiqué en el articulo anterior, los 8800 seria un tope tendencia, y el objetivo a corto plazo del NASDAQ 100 son los 12500, para largo plazo los 20000 puntos.

NASDAQ ANUAL:*







Si se aprecia el gráfico, la burbuja acaecida en el año 2000, no tiene nada que ver con la situación actual, *ojo hablamos de matemáticas, sin entrar en discusión, de lo que facturaban estas empresas en el año 2000, y lo que facturan ahora, o el nuevo paradigma de nuevo Orden Mundial Tecnológico.*

Como se aprecia, ya en el año 1991, tenemos una subida de 84%, pero si se fijan, año 1998 se sube un 85%,y en el año 1999 un 101%, en ambos casos, el año cerró en lo mas alto.

Pero actualmente, y tras 17 años, por fin en el 2017 se rompen dichos máximos históricos que marcaba la burbuja.com, desde entonces (2017) una rentabilidad de 26,80% de media anual en el NASDAQ 100.

*El OBJETIVO son los 20000 punto*s, recuerdo hace unos años cuando el NASDAQ100 estaba sobre 4000 puntos., un servidor en esta web, insertaba el objetivo de los 10000 puntos, siendo un articulo muy comentado con ironía y mofa por el personal, jeje. y no han pasado tantos años, creo recodar que seria 2014 (recuerdo hasta que se me insultaba, jaja).

*HISTORIA DEL NASDAQ 100:*







*Aunque comenzó en 1985, no tengo datos en mi plataforma hasta 1986,-

35 AÑOS, con una rentabilidad media anual de 17,83%,* desconozco la rentabilidad del total retorno.

Sí lo dividimos en etapas, desde *1986 hasta 1999, la rentabilidad anual era del 31%*, y como se observa, los dos últimos años hasta reventar la burbuja del año 2000, las rentabilidades fueron de *85,3% (1998) y de 101,95% )1999)*.

Es decir, realmente en el peor de los casos, los que entran en el año 1999 ( cuando el Nasdaq100 doblaba) son los que se comieron el marrón, puesto, que si la entrada fue en 1998 ya era caballo ganador, y esto también vale, para los que ahora intentan ponerse cortos, mucho cuidado, es que incluso, el que hubiera sido engullido por la burbuja*, y entrara en el año 2000, o finales del 1999, tras ello, con paciencia, en 16 años ya tendría una rentabilidad anualizada del 5.71% ( hasta 2016)

En cambio, el que entró CORTO en 1998, o 1999 ( comienzos),hubiera sido barrido para siempre*, la diferencia es que el cortoplacista, *como no adivine justo el momento, muere para siempre,* pues en solo un año puede ser barrido, y perder el 100% de la inversión, de igual manera, el que va para largo siempre va a tener la posibilidad de recuperar el 100% de la inversión, (pues aunque pinchen empresas o quiebren algunas, siempre entraran otras nuevas en el indice).

Para mi el 2017,es otra etapa nueva, al romper la resistencia del año 2000, y aqui llevamos una rentabilidad media anualizada de 26,81%,* desde este punto de vista, no se han llegado a las rentabilidades desorbitadas preburbuja año 2000, *

La etapa de 2017, la marco como nueva era, donde el Nasdaq Internet comienza a expandirse con fuerza, gracias a los tráficos que se iniciaron en los dispositivos móviles, aumento de velocidad, y expansión de los datos a nivel mundial,_* marcando el 2020 otra nueva etapa de aceleración, la era histórica del COVID19, otra oportunidad única de haber entrado en el NASDAQ100.*_

Por lo tanto, por el aspecto matemático, y aunque las rentabilidades, ya son mayores a la media histórica analizada, de *17,83%, no deja de se menos cierto, que estamos aun en etapa de expansión tecnológica era COVID19.*

El futuro no lo conozco, pero todas las posibilidades están sobre la mesa, vigilaría cuando la expansión en los tráficos INTERNET termina, *pero lo cierto y verdad, no son las mismas verticalidades acaecidas en la burbuja.com, 

DESVIACIÓN DE MEDIAS :*

A nivel técnico, teniendo ya una desviación considerable 29% RESPECTO A LA MEDIA DE 200 SESIONES, lo único que hay que tener es vigilancia de primeras medias, y adecuación del % de cartera que exponemos:

*NASDAQ SEMANAL:*







La realidad, es que una vez, que en semanal se entra en este nivel, nada opta para estar así, incluso unos meses mas ( si consideramos la posibilidad de que no lo van a tirar en exceso, y menos un crash, antes de elecciones USA), por lo tanto, viendo la situacion,y la fuerza que lleva, yo no me arriesgaría a cortos.

*NASDAQ DIARIO:*







Sigue el incremento de flujos, toques a medias de 9 o 20 sesiones son compatibles con alcismo, pero _*dada la lejanía de la media de 200 sesiones, la experiencia me dice, tal como lo he visto, en otras ocasiones, que la media de 50 sesiones, es clave mantenerla, sobretodo cuando hay tal lejanía del precio, respecto de la media de 200 sesiones.*_

Si se rompiera la situacion, el primer nivel de parada podría ser los 10990, y* para una situacion de mas largo plazo los 8800 para un objetivo de 20000 puntos en el Nasdaq 100.*

Por lo tanto, si creemos que la media de 200 está demasiado alejada, tendremos que ajustarnos a tal situación, pero no tomar una decisión aun de vender, (sí se está comprando), y mucho menos de ponerse corto.

Por supuesto, no es ninguna recomendación, es simplemente mi opinión de *como atajar DESVIACIONES como la actua*l, pero las cuales, a su vez se encuentran dentro de un entorno de potencia alcista, sin haber dado signos algunos de vuelta.

Os traigo un estudio comparativo del DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL respecto al NASDAQ100:

_*Comparativa histórica DOW JONES versus NASDAQ100:*_







_DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL como mercado industrial débil ( aunque tiene componentes tecnológicos) pero no deja de llamarse industrial, en comparativa con el Tecnológico Nasdaq100._

Observando este par, vemos que la historia es alcista a favor del NASDAQ100, pero aun no ha llegado a la altura de la burbuja tecnológica, tampoco vemos que estemos en la situación del año 2000, sí bien es cierto que se ha salido de la inclinación, como observáis, la señal viene justo en el año 2020, y antes del COVID 19 JEJEJE ¿alguien sabia algo? .

En semana se observa la ruptura alcista, lo que indica que aun el tecnológico Nasdaq 100 lo puede ir haciendo mejor.

*DIARIO: NASDAQ 100 versus DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL:*







Se aprecia ruptura alcista, y aqui* se observa más claramente la apreciación de que tras un largo lateral, al inicio de 2020 es ruptura alcista en este par,* (parece como si los actuantes conocieran la llegada del COVID19 jeje) luego también se observa la gran subida del par cuando se presenta el COVID19, el que hubiera vigilado este par, e invertido en ello, estará muy contento,* actualmente señal de compra aun para el NASDAQ100 respecto al DOW JONES INDUSTRIAL.*

En fin, una vez mas expongo mi opinión, de como interpretar el momento actual del mercado, las vigilancias de las desviaciones precios respecto a medias importantes, las vigilancias sectoriales, las vigilancias de los tráficos datos internet mundiales, en definitiva el corto y largo plazo.

Esta vez ademas de vigilar la zonas de corto plazo, cuento un poco la historia del NASDAQ100, un indice con 35 años de historia, con mas volatilidad que otros indice, pero, con* una rentabilidad anual histórica, de casi el 18%*, con total retorno podría rozar el 20%, superando en mas de dos veces, la rentabilidad conseguida por el indice madre SP500. 

La historia seguirá. 

NASDAQ ¿es el 2000?: burbujas, verticalidades y desviaciones de medias


----------



## Harrymorgan (3 Sep 2020)

Hoy todo bastante rojillo...

¿ empezamos la corrección?


----------



## mol (3 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy todo bastante rojillo...
> 
> ¿ empezamos la corrección?



No me jodas... ya hubo una igual hace un par de meses o algo asi, y todo volvio a subir

Pero acojona esto, si, ya que todo Dios esta hablando de que va a quebrar, algun dia tendra que pasar, o no ? esto va p'arriba ? 

Tampoco era normal estas semanas alcistas que hemos tenido, no ha parado de subir!


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy todo bastante rojillo...
> 
> ¿ empezamos la corrección?



Todo, hasta la plata y el oro. No?


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Todo, hasta la plata y el oro. No?



Llevan laterales ya un tiempo. No soy un experto en técnico pero parece que el soporte entorno 1920 el oro y 26,50 la plata lo están aguantando bastante bien. Si lo pierden sí que se pueden ir bastante más abajo, y sería un buen momento para recargar en mi opinión.

Realmente ahora mismo creo que cualquier día puede pegar un petardazo para arriba o para abajo, hay riesgo estando y hay riesgo no estando, pero como a l/p los veo claramente alcistas creo que es mejor estar y comerse la posible bajada que no estar y perderse la posible subida.

El que vaya en acciones tiene que elegir muy bien, pues cuando pegue el bajón ( que llegará) va a haber muchas que no van a recuperar niveles previos en bastante tiempo


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Sep 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Hoy todo bastante rojillo...
> 
> ¿ empezamos la corrección?




Pues parece que sí.... a ver como cierra hoy y sobre todo lo que hace la próxima semana.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (4 Sep 2020)

*Corrección sana, pero en antesala de elecciones difícil un gran "crash"*

Bueno señores, la corrección al fin llego,* por otra parte sana, porque sencillamente, el mes de AGOSTO ha sido brutal,* y esa velocidad de subida necesitaba descanso.

Un servidor, marco objetivos en el SP500 de 3488 PUNTOS, pero se ha excedido en casi 100 puntos, mas, Es Agosto, OK, pero el movimiento alcista sigue activado.

Siguen valiendo para SP500 como zonas claves, 3200/3225, que serian buenas zonas para cargar de nuevo, sino se respetase las zonas de 3370/80 ( zona de soporte / resistencia) ( como máximo hasta el martes para reacción).

En cuanto al NASDAQ100, en el contexto, de los artículos pasados, sigo pensando que estamos en un salto de escalón histórico en tecnológico 2018/2020, y como ya argumentaba en el articulo LINK " Burbuja o salto de escalón histórico" = " COMENTABA:

*"""no espero una corrección mas allá de 8800 como mal mayor , incluso estando actualmente activado un objetivo de 12500, siempre que respete la zona del hueco dejado 10990 aproximadamente"""".*

Ese objetivo de 12500 es el que venia barajando, sí bien es cierto no se ha tocado, la cercanía en futuros fue muy próxima 12469 creo recordar.

Es cierto que no me esperaba esa velocidad, y plantarnos a principio de Septiembre, prácticamente en con los objetivos que marcaban las figuras chartistas

Pero el mercado es así, tampoco espero un gran crash ,sino una corrección normal, después de todo el trabajo realizado,* no creo que el SR Trump, y compañía, se arriesguen a llegar a elecciones con un mercado roto,* simplemente creo que están aligerando las euforias, para poner el mercado en una zona mas cómoda, si se va de madre, enchufan sin mas.

Situación del *NASDAQ 100 SEMANAL;*







Aunque la corrección parece muy intensa, hay que recordar que aun no se ha perforado el mínimo de la semana pasada, estaría en los entornos del 11500, pero ni siquiera se ha perforado la primera media movil, y el limite del canal alcista 11180, primer soporte retroceso fibonacci 11115

De perder ese canal , y los 11115, me plantearía los 10300 puntos como típico retroceso, dada la cercanía de otro punto importante el gap dejado en el escape 9990.

Pero ajustándome mas* DIARIO;*







*Como se observa, una caída del 5% no ocurría desde el 11 de junio, pero hemos asistido a retrocesos, incluso en futuros de -8/9%, la realidad, es que NO hay subidas sin dolor, el que diga lo contrario miente.*

La única diferencia, entre esas mini correcciones, y esta, es que se ha llegado al objetivo alcista que marcaba la estructura,, por lo tanto, un servidor piensa, que sí la caída se queda en los 11500 como máximo retroceso, y bajo mi experiencia, para retomar inercia alcista y volver a máximos, *entre viernes, lunes y martes debería frenarse* y volverse, (esto puede suceder), pero también, quizás lo mas lógico, es que la corrección sea como julio, sería más larga, y llevaría un par de semanas o tres, y lo mas probable es que _*mientras se respete la zona de 11000/11200 (canal alcista y media de 50 días) se volvería a máximos nuevamente.*_

*Los otros escenarios son menos probables, sin que antes haya algún rebote por el camino, serian zonas de 11300 o bien esperar las zonas de 9700/9900 , que seria volver al soporte / resistencia de la figura*, esto sería lógico, _pero dada la cercanía de elecciones, o lo hacen de manera muy rápida, con fulgurante vuelta en V, o es bastante menos probable, _*al encontrarnos ya en el tercer trimestre año electoral USA, estacionalmente muy favorable.*

Comentar que la temática COVID19 aun no ha terminado, y que los 3Q seguirán siendo mas favorables a estas empresas tecnológicas, que a las empresas tradicionales, simplemente, creo que estamos asistiendo a una corrección sana, pero como siempre digo, es responsabilidad del inversor, manejar las correcciones, según probabilidades y puntos,

Lo que si tenemos ya, es una zona de RESISTENCIA de largo plazo, los 12469 y creo que 12339 / en contado, zona que es probable volver a visitar este 2020, superarla tengo mas dudas, porque se he llegado a los 37%/38% de rentabilidad anual, y es lógico, que muchos inversores ya han hecho el año.

La tendencia es alcista, y el salto de escalón, sigue vigente, que cada cual juegue sus cartas como mejor sepa, las estrategias no son puntos concretos, de todos o nadas,, hay que escalonar las correcciones, hasta el limite tendencial.

De cualquier manera, si volvemos a máximos antes de elecciones, aqui ya si tendríamos que plantarnos, da igual que gane, tras elecciones pueden mover el árbol, y quizás ya una megacorrecion en condiciones, jeje.

Los puntos comentados, son referidos al contado, ya que en futuros, hay mucha mas manipulación correctiva, se suele exagerar mas.

Corrección sana, pero en antesala de elecciones difícil un gran "crash"


----------



## Pacohimbersor (4 Sep 2020)

*El final del sistema*

Hemos vivido muy bien. Era todo mentira, pero que nos quiten lo bailado.

Desde 1972, el sistema financiero mundial entró en una nueva fase explosiva. La potestad de los BC de emitir tanto dinero como fuera necesario, ha permitido elevar el nivel de vida, salir de la pobreza, mejorar la calidad de los servicios, con un coste oculto, pero continuo. La deuda inició una espiral destructiva, creciendo al principio, poco a poco, para a partir del año 2000, entrar en un círculo vicioso de más y más deuda, para mantener la ficción del crecimiento.

Los BC se han visto obligados a bajar los tipos de interés a cero y como eso no ha sido suficiente, entrar en el terreno surrealista de los tipos negativos. Ni aún asi, la economía se ha recuperado y en un paso adelante, empezaron a fabricar grandes cantidades de dinero, entregadas a la sociedad, para mantener la apariencia de tener todo bajo control. Como ni ha sido suficiente, el episodio del coronavirus ha puesto en apuros a los BC, concluyendo la FED con una declaración histórica en Marzo de 2020, por la cual, la QE, la inyección masiva de dinero, pasaba a ser infinita.

En los últimos meses, otros dos acontecimientos han puesto sobre el tapete otra vuelta de tuerca adicional. La Unión Europea acepta mutualizar la deuda por primera vez (un eufemismo sobre los eurobonos, para rescatar las economías de la crisis provocada por el coronavirus) y la FED ha admitido que la inflación podrá crecer por encima del 2%, sin elevar los tipos de interés, para evitar el colapso de las cuentas públicas y privadas, incapaces de pagar los intereses asociados a tipos más altos.

La inflación medida por las autoridades, sigue muy baja, pero todos sabemos que la inflación real es mucho más alta. Los parámetros de medición han ido cambiando convenientemente y si midiéramos la inflación con los controles de 1980, la inflación sería bastante más alta. Si, en 1980 no se compraban ordenadores y móviles, pero la inflación real debe estar en un punto entre lo medido ahora oficialmente y lo medido con las normas de 1980, en cualquier caso, superior a la inflación que marcan las estadísticas actuales.

LLegados a este punto sabemos algunas cosas, aunque no se mencionen en las políticas de los BC.

1º) *La deuda total es demasiado alta y sigue en aumento*. Solo es un ejemplo de la oficina de presupuestos americana, pero es evidente que ya no ocultan que la deuda seguirá creciendo exponencialmente.



2º) *Los tipos de interés no pueden subir mientras la deuda siga tan alta*. Todos los presupuestos de cada país endeudado, saltarían por los aires si los tipos suben solo unos pocos puntos.

El BCE bajó hace años los tipos a cero (incluso negativos). A pesar de la fuerte recuperación del PIB de la Unión europea (recordar España creciendo por encima del 3% durante años), los tipos han seguido inalterablemente bajos.



En los mercados emergentes estamos asistiendo a un desplome brutal de los tipos, como no se había visto nunca.



3º) *El crecimiento depende del aumento de deuda. Sin mayor deuda, no hay crecimiento.*



4º) *Los BC cada vez necesitan inyectar más dinero para mantener estable la economía*.

5º) *El incremento de la masa monetaria se ha vuelto absolutamente incontrolable.* Este gráfico nos muestra una situación que no es puntual, debido a un cisne negro como el coronavirus, sino que es un proceso largo , con fases de aceleración, pero con una tendencia clara. La aceleración final es la culminación de muchos años y no tiene vuelta atrás.






6º)* Es cuestión de tiempo, que tras las políticas de los BC, la velocidad de circulación del dinero, que permanece bajo mínimos, comience a subir.*

Este descenso en la velocidad del dinero es lo que nos ha salvado desde 1998 y ha permitido (sin efectos colaterales) el descenso de los tipos de interés.



7º). C*on la cantidad de dinero en circulación, en el momento en que la velocidad de circulación del dinero*, *comience a aumentar, la inflación será imparable.* ¿Y cuando subirá?. Desde el momento en que los BC entreguen dinero a la gente, de forma directa, como los cheques de Trump, el ingreso mínimo vital o la Renta Básica Universal.

8º) *Una inflación imparable, ata de pies y manos a los BC, y provoca la explosión del sistema financiero mundial. *

9º). *Los olvidados países emergentes son los que peor llevan la crisis del coronavirus*. No tienen BC poderosos, que facilitan dólares o euros para la recuperación (con una posible devaluación de su divisa como sucede en Turquía) y los disturbios sociales pueden hacer saltar una revolución.

Emerging Markets Face Instability As COVID Fuels Unrest







Además el ritmo de salidas de capital ha sido impresionante, mucho mayor que en el 2008.

Países emergentes: la economía se derrumba ante las múltiples consecuencias del Covid-19 - RankiaPro



10º). Siendo desastrosos todos los puntos anteriores, no hemos visto lo peor.

*El pico del petróleo se produjo en Noviembre de 2018 (pendiente de confirmar en los próximos años, por supuesto).*



Con las reservas de petróleo conocidas, sería posible aumentar la producción de nuevo, si (y el condicional es muy importante) se invierte lo suficiente. Desgraciadamente desde 2015, las inversiones se han desplomado y en 2020, se han vuelto a hundir.



Afortunadamente (quien lo diría), el coronavirus nos ha salvado de momento. La demanda de petróleo ha caído en picado y no se ha recuperado por completo.



Como consecuencia de la caída en la inversión durante tantos años, en el futuro próximo, la producción de petróleo seguirá una clara senda descendente. El decline de los campos hará su trabajo y al no tener nuevos proyectos, no será posible reponer los barriles perdidos por el decaimiento de los yacimientos. El shale oil ha sostenido la producción en solitario durante los últimos diez años y ahora también se ha hundido. Solo hace falta ver como las plataformas de perforación y los equipos de frac han llegado a mínimos históricos, para comprender que el shale oil no repuntará a corto plazo.


Por lo tanto, si a pesar de todo, superamos la crisis del coronavirus, el balance oferta demanda en el petróleo, causará un desastre en los precios (recordar la inflación de costes en la década de los 70) y volveremos a los problemas comentados de la elevada inflación. La transición renovable está en marcha, pero no puede hacer milagrosa en los próximos tres o cuatro años.


Resto del artículo (es muy, muy extenso) =>_ El final del sistema._


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Sep 2020)

Gracias, buen artículo, lo preocupante es que esto no tiene vuelta atrás, quien no atesore oro, bitcoins, va a ver cómo su capital se diluye. Actualmente lo más absurdo es tener fiat, eso no vale nada, está muerto.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (8 Sep 2020)

*¿El "mini crash" puede haber sido suficiente?*

Reflexionando, sobre lo ocurrido en la sesión del viernes, creo que la corrección puede haber sido suficiente, comentando los escenarios, *os contaba que no esperaba un gran crash, mas allá de una corrección sana y breve*, no obstante, no somos adivinos, por eso marqué una zonas ( LINK), el primer escenario ha sido respetado, de momento.

Pero antes, y para situarnos en contexto, los que me siguen, ya conocían que marqué para el NASDAQ 100 un objetivo de 12500 puntos, de la misma manera, pienso que NO estamos en un escenario de burbuja, en el Nasdaq 100m ni en la bolsa americana,*sino en un salto de escalón histórico en precios.*

Si bien es cierto, que el objetivo marcado, a corto plazo se ha realizado en un "plis plas"

Y hemos asistido, o estamos asistiendo, a otra corrección más, por otro lado lógica.

Bajo esta tesitura, no voy a negar, que existen determinadas empresas, con subidas meteóricas, pero no es menos cierto, que hay muchos analistas, y gestoras, que siguen sin enterarse de la película, *y del gran salto tecnológico al que hemos asistido.*

Con lo cual, un servidor piensa, que ya no va a ser posible, ver precios de tecnológico, por debajo de la era PRECOVID, ,* dado el salto de escalón histórico 2018/2020 en NASDAQ INTERNET.*

¿Que ocurrió el viernes?

*APPLE DIARIO:*







Tras la espectacular subida de Agosto, corrige un -19%, desde máximos, realiza una espectacular vela con larga sombra inferior, con un gran volumen,* evidentemente, esto no lo hacen las manos débiles*, el hecho de que primer valor en capitalización mundial, haga esto, me deja pocas dudas, estas compras solo las hacen las manos fuertes, *alguien entro a saco el viernes, aprovechando el retroceso*, pero es que ademas, si obsrevan, desde que rompe en agosto, *aqui en APPLE , están entrando SOLO MANOS FUERTES.*

¿Buscamos el cisne negro? ¿la empresa burbuja?, que pudiera ser el detonante, como suele ocurrir en todas las burbujas históricas:

*TESLA DIARIO:*








*Pues idéntico, *hemos visto que desde máximos, corrige un -24%, y de repente alguien entra, los volúmenes positivos son mas que los negativos, ¿cierres de cortos?

¿Pero es todo el* NASDAQ* una burbuja?

Bajo mi opinión NO. Hay empresas, y empresas.

*MICROSOFT DIARIO:*







Como la mayoría de megacapitalizaciones, han respetado la media de 50 sesiones, es cierto, que en la jornada del viernes no terminó en positivo, pero si que hubo una curiosa recuperación. En cuanto a tráficos internet, en AGOSTO, ha vuelto a incrementar tráficos mundiales, sí bien es cierto que no consigue estar en tráficos superiores a la era post Covid (Abril), el salto que realiza Microsoft en los tráficos, de Febrero a Abril, fue sencillamente brutal.

*ALPHABET DIARIO:*







Es una de las megacapitalizaciones mas rezagadas, vuelve a aumentar tráficos, en todas las vertientes de negocio, realmente por análisis técnico, esta corrección seria perfecta, pull back a resistencia superada, respeta la media de 50 sesiones, anteriormente como en todas, esta el cruce de oro, medias 50/200.

*Se aprecia larga sobra inferior en la sesión de viernes, el que vea aqui burbuja, no sabe a que esta jugando.

FACEBOOK DIARIO.*







*Facebook, es un caso parecido a APPLE, aqui lo que se ve son manos fuertes,* identifico a todo lo comentado anteriormente, este agosto, igualmente aumenta ligeramente tráficos, aunque* a mi me gusta mas TWITTER,* los aumentos de tráficos son mas significativos,* Twitter se esta expansionado muy fuerte en los últimos meses*, este mes de agosto, llama la atención, de que sea en España, donde tenga su mejor quinto dato mundial, con aumentos del trafico del 12%.

*AMAZON DIARIO:*







Amazon, es otra empresa, en la cual muchos en burbuja, y siguen sin enterarse de la película, sobre la media de 50 sesiones, vela con gran larga sombra inferior ¿quién entró? jeje.

Lo curioso de Amazon, es que aumenta tráficos mundiales, en Agosto. haciendo nuevos records históricos, cosa que no consiguen otras grandes como ALIBABA, MELI, SALES FORCE, WALMART y algunas mas del comercio retail , las cuales, han tenido peores datos en Agosto, que en Julio, y a su vez, en toda la época pandemica.

Por lo tanto AMAZON, sigue la expansión geográfica a toda maquina.

Los medios de PAGO, MASTERCARD, Y PAYPAL siguen haciendo records de trafico mundiales.

*NETFLIX / DIARIO:*







La incluyen en las Faans, AUNQUE no es la TOP5, es cierto que aumenta tráficos agosto respecto a julio, pero no consigue los records que conseguía en ABRIL, aqui, al contrario que en otras, síme da mas la sensación, de que la mano fuerte se esta yendo, y aunque respeta la media de 50 sesiones, y la estructura alcista, *no me gusta, como un servidor tampoco estaría en TESLA.*

Lo que quiero decir, que _*no todo el NASDAQ 100 está en supuesta burbuja, ( según mediciones tradicionales)*_ y que las subidas son consecuencia de aumentos en tráficos, facturaciones, superación de expectativas cuando dan resultados etc etc, es evidente, que *la situacion de APPLE, no es la de TESLA, o la situacion de MICROSOFT, ALPHABET O FACEBOOK no es la de NETFLIX, en cuanto a decir que AMAZON es burbuja, o esta caro, tiene sus matices. jeje.*

Como indique en el articulo, de verticalidades, medias, y burbuja NASDAQ 100 (LINK), para mi, cuando hay ya una cierta diferencia, entre medias de 200 sesiones y precio que marca el indice, *es clave, la vigilancia de la media de 50 sesiones.*

¿Será suficiente la corrección vista el viernes?,diría que hay una alta probabilidad de que SI, pero sea o no sea cierto, si es realidad, que ya tenemos un punto importante de vigilar, y en bolsa trabajamos con posibilidades/probabilidades, *nadie es adivino, ni siquiera los que llevan intentando o queriendo intentar acertar el TECHO de mercado, la eterna burbuja.*

Me chirría, que aun hay personal, diciendo querer volver a ver al NASDAQ 100 en los 5000 puntos, como sí en estos años no se hubiera producido hitos históricos, como es una revolución tecnológica o de internet, que ha cambiado el mundo, las industrias, y las empresas.

Una cuestión, es que en algún momento el sectorial tecnológico. ya no sea tan interesante como otros, pero hay puntos en el NASDAQ 100 que ya se han saltado para no ser vistos nunca mas. Que nadie espere una corrección del - 90% como existió en el año 2000, diria, que con una alta probabilidad, será ya muy dificil ver puntos inferiores a los vistos no solo en el año 2019, sino VER ,los puntos anteriores Febrero 2020 / PRECOVID

Observaciones en estrategias de pares:

*CONSUMO DISCRECIONAL / CONSUMO BÁSICO DIARIO:*







Se respeta la media de 50 sesiones, y de momento, no se puede decir que exista configuración bajista, *esto no quita, que haya sectores del consumo básico, y empresas, que pueda ya ser buen momento de ir situándose,

TECNOLÓGICO / UTILIDADES DIARIO:*







Sectorial UTILITIES, que podría tener su momento, pero de momento, respecto al tecnológico, se ha parado en la zona comentada de 50 sesiones, no existe confirmación técnica de cambios.

*NASDAQ DIARIO:*







La zona soportada en la sesión del viernes, es muy importante, en caso contrario, la corrección seria mas amplia, y a 60 días de elecciones, podría ser, pero lo veo mas difícil, como comentaba hace días, sí es posible una corrección por lógica, más profunda, *pero no habría tiempo para hacer la V de cara a elecciones USA.*

Tampoco estoy diciendo que los 12500 se vayan a superar, porque estimo, que el inversor que llega a un 38% de rentabilidad en este 2020, tiene el año hecho, no tiene porque arriesgar en tecnológico, pero sí es posible, tras esta caída, tener la parada aqui, y volver a máximos en algún momento. 

En cuanto al cambio sectorial, todo es posible, pero yo creo que hay empresas del tecnológico/ internet, que van a seguir teniendo buenos resultados 3Q y 4Q, y facturaciones en incremento, pero quizás,* en algún momento haya mejor ecuación riesgo rentabilidad en otros sectoriales, es obvio, hay que estar atentos.*

¿El "mini crash" puede haber sido suficiente?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 Sep 2020)

*El BIS alerta de la desconexión entre las Bolsas y la realidad económica*

*Los mercados bursátiles mundiales han subido más del 50% desde que se hundieron en marzo*

El Banco Internacional de Pagos de Basilea (BIS, por sus siglas en inglés) ha alertado de las disparidad entre las cotizaciones que arrojan los mercados financieros y la realidad económica, en su informe trimestral publicado hoy. "Basándonos en un amplio conjunto de indicadores, es difícil no ver una cierta diferencia entre los precios de los activos de riesgo y las perspectivas económicas" afirmó Claudio Borio, Jefe del Departamento Monetario y Económico del BIS.

"No sabemos exactamente cómo van a terminar estas tensiones. Hay bastante incertidumbre sobre la evolución del virus, y eso tendrá grandes implicaciones para los mercados financieros y para la política en general", añadió Borio. Los mercados bursátiles mundiales han subido más del 50% desde que se hundieron en febrero y marzo, a pesar de la brutal caída que la economía mundial está sufriendo este año.

Borio añadió que la retirada de las políticas acomodaticias "no es para hoy, ni para mañana ni incluso para pasado mañana", pero es un asunto que deberá afrontarse. Por ahora, añadió la fase más difícil de la crisis está aún por delante. "Estamos pasando de la fase de liquidez a la defase de solvencia", concluyó. En esta fase de solvencia," el verdadero desafío es distinguir entre empresas viables e inviables, lo que, dada la incertidumbre sobre los patrones económicos futuros, no es sencillo", añadió. También está sobre la mesa la cuestión de la deuda generada por las medidas adoptadas para mitigar el impacto de la crisis.

*Perspectivas*
"Las perspectivas de crecimiento de la economía global se mantienen generalmente tibias, lo que anticipa que la pérdida del producto interior bruto (PIB) no se recuperará hasta antes de finales de 2021", según el informe del BIS. De hecho, muchas empresas han revisado a la baja sus perspectivas de crecimiento, en algunos casos de forma significativa, en algunas de las mayores economías avanzadas, indica el organismo.

Borio también ha comentado las divergencias entre el comportamiento bursátil de los distintos sectores. "Las ganancias han sido mayores en sectores que se beneficiarán más de los cambios económicos que puede inducir la pandemia, como el tecnológico y el de atención sanitaria".

Sectores muy cíclicos como los de materiales básicos y de consumo también han subido en Bolsa por las expectativas de los inversores en la recuperación económica. Por el contrario, las acciones de empresas financieras, inmobiliarias y energéticas han bajado debido a los retos a los que se enfrentan. En el caso concreto de los bancos preocupa su baja rentabilidad y la acumulación de activos de mala calidad crediticia en sus balances, según el BIS.

El BIS alerta de la desconexión entre las Bolsas y la realidad económica


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 Sep 2020)

*Las lecciones de la burbuja bursátil Nifty Fifty sobre la burbuja actual.*

Situación de bolsas y mercados. Las lecciones de la burbuja bursátil Nifty Fifty sobre la burbuja actual.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Sep 2020)

El colapso del sistema llevará el oro a los 30.000 dólares

Una 'gran trampa de liquidez' amenaza con taponar los estímulos que deben reanimar la economía


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Sep 2020)




----------



## Pacohimbersor (21 Sep 2020)

Fuertes caídas de la banca tras filtrarse operaciones para sortear la ley de blanqueo


----------



## Pacohimbersor (26 Sep 2020)

*Montaña rusa hacia un fin de año en Bolsa muy volátil*

*La pandemia, las elecciones de EE UU y el Brexit pueden dejar nuevas caídas, aunque no al nivel de marzo*







No hablamos de cisnes negros sobre el devenir de las Bolsas. De momento no hay sorpresas como la que sirvió al economista Nassin Nicholas Taleb para elaborar esta teoría al descubrirse en el siglo XVII que en Australia existían cisnes negros. El mundo financiero tiene por delante un calendario de incertidumbres muy concreto: evolución de la Covid-19, el Brexit o las elecciones de Estados Unidos en noviembre. Estas certezas se mezclan con la evolución del petróleo en los próximos meses, la marcha de la inflación, la valoración de los mercados y hasta dónde llega el crecimiento de la deuda pública para hacer frente a los estragos de la pandemia. Y el dinero en la Bolsa ha empezado a ponerse nervioso ante este panorama hasta final de año.

En este septiembre se han conocido caídas importantes dictadas desde las Bolsas estadounidenses y en los últimos días se empalman las sesiones a la baja. El tecnológico Nasdaq lleva en el mes una caída del 9%, mientras el Ibex 35 se deja más del 5% y el EuroStoxx 50 pierde el 4,5%. ¿Qué piensan los expertos sobre lo que puede pasar con estas incertidumbres que pesan sobre el mercado? ¿Cómo condicionarán el futuro de las Bolsas? El responsable de estrategia de inversión de la gestora Martin Currie (grupo Franklin Templeton), Kim Catechis, es claro en su respuesta: “El panorama es feo, muy feo”. Y, por supuesto, la Covid-19 lidera el peligro para el mundo del dinero.

*La pandemia de nuevo descontrolada*
Catechis cree que los inversores no se han dado cuenta de que la pandemia está descontrolada en el mundo. Además, se queja de que a diferencia de los bancos centrales que muestran una enorme cooperación, los Gobiernos van cada uno por su cuenta, con la excepción de la Eurozona. Esta situación traerá una fuerte volatilidad a las Bolsas que solo desaparecerá cuando llegue una vacuna efectiva contra el virus. Pero también matiza el optimismo sobre la vacuna: “cuando se descubra, para que llegue a toda la población se tardaría unos 18 meses. Lo ideal es que no haya un solo proveedor del remedio sino 4 ó 5 disponibles que acorten este periodo. Eso sí, como la Bolsa adelanta acontecimientos, cuando se presente una vacuna efectiva el rally será muy pronunciado”, explica.

Esta segunda ola de la Covid-19 es para Félix López, socio director de atl Capital, la mayor incertidumbre para las Bolsas, con un crecimiento exponencial en las curvas de contagio. “El confinamiento es la única solución efectiva hasta que aparezca una vacuna. Ahora sabemos las consecuencias y se han puesto en marcha políticas monetarias y fiscales que suavizarán el impacto que conocimos en marzo”, indica. Y explica que, a la hora de invertir, la Bolsa es menos cara que, por ejemplo, la renta fija.

La segunda ola de la Covid-19 es menos dura que en marzo pero el contagio se dispara
Patrik Lang, director de estrategia de renta variable global de Julius Baer se atreve a cuantificar el castigo que la Covid-19 puede representar sobre el S&P 500 (ha caído el 7% en septiembre): “no vemos mucho más del 10% a la baja de los niveles actuales en el S&P 500 y no esperamos una caída sostenida por debajo de los 3.100 puntos. El mercado debería tocar fondo en octubre”. Y esta visión la basa en las medidas (pruebas, rastreo, cierre de locales, mascarillas) que son más eficientes, en que los casos mortales no han aumentado de forma significativa en Europa y en que las nuevas infecciones se deben principalmente a actividades sociales más que económicas, lo que cuestiona la necesidad de cierres empresariales”, concluye.

*Hacia un Brexit duro y sin acuerdo*
El índice FTSE 100 del Reino Unido ha bajado más del 20%, mientras que el índice Euro Stoxx 600 ha caído un poco más del 11% en lo que va de año en libras esterlinas y euros, respectivamente. Si comparamos los dos en euros, al Reino Unido le va aún peor debido a la debilidad de la libra en relación con el euro, mientras que la fecha límite del 31 de diciembre de 2020 para acordar los términos de su futura relación se acerca rápidamente.

Mobeen Tahir, director asociado de Wisdom Tree, explica que aunque la pandemia está causando más daño económico a Reino Unido que a Europa, el factor Brexit no puede ignorarse. La Unión Europea (UE) representa el 43% de todas las exportaciones del Reino Unido y el 51% de todas las importaciones del Reino Unido. La participación del Reino Unido en el comercio de la UE no es insignificante, ya que el Reino Unido representa el 14,9% de todas las exportaciones de la UE y el 10% de todas las importaciones de la UE. La ruptura sin un acuerdo comercial propicio pondrá las exportaciones del Reino Unido en una desventaja competitiva y le afectará mucho más que a la UE.

Las presidenciales de EE UU van a ser, junto al virus, un gran foco de incertidumbre
“La política arriesgada y el engaño han sido características típicas de cada etapa de las negociaciones del Brexit y un acuerdo de último momento sigue siendo bastante posible. Cualquier acuerdo que se concrete en el último minuto probablemente tenga un alcance bastante estrecho, y se centrará principalmente en evitar aranceles y cuotas en la fabricación. Eso equivaldría a un Brexit bastante duro”, explica Paul O’Connor, responsable de multiactivos de Janus Henderson, que considera que la caída vivida en la libra esterlina es solo un comienzo.

*Otra victoria de Trump, ¿mejor para las Bolsas?*
Los analistas consultados coinciden en que una victoria de Donald Trump en las elecciones presidenciales de Estados Unidos del próximo 3 de noviembre favorecería a las Bolsas por sus políticas proempresa, que se concretan en menos impuestos. Aun así, también consideran que será Joe Biden el vencedor de estas elecciones. También apuntan a estas elecciones como el factor de más volatilidad para las Bolsas después de la marcha de la Covid-19. De esta visión general discrepa Kim Catechis ya que las encuestas dicen que los votantes republicanos irán en masa a las urnas, mientras los demócratas optarán en mayor medida por el voto por correo. “Ello provocará una sombra de dudas sobre estas elecciones con su reflejo en los mercados ya que el recuento total podría finalizar a mediados de diciembre”, añade el responsable de estrategia de inversión de la gestora Martin Currie (grupo Franklin Templeton).

El equipo de la gestora Natixis IM Iberia apuesta de manera mayoritaria por una victoria del candidato demócrata Joe Biden que, aunque puede ser favorable para la economía y el comercio mundial, no lo será tanto para las Bolsas, al contrario de lo que ocurriría con una eventual reelección de Trump, dado el carácter proempresarial y de reducción de impuestos que caracteriza a la Administración republicana.

Didier Saint-Georges, miembro del comité estratégico de inversión de la gestora Carmignac, apunta que el mayor problema podría ser la incertidumbre en torno al proceso electoral, con un clima interno muy tenso en los debates, y un resultado posiblemente igualado que abra las puertas a desafíos feroces. “Los aumentos de impuestos proyectados podrían moderarse y, a la inversa, el gasto en infraestructura sería una medida keynesiana típica. El compromiso de Biden con las energías renovables preocupa al sector energético tradicional, mientras que el enfoque de apoyo a la población favorecería a los sectores de consumo”. Y añade: “La posición frente a China ciertamente se mantendría muy firme, aunque más pacífica, pero el cambio más notable podría ocurrir frente a Europa, hacia una relación menos amenazante y más cooperativa”, afirma Saint-Georges.

Por último, Mona Mahajan, estratega de inversión en Estados Unidos de Allianz Global Investors explica que “el presidente Trump y el exvicepresidente Biden tienen puntos de vista notablemente diferentes sobre el impuesto de sociedades, la energía y el comercio entre Estados Unidos y China, que pueden tener un impacto sustancial en los mercados y en las carteras de los inversores”. Y añade: “la tecnología emergente (incluida la 5G, la inteligencia artificial y la ciberseguridad), las infraestructuras y la energía limpia pueden tener unas perspectivas sólidas después de las elecciones”.

*El faro del Nasdaq, ¿burbuja tecnológica?*
A medio plazo quedan otras incógnitas, sobre todo la relativa a cómo se financiarán los elevados déficits públicos que dejará en herencia la ingente emisión de deuda con la que se está dando respuesta a la pandemia. Pero en el horizonte cercano inquieta la valoración de unas Bolsas con muy distinta evolución, en las que los índices tecnológicos despuntan sin apenas pausa y donde cada vez es mayor la polarización entre los sectores ganadores y perdedores de la crisis: compañías disruptivas y vinculadas a la salud frente a la vieja economía.
Patrik Lang del banco Julius Baer descarta que el rally de los valores tecnológicos entrañe una burbuja tecnológica. “En Europa y EEUU, el sector cotiza con una prima del 30% respecto al mercado en general. Esto está en línea con el promedio de los últimos 20 años y se debe al fuerte crecimiento de las ganancias del sector, de alrededor del 20%.” Además, “el factor decisivo actual es si las empresas podrán mantener su fuerte crecimiento de beneficios y suponemos que este será el caso en los próximos años y que, por tanto, las valoraciones serán sostenibles”, concluye.

Montaña rusa hacia un fin de año en Bolsa muy volátil


----------



## Pacohimbersor (3 Oct 2020)

El reloj de la inversión ya marca que ha llegado la hora de invertir en ciclo


----------



## uberales (28 Oct 2020)

En países tipo Italia o España no me creo otro confinamiento a lo bestia...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Nov 2020)

*La vacuna de Pfizer hizo saltar por los aires los algoritmos de los hedge funds en Wall Street*

Los modelos no habían previsto la llegada de una vacuna tan efectiva
El lunes 9 de noviembre, los mercados financieros vivieron una jornada histórica. Los datos revelados por Pfizer sobre su vacuna fueron mucho mejores de los esperado y llegaron antes de lo que se creía. Selectivos como el Ibex 35 rebotaron más de un 8%, mientras que el resto de índices vivieron subidas intradía sin parangón en los últimos años. La euforia fue tal que cogió a contrapié a los algoritmos que mueven las decisiones de inversión de decenas de fondos.

Jon Quigley, gestor de la firma financiera Great Lakes Advisors, reconoce en una entrevista con _Bloomberg_ que probablemente debería haber intuido que se avecinaba algo grande, aunque sus modelos de riesgo no lo estuvieran anticipando. Estos modelos están basados, en muchos casos, en la probabilidad tras haber estudiado acontecimientos pasados, pero si el presente funciona de otra forma diferente los modelos quedan desfasados.

Justo un día después de que el gestor de Great Lakes Advisors viera el programa _60 Minutos _de la CBS sobre los esfuerzos sin precedentes de Estados Unidos para implementar una vacuna cuando llegue, Pfizer reveló los grandes progresos en su cura para la pandemia.

Esos nuevos datos sobre la vacuna generaron los movimientos más grandes de la cartera de Quigley, con una exposición de 3.900 millones de dólares. Aunque los índices de referencia en la bolsa aplaudieron la noticia, los estilos más populares del trading cuantitativo (dirigido por robots que generan algoritmos a través de ecuaciones matemáticas) de Wall Street se vieron afectados por *una tormenta histórica*.







"Sucedieron hechos que estadísticamente nunca podrían suceder", asegura el director de inversiones en una entrevista telefónica desde Florida. Estos movimientos de precios del pasado lunes solo ocurren una vez cada 5.944 x 1025 días, en una serie normalizada de retornos. En años el resultado es un número 16 seguido de 75 ceros. En comparación, la edad del Universo se calcula en unos 13.770 millones de años (un 13 seguido de solamente nueve ceros).

A medida que los gestores empezaron a valorar unas expectativas de crecimiento económico más fuerte, los inversores que analizan las acciones e invierten en títulos cíclicos, de crecimiento o de valor comenzaron a rotar sus carteras hacía las empresas que se benefician de un mayor crecimiento económico y abandonaron los valores defensivos, dejando al descubierto las 'vergüenzas' de los algoritmos cuantitativos.

Incluso para un año como este en el que la volatilidad ha predominado, la semana pasada fue particularmente intensa en cuanto a movimientos para las firmas financieras que basan sus operaciones en el análisis cuantitativo con modelos matemáticos. 

Los cálculos de Quigley se basan en una distribución de datos estadísticos que tienen como pilar los movimientos medios a lo largo de la historia. Su cartera, especializada en pequeños valores, sufrió un movimiento sobre la media de ocho desviaciones la desviación típica.

Estos mecanismos se usan para calcular el margen de error de sus inversiones y el riesgo de que las complejas apuestas en el mercado colapsen. Pero son cálculos hechos con datos históricos, que por tanto no ponderan de forma adecuada las situaciones como la actual. La rentabilidad extra de los _hedge funds _(fondos que intentan ganar en todo tipo de mercados) la semana pasada (el alpha) sufrió la mayor caída desde marzo.

Estos fuertes movimientos afectan a las posiciones que usan los _hedge funds_ para cubrirse, por ejemplo el mercado de las opciones que dan derecho a comprar o vender o título a un determinado precio aunque el subyacente cotice a otro nivel. No es la primera vez que la realidad destroza los modelos de inversión cuantitativa construidos a partir de datos históricos.

*Mirar al presente más que al pasado*
No obstante, los gestores están empezando a ver los problemas de los algoritmos. En una encuesta de Capital Market Risk Advisors sobre las lecciones de 2020, los gestores de riesgos concluyeron que se necesitan realizar más pruebas de estrés que no se basen simplemente en escenarios históricos, y que a veces deben usar sus "instintos" cuando se trata de un shock no cuantificable como el Covid-19.

"No es una coincidencia que estemos viendo más movimientos violentos respecto a lo que dice la historia", tuiteó Cem Karsan, fundador de Aegea Capital Management... "Estos no son los mismos mercados que en los que invertía su padre".

La vacuna de Pfizer hizo saltar por los aires los algoritmos de los hedge funds en Wall Street


----------



## Pacohimbersor (24 Nov 2020)

*Wall Street alarga el rebote: el Dow Jones toca los 30.000 puntos por primera vez en su historia*

Donald Trump autoriza el traspaso de poder en Estados Unidos...
...insiste en que impugnará las recientes elecciones presidenciales
Los inversores ven con buenos ojos a Janet Yellen al frente del Tesor

Wall Street vuelve a cotizar al alza este martes. La renta variable norteamericana registra subidas en sus tres principales índices. El Dow Jones es el que más se revaloriza desde la apertura, y hacia las 11.30 (hora de Nueva York) ascendió hasta los 30.000 puntos, lo que supone batir su máximo histórico y romper una barrera psicológica que el selectivo podría mantener al cierre de la sesión. El selectivo sube a estas horas un 1,5% en la sesión y alcanza los 30.046,79 puntos. Por su parte, el S&P 500 también bate récords: registra un ascenso del 1,6% y se sitúa en las 3.634 unidades; mientras el Nasdaq 100 repunta un 1,44% con respecto al lunes y alcanza los 12.077 puntos. Los inversores siguen cotizando las *expectativas de una transición pacífica, o al menos no muy agitada, en la Casa Blanca* y un buen entendimiento en el corto plazo entre el Tesoro de EEUU y el banco central del país, la Reserva Federal (Fed).

La bolsa de Nueva York ya comenzó la semana teñida de verde, con el índice industrial Dow Jones revalorizándose más del 1% y cerrando por encima de los 29.500 enteros.

El Dow Jones ha superado su resistencia psicológica (los 30.000), señala Joan Cabrero, asesor de Ecotrader. Este analista técnico ve claro que habrá "mayores ascensos a corto plazo" en Wall Street siempre y cuando el Dow no retroceda hasta perder los *28.323 puntos* (algo que por ahora parece, cuanto menos, improbable).

"En el caso del S&P 500 no habrá ningún signo de agotamiento alcista a corto plazo mientras no pierda soportes de *3.500*", añade el experto. El índice asciende hoy a los 3.600 enteros, por lo que tendría que recortar casi tres puntos porcentuales para dar verdaderos motivos de preocupación.

*La primera mujer al frente del Tesoro norteamericano*
Uno de los motivos detrás de los ascensos que hoy continúan son las noticias de que el presidente electo de EEUU, Joe Biden, escogerá a *Janet Yellen como próxima secretaria del Tesoro en EEUU*. La designación, aún por confirmar, fue adelantada ayer por _The Wall Street Journal_ y la _CNBC_, aunque ya había rumores previos.

De ser así, Yellen se convertirá en la primera mujer en ocupar ese cargo, después de haber sido la primera mujer al frente de la Reserva Federal (Fed), el banco central estadounidense, cuya presidencia ostentó entre 2014 y 2018.

Los expertos de Renta 4 destacan precisamente la "capacidad de gestión" que la economista demostró en ese periodo. Por su parte, Sergio Ávila, analista de IG España, señala que tiene "un perfil muy _dovish_", es decir, que fue partidaria de aumentar las compras de activos de la Fed.

Todo ello invita a pensar que *habrá consonancia entre el próximo Tesoro norteamericano y la Reserva Federal*, en contraste con los recientes 'roces', para activar unos estímulos fiscales y monetarios en EEUU que los mercados mundiales esperan como agua de mayo desde hace meses.

*Trump cede... de momento*
A estas expectativas se suman las sensaciones de que bajan las posibilidades de una transición turbulenta en la presidencia de EEUU. El aún jefe del Ejecutivo, Donald Trump, ha dado el 'visto bueno' para comenzar la transición del poder a Biden.

En concreto, la Administración General de Servicios (GSA, por sus siglas en inglés) ha designado al demócrata como ganador aparente, lo que le permitirá ir coordinando las políticas y tener acceso a fondos, indica el Departamento de Análisis de Renta 4.

"Trump da por perdidas las elecciones", asegura Link Securities. Sin embargo, el todavía inquilino de la Casa Blanca ya ha dejado claro que seguirá litigando contra los resultados de los comicios.

Desde Renta 4 señalan así el *14 de diciembre* como "fecha clave", ya que será cuando los colegios electorales estadounidenses emitan sus votos.

Wall Street alarga el rebote: el Dow Jones toca los 30.000 puntos por primera vez en su historia


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Nov 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> El colapso del sistema llevará el oro a los 30.000 dólares
> 
> Una 'gran trampa de liquidez' amenaza con taponar los estímulos que deben reanimar la economía



El dinero está saliendo de los ETFs de oro y está yéndose al bitcoin, no lo digo yo, lo ha dicho JP Morgan en un informe.


----------



## PEZKO (24 Nov 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El dinero está saliendo de los ETFs de oro y está llendose al bitcoin, no lo digo yo, lo ha dicho JP Morgan en un informe.



*yéndose


----------



## Piotr (24 Nov 2020)

Link del informe?


----------

